# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Chia sẻ trao đổi mọi vấn đề về AC Servo.

## solero

Qua theo dõi gần đây thấy mọi người cũng đã quan tâm nhiều đến động cơ AC Servo trong việc chế tạo máy CNC nói riêng cũng như máy tự động nói chung.
Vậy em xin phép mở topic này để mọi người có thể trao đổi mọi vấn đề về AC Servo như khoe hàng  :Big Grin: , tư vấn, trao đổi kinh nghiệm v.v...

Rất mong sự đóng góp kinh nghiệm của các lão làng về servo như bác huanpt, ghoang, nhatson... vào khoe hàng, tư vấn cho anh em.

----------

anlongan, h-d, hungdn, huyquynhbk, lkcnc, thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

mở màn bạn kem chia sẻ trước đi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác Du up ít ảnh driver + motor ac servo cho ae ngắm đi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Em cũng thuộc loại gà thui. Có điều thích nó nên tìm hiểu. Đợt này nhà em có bằng này thôi ạ.

----------


## lkcnc

Dạo này chú đầu cơ âc servo ah sao nhiều vậy

----------


## thucongmynghe79

khũng khiếp,em đang cố máu theo học hỏi đây

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe bao giờ chán thì để lại cho e vài bộ nhé! :v :v

----------


## ít nói

Gạ là bán lun ko cần đợi chán

----------


## Tuanlm

Đại ja, định làm Servo tặc đây mà.  :Smile: )

----------


## solero

Một vài cảm nhận của em về việc so sánh giữa AC Servo và Step thường. (Alpha step, DC, BLDC servo rm chưa đc trải nghiệm nên ko có đưa vào)
1. Cảm nhận chung:
- Step ồn hơn servo
- Step nóng hơn servo
- Step tốc độ khai thác thấp hơn servo
- Step dễ dùng hơn servo
- step dây nhợ đơn giản hơn servo
- Servo tuning (hiệu chỉnh theo tải) không tốt thì ko chạy đc hoặc chạy kém hơn step
- Step khi dừng thì đứng im (nghĩa đen) còn servo thì khó đạt đc điều này. 

2. Cùng 1 giá tiền 
- step có momen khai thác lớn hơn servo ( ~ 3tr thù step mua đc bộ 8Nm, servo cũ khoảng 200W(0,7Nm)
- step size lớn hơn servo

 3. cùng moment
- Step rẻ hơn servo rất nhiều (bộ step 8Nm china mới khoảng 3tr, servo 8N khoảng 3kw giá cũ chắc 10-15tr)
- Step size 860mm, servo size bự hơn rất nhiều. 

Ý kiến cá nhân tạm thời nhớ đc vậy. Có gì sai mong các bác đóng góp và bổ xung.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Quang Thắng

----------


## solero

Quên 1 tính chất quan trịng: Servo tin cậy hơn step thường.

----------


## solero

> Đại ja, định làm Servo tặc đây mà. )


Anh Tuấn ơi anh em mình gặp nhau giao lưu chút vem đang ở Đà Nẵng.

----------


## jimmyli

anh cũng ở ĐN à rãnh thì ae ĐN gặp nhau chém tí  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy bác kem nhiều servo quá , em cũng tập tành ôm đại 1 mớ servo , mà chẳng biết cái quái gì  , có gì bác giúp em nhé , chạy step thấy quá ok , qua anpha thấy mất ngủ luôn , đến servo thì sao ta ? phê phê.

Các bạn chưa xài nhiều loại động cơ bước cho các máy gia công chi tiết nhỏ trên kim loại nên chưa cảm nhận được nhiều thứ , chứ em đang làm dấu đồng cho khách nên cảm nhận nhiều lắm nè.

Những chi tiết em phải bắt buộc xài dao côn V-bit 60 độ chạy mới ra các chi tiết, chẳng hạn chạy ra chữ có kích thước 1mm , khi dùng step thường kết hợp với drive không chuẩn thì sẽ rất rung ở tốc độ thấp ( dao V-bit chơi kim loại làm sao mà chạy nhanh được ) thì dao dễ mòn và mẻ mũi lắm , do chạy rung tốc độ thấp nên cộng hưởng va đập , còn em xài hệ anpha thì êm hơn , hiện tượng mòn và mẻ mũi giảm hẳn , còn AC servo thì còn ghê hơn hen , ít nhất tuổi thọ dao bền hơn.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Sắp về ít đồ, lên chém tí cho vui  :Wink:

----------

thequang2194

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

còn tiếp......

----------


## ít nói

> Thấy bác kem nhiều servo quá , em cũng tập tành ôm đại 1 mớ servo , mà chẳng biết cái quái gì  , có gì bác giúp em nhé , chạy step thấy quá ok , qua anpha thấy mất ngủ luôn , đến servo thì sao ta ? phê phê.
> 
> Các bạn chưa xài nhiều loại động cơ bước cho các máy gia công chi tiết nhỏ trên kim loại nên chưa cảm nhận được nhiều thứ , chứ em đang làm dấu đồng cho khách nên cảm nhận nhiều lắm nè.
> 
> Những chi tiết em phải bắt buộc xài dao côn V-bit 60 độ chạy mới ra các chi tiết, chẳng hạn chạy ra chữ có kích thước 1mm , khi dùng step thường kết hợp với drive không chuẩn thì sẽ rất rung ở tốc độ thấp ( dao V-bit chơi kim loại làm sao mà chạy nhanh được ) thì dao dễ mòn và mẻ mũi lắm , do chạy rung tốc độ thấp nên cộng hưởng va đập , còn em xài hệ anpha thì êm hơn , hiện tượng mòn và mẻ mũi giảm hẳn , còn AC servo thì còn ghê hơn hen , ít nhất tuổi thọ dao bền hơn.


@ step của vexta thì em thấy lợi về giá thành . Nhưng là đồ tinh cụ lên ac servo sẽ có cảm giác như từ step thường lên @step. Công nghệ đk động cơ cao cấp nhất hiện nay là ac servo. Giá đang ngày một hạ và đã đến lúc thử...
1 bộ ac giờ ko còn quá đắt 400w tầm 2.6 củ đến 3 triệu

----------


## huyquynhbk

Đợi đàn lợn con kèm theo của bác nữa. nhìn mà thèm..........

----------


## Khánh Nam

Bác ít nói  có bộ nào 400w giá 2tr6 để em 1 bộ ngâm cứu được không ah

----------


## Khánh Nam

> Sắp về ít đồ, lên chém tí cho vui


 có bán lẻ 1 bộ không bác?

----------


## solero

> còn tiếp......


Dân buôn không chơi

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác ít nói  có bộ nào 400w giá 2tr6 để em 1 bộ ngâm cứu được không ah


Chắc mình cũng theo 10 bộ, nghiêm túc.
Thanks

----------


## ít nói

> Chắc mình cũng theo 10 bộ, nghiêm túc.
> Thanks


bác lại thích giọng thách thức . chồng tiền mình mang cho 10 bộ thanks.
http://www.lsmecapion.com/eng/conten...ate1=_01020000
Driver

Motor
http://www.tudonghoa24.com/Dong-co-S...ADK-t5240.html
 Cần 10 hay 20 cứ pm . xin thời gian 10 ngày gom đủ cho bạn  còn kiểu thách đố ít nói ko ngại bạn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

> Bác ít nói  có bộ nào 400w giá 2tr6 để em 1 bộ ngâm cứu được không ah



Được quá đi ấy chứ he he xin pm nhu cầu vo inbox

----------

Khánh Nam

----------


## lkcnc

Máy cnc bản đúc đã về chưa bạn Hoài

----------


## ít nói

> Máy cnc bản đúc đã về chưa bạn Hoài


À chưa xong đâu bác đang có chút trục trặc . 4060 thì đi ngay ngày hôm sau

----------


## lkcnc

Hôm nào chạy qua đây cho xem it ray và mấy em Servo J4 mới sưa tầm về đc hôm nay haha

----------


## nhatson

> @ step của vexta thì em thấy lợi về giá thành . Nhưng là đồ tinh cụ lên ac servo sẽ có cảm giác như từ step thường lên @step. Công nghệ đk động cơ cao cấp nhất hiện nay là ac servo. Giá đang ngày một hạ và đã đến lúc thử...
> 1 bộ ac giờ ko còn quá đắt 400w tầm 2.6 củ đến 3 triệu


trong này chắc phải 5t- 6t rồi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Một vài cảm nhận của em về việc so sánh giữa AC Servo và Step thường. (Alpha step, DC, BLDC servo rm chưa đc trải nghiệm nên ko có đưa vào)
> 1. Cảm nhận chung:
> - Step ồn hơn servo
> - Step nóng hơn servo
> - Step tốc độ khai thác thấp hơn servo
> - Step dễ dùng hơn servo
> - step dây nhợ đơn giản hơn servo
> - Servo tuning (hiệu chỉnh theo tải) không tốt thì ko chạy đc hoặc chạy kém hơn step
> - Step khi dừng thì đứng im (nghĩa đen) còn servo thì khó đạt đc điều này. 
> ...


chỗ màu đỏ, các loại servo mới, lúc position comand =0 , có lẽ sẽ chạy như step ( ko dùng position control mà chỉ tang dòng  để giữ vị trí )
nếu em làm ac servo em cug sẽ áp dụng p án này

----------


## nhatson

còn 1 việc quan trọng nữa, step . ac servo. dc servo, DD servo, linear servo.... tiếng việt em nghĩ đống này gọi là động cơ trợ động
CNC chỉ dùng 30% động cơ trợ động, còn thế giới 70% to lớn mọi người bỏ quên, nên xét trên tổng thể 100% của động cơ trợ động ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> Hôm nào chạy qua đây cho xem it ray và mấy em Servo J4 mới sưa tầm về đc hôm nay haha


Ngon pác đợi kit mình xong rồi đo đạc đi kiếm đồ đắp vô

----------


## nhatson

wan điểm của em về step vs servo
step càng ngày càng phát triển
servo ko phát triển nhiều, giờ rẻ ra hai hướng linear và Direct drive, do step càng ngày càng tốt >> servo phải xuống nước làm mấy dòng giá rẻ để hạn chế cuộc chơi cùa step

mitsu có  MELSERVO-JN
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/fa..._jn/index.html

yaskawa có SJDE Junma
https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/produ...cks/sjde-junma

panasonic MINAS E-Series
http://industrial.panasonic.com/ww/i...-lineup_e.html

một số hãng làm ac servo giá gần chạm step 
http://www.teknic.com/products/clear...-servo-motors/
http://www.dmm-tech.com/Dyn2_v2.html

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## elenercom

Đề nghị đồng chí Quảng bê cái sọt này sang mục Bán nhé.
Khi nào hàng về thì hú một tiếng nhé. hehehe



> Sắp về ít đồ, lên chém tí cho vui

----------


## solero

> chỗ màu đỏ, các loại servo mới, lúc position comand =0 , có lẽ sẽ chạy như step ( ko dùng position control mà chỉ tang dòng  để giữ vị trí )
> nếu em làm ac servo em cug sẽ áp dụng p án này


Em chỉ nói là khó thôi. con Shifness thì servo đời mới chắc đạt được.

----------


## anhxco

topic này lên nhanh quá, chẳng biết gì nên e xin .. lót dép ngồi nghe.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Em chỉ nói là khó thôi. con Shifness thì servo đời mới chắc đạt được.


Thực sự servo sẽ ko dùng đc phương pháp như step để giữ vị trí do đặc thù cấu tạo. Việc tăng dòng để giữ vị trí còn làm phát sinh nhiệt. Các servo hiện nay sử dụng thuật toán đk vector cùng encoder tốc độ cao nên giảm đc rung động gần như hoàn hảo. Việc còn lại phụ thuộc vào pp turning. Theo kinh nghiệm, việc để autoturning theo manual là chưa đủ để có cơ hệ hoàn hảo.

----------


## nhatson

> Thực sự servo sẽ ko dùng đc phương pháp như step để giữ vị trí do đặc thù cấu tạo. Việc tăng dòng để giữ vị trí còn làm phát sinh nhiệt. Các servo hiện nay sử dụng thuật toán đk vector cùng encoder tốc độ cao nên giảm đc rung động gần như hoàn hảo. Việc còn lại phụ thuộc vào pp turning. Theo kinh nghiệm, việc để autoturning theo manual là chưa đủ để có cơ hệ hoàn hảo.


em cũng đang thắc mắc là dùng FOC hay sin pwm , em chưa có time kiểm tra
vấn đề tăng dòng là hiển nhiên khi có lực tác động làm sai vị trí, PID POSITON> PI VELOCITY> PI TORQUE >>torque dĩ nhiên là cần phải tăng để hold position , tương tự khi ko có lực tác dộng>> ko cần tăng dòng để tạo torque

nếu chỉ tăng torque vector lực giữ nguyên hướng chỉ tăng module, shaft có xu hướng giữ nguyên vị trí, còn nều PID vị trí thì vector lực ( FOC) sẽ thay đổi huong liên tục > hunting
cái này suy nghĩ của em thôi, hôm nào lụm servo về , gắn tải giả>> kẹp lên current probe mới kiểm định được là nó chỉ tăng dòng hay PID cả vị trí

đại trưng vài thằng, toàn ghi là sin pwm












có con yaskawa servo, mà cũng chưa có động lực kiểm tra nó chạy bàng pp sin pwm hay FOC  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

bằng sáng chế về đồng bộ servo đến từ fanuc
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5025200.pdf
b.r

----------


## nhatson

còn dây, brushless dc servo, mô hình này em thấy ko khác với step 2 phase là mấy
ps truóc đây em có nói em có thể xem step 2 phase là 1 con bruhless 2 phase 50pole đấu với con servo 3 phase PMSM = 3 phase brushless có 8pole

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US3461367.pdf

----------


## nhatson

mô hình dkhien brushless servo 3 phase bằng analog

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4447771.pdf

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gamo, này em mới kiếm ra, mô hình dk của fanuc





https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...P0207172B1.pdf

----------

Gamo, nbc

----------


## nhatson

một thông tin nữa từ servo của fanuc những thế hệ mới nhất
em quan tâm đến dkhien dòng điện trong servo như em có đề cập ở trên, xem ra em có lão làng chống lưng òi




http://www.fanuc.co.jp/en/product/ca...RVO(E)_v05.pdf

http://www.fanuc.co.jp/en/product/ca...RVO(E)_v15.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Ấu dè.. với kỹ thuật này thỉ sợ gì douple Y  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu cụ Nhật Sơn!

----------


## Diyodira

> bác lại thích giọng thách thức . chồng tiền mình mang cho 10 bộ thanks.
> http://www.lsmecapion.com/eng/conten...ate1=_01020000
> Driver
> 
> Motor
> http://www.tudonghoa24.com/Dong-co-S...ADK-t5240.html
>  Cần 10 hay 20 cứ pm . xin thời gian 10 ngày gom đủ cho bạn  còn kiểu thách đố ít nói ko ngại bạn


Nhu cầu mình có thật mà, nhiều thì khg dám chứ 1 năm làm chơi cũng trên 10 bộ 400w. Có 200w thì lấy luôn mỗi thứ 10 bộ. Bạn gom hàng có thì pm, nhờ 1 người uy tín trên đây làm trung gian giao nhận, mình luôn cần hàng, cho bạn tgian 15 ngày cũng được. Rất mong được hợp tác với bạn.
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

mọi giao dịch được đảm bảo bằng uy tin của diễn đàn qua dịch vụ mua bán bảo chứng của diễn đàn cncprovn.

Bác Itnoi cứ quy ra tiền tổng số bộ servo mà bác diyodira mong muốn, bác Diyodira cứ chuyển khoản vào tài khoản diễn đàn và đợi đúng ngày bác Ít nói hứa sẽ giao hàng , bác it nói show vận đơn , đúng ngày nhận hàng thì bên cncprovn sẽ chuyển khoản cho bác , thế là an toàn. Còn hàng hoá như thế nào , quy cách gì thì 2 bên thoả thuận đi ..... từ lúc mở đến giờ chưa có cái giao dịch nào qua cái dịch vụ này cả.


Chúc 2 bên buôn bán thành công nè.

----------


## ít nói

Chuẩn lun . trước mawtd bạn lấy mấy bộ cọc 50% hàng về tt nốt mong hợp tác

----------


## Diyodira

> Chuẩn lun . trước mawtd bạn lấy mấy bộ cọc 50% hàng về tt nốt mong hợp tác


Bạn itnoi vui lòng cho thông số servo lên đây.

Nêu ok, mai mình mang 13tr qua bạn Nhatson gởi, sau khi hàng hoá test ok giao đủ. Bạn có sẵn thì giao trước 1 bộ để test, để khỏi mất công hai bên. Rất mong bạn Nhatson vào xác minh.
Cảm ơn bạn Nam CNC, mình không quen dùng điều kiện bạn đưa ra, vì chưa có những điều kiện mua bán cụ thể. Nếu giao dịch thành công mình xin ủng hộ d đ 1tr đồng.
Thanks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

vừa gọi điện hỏi đầu mối gom hàng 
chỉ còn những bộ như sau
tuần trước số lượng APD-VS04N APM-SB04ADK còn cực nhiều chắc bị cụ nào đơm hết 
APD-VS04N APM-SB04ADK
số lượng còn 1  bộ 2.600k

Delta ASD B0421-A số lượng 4 3.2 triệu

Yaskawa SJDE-04A 400W  giá 3.4 triệu số lượng 7

sinano số lượng 2 cs 300w giá 2.4 triệu bộ

----------


## ít nói

đám này 750w TSTE 20C + TSB751C 750W
 giá 3.2 triệu bộ

----------

duong09303012, huyquynhbk, lkcnc, Mãi Chờ, Tuanlm

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Chết các cụ chưa

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Bạn itnoi vui lòng cho thông số servo lên đây.
> 
> Nêu ok, mai mình mang 13tr qua bạn Nhatson gởi, sau khi hàng hoá test ok giao đủ. Bạn có sẵn thì giao trước 1 bộ để test, để khỏi mất công hai bên. Rất mong bạn Nhatson vào xác minh.
> Cảm ơn bạn Nam CNC, mình không quen dùng điều kiện bạn đưa ra, vì chưa có những điều kiện mua bán cụ thể. Nếu giao dịch thành công mình xin ủng hộ d đ 1tr đồng.
> Thanks


Mình giao thông với Hoài rồi ok mà

----------


## Diyodira

Phụ kiện kèm theo và cách thức test hàng sao hả bạn?

----------


## lkcnc

Hàng đã về đến chưa ông bạn ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

Giá ngon ghê bác ít nói nhỉ?

----------


## hung1706

Giá tốt quá anh Ít nói ơi  :Big Grin: . Lúc trước em mua 3 bộ Yaskawa 200w mà tính ra chắc hớ giá roài @@. Anh cho em xin giá bộ 100w với 200w vào inbox nha. Thanks anh nhiều !

----------


## Tuanlm

Giá này cộng với nguồn cung dồi dào thì có lẽ sẽ đè bẹp step nhỉ. Thôi dừng việc DIY lại, kiếm tiền mua cho khỏe.

----------


## Diyodira

> Giá này cộng với nguồn cung dồi dào thì có lẽ sẽ đè bẹp step nhỉ. Thôi dừng việc DIY lại, kiếm tiền mua cho khỏe.


Nhiều người cứ nghĩ lên đây muốn nói sao cũng được, vậy d đ là thùng rác à, thư giản ra thư giản, thông tin thì phải có giá trị, mang tính thông tin cao. Giá trị thông tin đi đôi với giá trị của d đ và của mỗi thành viên. Đã đến lúc chúng ta phải thai đổi suy nghĩ, về lâu dài mỗi thành phải có trách nhiệm với thông tin của chính mình vì đây là d đ kỹ thuật.

----------


## Diyodira

> đám này 750w TSTE 20C + TSB751C 750W
>  giá 3.2 triệu bộ


Ngay từ đầu bạn nói giá ve chai thì khỏi phiền phức.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mỗi người 1 tính cách , mỗi cách viết khác nhau , từ đầu đây là mục trao đổi kỹ thuật chứ có buôn bán đâu , nếu bạn sợ loãng chủ đề có thể trao đổi riêng qua inbox với bạn Itnoi , có ai quan tâm đâu.

      Bạn cũng biết là diễn đàn chứ có phải thư viện kỹ thuật đâu mà yêu cầu chính chính xác ,cô đọng mang lại nhiều thông tin giá trị , bạn đừng quá cực đoan và khó chịu trong nhận xét , bạn có thể thích hoặc không thích nhận xét , đọc hay không đọc , miễn là nó không phạm quy, ngay cả admin cũng không có quyền xoá nó nếu nó chưa phạm quy , chỉ có thể là chủ topic yêu cầu anh em cô đọng và đi thẳng vấn đề kĩ thuật thôi , nhưng em biết chủ topic là ai mà...

----------

trungdt

----------


## solero

Yêu cầu các bác cô đọng lại theo chiều hướng kỹ thuật, kinh nghiệm cấu hình và sử dụng. Về giá cả mà lan man quá mời các bác qua bên mua bán. (Theo yêu cầu của cha Nam nhé!)

----------


## Diyodira

> Mỗi người 1 tính cách , mỗi cách viết khác nhau , từ đầu đây là mục trao đổi kỹ thuật chứ có buôn bán đâu , nếu bạn sợ loãng chủ đề có thể trao đổi riêng qua inbox với bạn Itnoi , có ai quan tâm đâu.
> 
>       Bạn cũng biết là diễn đàn chứ có phải thư viện kỹ thuật đâu mà yêu cầu chính chính xác ,cô đọng mang lại nhiều thông tin giá trị , bạn đừng quá cực đoan và khó chịu trong nhận xét , bạn có thể thích hoặc không thích nhận xét , đọc hay không đọc , miễn là nó không phạm quy, ngay cả admin cũng không có quyền xoá nó nếu nó chưa phạm quy , chỉ có thể là chủ topic yêu cầu anh em cô đọng và đi thẳng vấn đề kĩ thuật thôi , nhưng em biết chủ topic là ai mà...


Bạn nói hoàn toàn đúng, nhưng " cực đoan" nên dành cho thegioicnc thì đúng hơn, bên đó nó muốn đuổi hay quét bất cứ ai ra khỏi nhà, sớm muộn gì nó cũng lẩn quẩn trong nhà thôi.
Những bài viết của mình cũng mong muốn tích cực cho d đ thôi mà.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhiều người cứ nghĩ lên đây muốn nói sao cũng được, vậy d đ là thùng rác à, thư giản ra thư giản, thông tin thì phải có giá trị, mang tính thông tin cao. Giá trị thông tin đi đôi với giá trị của d đ và của mỗi thành viên. Đã đến lúc chúng ta phải thai đổi suy nghĩ, về lâu dài mỗi thành phải có trách nhiệm với thông tin của chính mình vì đây là d đ kỹ thuật.


Vậy thông tin của bác có giá trị gì ở đây?

----------


## Diyodira

> Vậy thông tin của bác có giá trị gì ở đây?


Dạ em mới vào d đ mới toanh chưa kịp đóng góp gì, có đưa thông tin gì đâu mà giá với trị. Thôi bác đừng móc dỏ rác ra nữa, chẳng thơm tho gì.

----------


## ít nói

> Ngay từ đầu bạn nói giá ve chai thì khỏi phiền phức.


Ông lắm trò  phết

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

Nào chúng ta cùng quay lại với chủ đề chính. 
Sản phẩm sau đc tạo ra trên 1 máy router với các thông số:
- trục X dùng AC servo + hộp số hành tinh
- trục Y dùng Step thường + hộp số hành tinh
- chạy NCstudio
Vật liệu: mika đài loan 5mm
F: 6.000mm/p
S: 120.000rpm
Hình là tam giác cân. 
Đặc biệt chạy F dưới 1500 thì không bị. F càng lớn càng bị nhiều.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

Chìa khóa nhà nghỉ đây mà.

----------


## Gamo

Ôi, em ko phải dân kỹ thuật nên hỏi ngu, các bác đừng chém nhé: hình tam giác méo xẹo dzay là do đâu?

Em cũng thấy nó giống chìa khoá nhà nghỉ thiệt...

----------


## solero

> Chìa khóa nhà nghỉ đây mà.


Cám ơn bác. Bác mà không nói ra chả ai biết nó là cái gì  :Big Grin: .




> Ôi, em ko phải dân kỹ thuật nên hỏi ngu, các bác đừng chém nhé: hình tam giác méo xẹp dzay là do đâu?


Mời các cao thủ vào trị cho pan này. Em cũng biết nó sơ sơ rồi nhưng sợ không phải nên chửa dám bàn.

----------


## CKD

Chiều x theo chiều nào trên sp thế cụ Solero?
Không có nhiều kinh nghiệm với NCs nên không biết bên đó có CV mode hay không. Nếu thuần kt thì do servo turning chưa đúng.

----------


## Nam CNC

phòng 22 tầng 2 , chủ chứa solero này tầm cỡ thiệt.

Nếu theo chiều dọc thì do ông servo gây ra rồi còn gì , thử cho nó quay rất dễ , chỉnh cho nó hoạt động chuẩn thì mới khó... em mù màu hệ servo, tới anpha step là em đang mơ rồi bác ạ.

Nhìn hình đoán bệnh, hệ cơ và điện chưa chuẩn. Nếu muốn em nó trong suốt đẹp như gia công laser nên dùng cái khò hơi nóng khò khò nó 1 xíu , nó trong suốt liền nhưng cẩn thận để lâu 1 xíu em nó quẹo luôn.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Sắp về ít đồ, lên chém tí cho vui


bác cho em hỏi bộ này có động cơ không em đang cần 6 bộ như vậy hihi

----------


## solero

Trục Y(step) theo chiều dọc của chìa khoá (chiều đọc đc số). Chiều trục X (servo) theo chiều ngang chìa khoá (chiều hẹp). 
Chạy hình vuông vẫn chuẩn. Chạy hình tròn càn chậm càng tròn. Càng nhanh càng elip. 

@lão Nam: em ko bàn đến khâu làm tinh nhá.

----------


## CKD

> 


Vấn đề gây ra đường cong khi chạy đường chéo là do đáp ứng giữa 02 trục X & Y khác nhau.

Do cụ Solero thích chơi X & Y hai kiểu khác nhau.
Nhiều bác thích như thế vì cứ nghĩ điêu khắc thường dùng trục X (trục X di chuyển nhiều hơn) nên cố trang bị trục X là servo (hoặc hybirdstep). Điều này theo em là sai lầm nếu muốn con máy chạy chính xác. Cái mà em gọi là sai lầm vẫn có thể khắc phục được bằng cách cân & chỉnh hệ thống một cách chính xác. Điều này thì ít người làm được vì thường chỉ cân chỉnh qua loa.. chạy được xem như xong. Với step thì cách làm này có thể đúng, nhưng với servo thì còn thiếu nhiều nhiều.
Tuy nhiên nếu cách dùng step & servo kiểu này trên máy chỉ điêu khắc theo hướng X hoặc Y thì không thấy vấn đề bất cập. Chỉ sai khi có sự di chuyển đồng thời giữa 02 trục X & Y.

----------


## Diyodira

> Trục Y(step) theo chiều dọc của chìa khoá (chiều đọc đc số). Chiều trục X (servo) theo chiều ngang chìa khoá (chiều hẹp). 
> Chạy hình vuông vẫn chuẩn. Chạy hình tròn càn chậm càng tròn. Càng nhanh càng elip. 
> 
> @lão Nam: em ko bàn đến khâu làm tinh nhá.


Bệnh này là do bạn dùng 2 loại động cơ khác nhau đấy, 1 là dùng hết step, hai là dùng servo gì cho model để biết mà phán tiếp.
Thanks

----------

VuongAn

----------


## CKD

Trên con máy như thế thì.. có chạy tinh cũng méo thôi.. do đáp ứng giữa 02 trục X & Y là khác nhau.

Giải pháp là cố gắng turning servo tốt nhất có thể.

----------


## solero

> Bệnh này là do bạn dùng 2 loại động cơ khác nhau đấy, 1 là dùng hết step, hai là dùng servo gì cho model để biết mà phán tiếp.
> Thanks


Servo Delta dòng ASDA A/A+ 400W cụ ạ




> Trên con máy như thế thì.. có chạy tinh cũng méo thôi.. do đáp ứng giữa 02 trục X & Y là khác nhau.
> 
> Giải pháp là cố gắng turning servo tốt nhất có thể.


Em chạy tinh cho cụ xem nhá ze ze  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Em chạy tinh cho cụ xem nhá ze ze


Cụ chạy tinh với thông số thế nào thì báo cáo nhé...

Vấn đề sai số của máy cụ.. nó rơi vào đặc tuyến gia tốc mach3 & PID (các thông số turning của servo, em gà nên không biết gọi thế nào) của servo đó ạ. Về lý thuyết thì khi chạy nhanh đã bị lỗi như thế.. thì khi chạy chậm.. lỗi nhỏ cụ không phát hiện được thôi.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Trục Y(step) theo chiều dọc của chìa khoá (chiều đọc đc số). Chiều trục X (servo) theo chiều ngang chìa khoá (chiều hẹp). 
> Chạy hình vuông vẫn chuẩn. Chạy hình tròn càn chậm càng tròn. Càng nhanh càng elip. 
> 
> @lão Nam: em ko bàn đến khâu làm tinh nhá.


Hồi trước máy của anh bạn mình cũng bị y chang như vậy. Máy nhập China, mới keng. Mấy ông bán máy ra sửa cả tháng trời ko đc chuẩn bị thu máy về SG thì đc trời cứu vớt. Ổng mec cho thay cái khớp nối  :Big Grin: . chạy ok. Nửa tháng sau ông bạn đó bán máy, giải nghệ. heh heh

----------


## nhatson

các bác  toàn bàn sec vo chán quá, em chọc gan topic sec vo bag cách quay clip con " xì tep 3 phase 8 pole  OMRON " ra chạy với xi step drai 3 phase vi bước 30

----------

Gamo, hung1706, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Ủa ủa, bác chạy AC servo bằng DC 3 pha hả?

----------


## nhatson

em lấy step drive 3 phase , chạy con servo motor 3 phase của omron chơi
b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Con đó có phản hồi à cụ sao lại lấy được vị trí vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Con đó có phản hồi à cụ sao lại lấy được vị trí vậy?


em đã từng nói, em thick xem step là 1 con servo nhiều pole và 1 con servo là 1 con step ít pole, có nhiều chien gia nói là cần nhiều năm sách vở để hiểu được step/servo 3 phase
em thì ko thik sách vở, nên làm clip trên để kiểm nghiệm suy nghĩ của mình
em chạy open, dkhien như 1 con step bthuong

nếu sai lệch trong 1 pole, góc dòng điện ko đổi , góc rotor sẻ giữ vị trí ( giống step )
b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con servo có encoder mà bác solero

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con servo có encoder mà bác solero


em chạy như step mà, dâu cần encoder đâu cụ gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ủa, bác chạy như step hay chạy như brushless motor U V W?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, ủa, bác chạy như step hay chạy như brushless motor U V W?


em chạy như step ah,  chạy như brushless sao ma dkhien vị tri mà không cần encoder được ah?

em đã nói ỡ trên rồi, em thik xem step như servo nhiêu pole
servo như step it pole

b.r

----------


## Diyodira

> Servo Delta dòng ASDA A/A+ 400W cụ ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Em chạy tinh cho cụ xem nhá ze ze


Em lười đọc uesr manual.
Về servo cơ bản bạn chỉnh những thông số acc/dec vao kết hợp nâng gain lên sẽ cải thiện được khá lắm, một số parameter bạn phải chuyển chế độ manual tunỉng thì mới set được.
Thanks

----------


## marl

> Nào chúng ta cùng quay lại với chủ đề chính. 
> Sản phẩm sau đc tạo ra trên 1 máy router với các thông số:
> - trục X dùng AC servo + hộp số hành tinh
> - trục Y dùng Step thường + hộp số hành tinh
> - chạy NCstudio
> Vật liệu: mika đài loan 5mm
> F: 6.000mm/p
> S: 120.000rpm
> Hình là tam giác cân. 
> ...


Trông cái mũi tên rất chi là khiêu khích. Theo em thì bác cứ để nguyên như vậy đi nó cũng có vẻ đẹp riêng đấy chứ.

----------


## ít nói

> phòng 22 tầng 2 , chủ chứa solero này tầm cỡ thiệt.
> 
> Nếu theo chiều dọc thì do ông servo gây ra rồi còn gì , thử cho nó quay rất dễ , chỉnh cho nó hoạt động chuẩn thì mới khó... em mù màu hệ servo, tới anpha step là em đang mơ rồi bác ạ.
> 
> Nhìn hình đoán bệnh, hệ cơ và điện chưa chuẩn. Nếu muốn em nó trong suốt đẹp như gia công laser nên dùng cái khò hơi nóng khò khò nó 1 xíu , nó trong suốt liền nhưng cẩn thận để lâu 1 xíu em nó quẹo luôn.


Khò muối nhé khò gas là ko ăn thua
Ớ hết tuần rồi pác Nam nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

EHEHEHE , mai em gửi bưu điện cho bác theo thoả thuận nhé

----------

ít nói

----------


## Tuanlm

> em lấy step drive 3 phase , chạy con servo motor 3 phase của omron chơi
> b.r


 Thấy con Omron mà thèm chảy nước miếng. Nhờ tới Nam Maria rồi mà cũng ko kiếm đc  :Smile: . Sao Nhatson kiếm đc toàn thứ mình thèm vậy nhỉ.

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy con Omron mà thèm chảy nước miếng. Nhờ tới Nam Maria rồi mà cũng ko kiếm đc . Sao Nhatson kiếm đc toàn thứ mình thèm vậy nhỉ.


em nhặt bãi cách dây 6 nam, lúc đó rẻ, nên cứ đẹp là mua mỗi thứ 1 con về sưu tập ah
ngoài bãi giờ cũng đầy mà, chỉ là ko rẻ như xưa, nhưng so với motor mới thì giá có thể chấp nhận néu là sử dụng, còn sưu tầm như em thì .... ko cần ah

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình có hai con Shinano dc brushless tuyệt đẹp. Hàng OEM cho thiết bị y tế. Bạn Nhatson đổi cho mình con Omron nhé.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

shinano thì em cũng có, nhưng cho em cái hình, em xem có giống ở nhà ko?

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> EHEHEHE , mai em gửi bưu điện cho bác theo thoả thuận nhé


Hê hê đã đủ bộ . x y z a . sắp tới có máy g7 Trung Nguyên cho anh em coi

----------


## Tuanlm

> shinano thì em cũng có, nhưng cho em cái hình, em xem có giống ở nhà ko?
> 
> b.r




Hy vọng là Nhatson chưa có heh heh.

----------


## nhatson

check dùm em dòng áp và encoder?
thanks anh

----------


## Gamo

Cái mũi tên của bác ấy để nguyên làm chị em liên tưởng bậy

----------


## Tuanlm

> Đính kèm 3836
> 
> Hy vọng là Nhatson chưa có heh heh.


Vì gà quá, không biết cách tải PDF nên đành gởi tạm hình vậy  :Smile: 
Loại này chỉ có hall thôi, ko có encoder.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nm là đơn vị lức nên step hay servo cũng như nhau thôi ah, ac servo thì có cont và peak trong 1 giây nửa ah, thường là gấp 2 ~ 3 lần cont
> 
> servo ac   thường là brushless 3 phase 8 pole
> stepper motor thường là brushless 2 phase 50pole 
> 
> số cặp cực của step>ac servo 6 lần>  moment tốc độ thấp  step hơn servo ~6 lần
> 
> b.r


Mình gặp loại AC Servo Brushless 3 phase 6 poles. Đang bị đuối ở Autoturning Nhatson ơi. Turning hoài mà ko đc, motor bị rung khi stop. Trong khi loại 8poles thì ok. Có lẽ hàm truyền bị tính sai. Bạn có thể giúp mình ko?

----------


## nhatson

sao ko chuyển về manual turning ah?
manual mà ko được thì tăng cs motor thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

MÌnh dùng Driver DIY viết trên PIC 32 vs IGBT modul. Đang tính làm mấy cái driver đa năng í mà. MÌnh cũng có con mấy con omron rồi. Nhưng bị vướng lại 1 con 6 poles. Manual thì mình tự nhập các thông số kP, kI, kD thì chạy tương đối ok. Đang tham vọng Autoturning cho nó Bờ rồ tí.  :Big Grin: . Ngắm nghía kỹ thuật Dynamic PID control nhưng đầu óc đen tối quá, ko du nhập thêm được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> MÌnh dùng Driver DIY viết trên PIC 32 vs IGBT modul. Đang tính làm mấy cái driver đa năng í mà. MÌnh cũng có con mấy con omron rồi. Nhưng bị vướng lại 1 con 6 poles. Manual thì mình tự nhập các thông sô kP, kI, kD thì chạy tương đối ok. Đang tham vọng Autoturning cho nó Bờ rồ tí. . Đợi lắp dzô con máy tiện thì show khoe chơi.



auto theo em biết thì mô hình hoá động cơ, motor thì mỗi hãng mỗi kiểu , mỗi dòng motor một kiểu luôn> em thấy auto chỉ khả thi khi fix motor theo drive, còn motor đủ kiểu thì căng

em có câu hỏi là chay servo, pp dkhien động cơ quay theo pan nào ah?
sin pwm hay foc?

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> auto theo em biết thì mô hình hoá động cơ, motor thì mỗi hãng mỗi kiểu , mỗi dòng motor một kiểu luôn> em thấy auto chỉ khả thi khi fix motor theo drive, còn motor đủ kiểu thì căng
> 
> em có câu hỏi là chay servo, pp dkhien động cơ quay theo pan nào ah?
> sin pwm hay foc?
> 
> b.r


MÌnh dùng SVM thôi. Dân amatuer Miền trung nên chỉ được có vậy  :Frown:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em thấy các hãng vẫn ghi là SIN PWM mà
có mấy hãng us, eu cty tư nhân em thấy quảng cáo dùng FOC , nhưng chưa thử thực tế nên chưa biết mèo nào cắn mỉu nào

nhưng em dùng current control để dkhien ac servo motor ấy, coi nó là direct torque control cũng được nhi?  :Big Grin: 

về bộ dkhien, đa năng thì em thấy cứ manual, còn nếu fix được motor của mình thì hãy auto turning ah
b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## marl

> auto theo em biết thì mô hình hoá động cơ, motor thì mỗi hãng mỗi kiểu , mỗi dòng motor một kiểu luôn> em thấy auto chỉ khả thi khi fix motor theo drive, còn motor đủ kiểu thì căng
> 
> em có câu hỏi là chay servo, pp dkhien động cơ quay theo pan nào ah?
> sin pwm hay foc?
> 
> b.r


Câu hỏi đã sai rồi thì hỏi làm gì!!!

sin pwm là kỹ thuật điều chế.

FOC là thuật toán điều khiển động cơ.

----------


## nhatson

> Câu hỏi đã sai rồi thì hỏi làm gì!!!
> 
> sin pwm là kỹ thuật điều chế.
> 
> FOC là thuật toán điều khiển động cơ.


em dùng sin pwm > sin voltage >> chít vào 3 phase motor có quay ko nhi?

cái này em có thể gọi là sin pwm ko?


b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> em thấy các hãng vẫn ghi là SIN PWM mà
> có mấy hãng us, eu cty tư nhân em thấy quảng cáo dùng FOC , nhưng chưa thử thực tế nên chưa biết mèo nào cắn mỉu nào
> 
> nhưng em dùng current control để dkhien ac servo motor ấy, coi nó là direct torque control cũng được nhi? 
> 
> về bộ dkhien, đa năng thì em thấy cứ manual, còn nếu fix được motor của mình thì hãy auto turning ah
> b.r


Thực sự cơ sở lý luận của FOC chặt chẽ hơn SinPWM, SVM của mình chỉ là mức độ sơ khai của FOC (mình dùng một phương trình chuẩn cho tất cả các đối tượng). Nhưng FOC của mỗi hãng mỗi khác (ý kiến cá nhân). Còn ở mức độ DIY thì mình thấy không cần yêu cầu quá cao. Mình dùng pp đk Brushless theo hai hướng. 1. Sensorless, 2. Included Hall Sensor

pp1. Đk ở mode Speed hiệu quả hơn, motor HC-KFS23 có thể lên tới 6000 rpm, nhưng Torque thấp.
PP2. Đk Position hiệu quả vì torque cao. Nhưng khi chạy trên 4000 rpm thì motor bị rung và nóng, mất torque.

MÌnh lắp vô máy tiện mini hai động cơ 400w, dùng cs là IGBT lấy ra từ biến tần cũ thì thấy độ chính xác và độ ổn định cũng rất cao cỡ 5~8um đối với đồng thau, còn với thép thì thấp hơn. Như vậy là quá đủ đối với nhu cầu.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> Câu hỏi đã sai rồi thì hỏi làm gì!!!
> 
> sin pwm là kỹ thuật điều chế.
> 
> FOC là thuật toán điều khiển động cơ.


Thực sự thì ko có phân biệt rõ như bạn nói đâu. Kỹ thuật điều chế là PWM. Còn khi nó được điều chế dạng SIN thì là Sin PWM. Biến Sin đi một tí là SVM hay FOC

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## nhatson

em cứ hiểu nôm na
sin pwm , em dựa vào góc rotor> giá trị sin > pwm > pp ưa chuộng của em khi dkhien motor với analog và mạch logic
foc.....cũng góc rotor nhưng sẽ có 1 loạt tính toán> pwm

----------


## Tuanlm

> em cứ hiểu nôm na
> sin pwm , em dựa vào góc rotor> giá trị sin > pwm > pp ưa chuộng của em khi dkhien motor với analog và mạch logic
> foc.....cũng góc rotor nhưng sẽ có 1 loạt tính toán> pwm


Ngoài Sin PWM ra còn có SIN PFM nữa.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Ngoài Sin PWM ra còn có SIN PFM nữa.


dụ này mới vói em, ngồi hóng cụ

----------


## nhatson

> Thực sự cơ sở lý luận của FOC chặt chẽ hơn SinPWM, SVM của mình chỉ là mức độ sơ khai của FOC (mình dùng một phương trình chuẩn cho tất cả các đối tượng). Nhưng FOC của mỗi hãng mỗi khác (ý kiến cá nhân). Còn ở mức độ DIY thì mình thấy không cần yêu cầu quá cao. Mình dùng pp đk Brushless theo hai hướng. 1. Sensorless, 2. Included Hall Sensor
> 
> pp1. Đk ở mode Speed hiệu quả hơn, motor HC-KFS23 có thể lên tới 6000 rpm, nhưng Torque thấp.
> PP2. Đk Position hiệu quả vì torque cao. Nhưng khi chạy trên 4000 rpm thì motor bị rung và nóng, mất torque.
> 
> MÌnh lắp vô máy tiện mini hai động cơ 400w, dùng cs là IGBT lấy ra từ biến tần cũ thì thấy độ chính xác và độ ổn định cũng rất cao cỡ 5~8um đối với đồng thau, còn với thép thì thấp hơn. Như vậy là quá đủ đối với nhu cầu.


HC-KFS23 con này em nhớ là encoder tuyệt đối 17bit, cụ có giao thức của encoder ah?

----------


## marl

Các bác tốt nghiệp đại học ngành gì?

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác tốt nghiệp đại học ngành gì?


em wa lớp 12 tí thôi, nên bác ko cần bận tâm giảng giải lý thuyết cao siêu 
em cần minh hoạ bằng hình ảnh, âm thah, video clip mới thông não em được

mọi người nói step khác servo, em chứng minh 2 cái tương dòng bằng cách dùng step drive chạy servo




ko tương đồng thì ko thể hoạt động tương tự được chứ nhẩy?
em nghĩ, đại học hay tiến sĩ có giá trị gì ở đây, vấn đề là dám bỏ công ra chứng minh điều mình nghĩ, còn nếu bác chỉ ngồi chém ko thì..... lại làm em cảm thấy mình xấu

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> HC-KFS23 con này em nhớ là encoder tuyệt đối 17bit, cụ có giao thức của encoder ah?


Đúng rồi, nó dùng chuẩn riêng của mitsubishi gọi là "mitsubishi high-speed serial", chú Delta của Taiwan có mua bản quyền sx. Mình chưa chia sẻ được vì người cho mình chưa đồng ý  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> Các bác tốt nghiệp đại học ngành gì?


Bạn Nhatson học trên mình một vài lớp.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Tuanlm

> dụ này mới vói em, ngồi hóng cụ


Hì hì. Chỉ là một mớ lý thuyết hỗn độn. Về thực tế, mình thua xa lắc mấy bạn trong sg.
PFM đơn thuần là "Pulse Frequency Modulation", tương tự như điều chế FM trong Radio.  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> em wa lớp 12 tí thôi, nên bác ko cần bận tâm giảng giải lý thuyết cao siêu 
> em cần minh hoạ bằng hình ảnh, âm thah, video clip mới thông não em được
> 
> mọi người nói step khác servo, em chứng minh 2 cái tương dòng bằng cách dùng step drive chạy servo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ko tương đồng thì ko thể hoạt động tương tự được chứ nhẩy?
> ...


Y chang nhau, chẳng qua là khác chút ở cấu tạo. Step thì từ trường được tập trung ở các răng của rotor và stator. Còn Servo được phân tán trên mặt cực.

Ps: Nếu chỉ dùng để nghịch chơi, bạn đổi cho mình con Ốm ron đó đi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## marl

Ít nhất thì các bác cũng phải đọc được những sách gì liên quan, chứ dân ngoại đạo thì đừng nói đến thuật toán điều khiển động cơ, nói ra mấy anh tự động hóa lại cười cho.

----------


## nhatson

> Ít nhất thì các bác cũng phải đọc được những sách gì liên quan, chứ dân ngoại đạo thì đừng nói đến thuật toán điều khiển động cơ, nói ra mấy anh tự động hóa lại cười cho.


ok bác cứ ngồi cười đi ah
vơi em ko có vấn đề , stupid nhận stupid cụ ah, vấn đề là phải chứng minh được cái stupid của em, còn kiểu cười khẩy em đây chả wan tâm

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Y chang nhau, chẳng qua là khác chút ở cấu tạo. Step thì từ trường được tập trung ở các răng của rotor và stator. Còn Servo được phân tán trên mặt cực.
> 
> Ps: Nếu chỉ dùng để nghịch chơi, bạn đổi cho mình con Ốm ron đó đi.


em cũng đang nghịch pmsm với stm32 cụ ah



cụ cho em hình con motor cụ, cốt đuôi nữa, vì nó ko có encoder>> em phải gắn encoder cho nó
duôi dễ gắn encoder em đổi với cụ  ngay, hoạc cụ có con nào 100V em cũng chơi  :Smile: 
ps con omron của em là 200V nhé
b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ít nhất thì các bác cũng phải đọc được những sách gì liên quan, chứ dân ngoại đạo thì đừng nói đến thuật toán điều khiển động cơ, nói ra mấy anh tự động hóa lại cười cho.


cụ nói vậy cụ là dân tự dộng hoá vậy cụ bảo em xem kỹ thuật này gọi thế nào cho thik hợp?



https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4447771.pdf

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ít nhất thì các bác cũng phải đọc được những sách gì liên quan, chứ dân ngoại đạo thì đừng nói đến thuật toán điều khiển động cơ, nói ra mấy anh tự động hóa lại cười cho.


    Ít ra dân "ngoại đạo" còn đóng góp đc một ít cho thiên hạ. Đúng sai chưa xét, nhưng tinh thần vì cộng đồng thì dân "Nội đạo" sao chẳng thấy đc kí lô nào. Quẳng bom đủ thứ danh từ sách vở, rồi trong mấy cái comment có mấy ai thu đc chút bụi giấy nào. Dân ngoại đạo bọn này dám đưa lên kiến thức của mình thì cũng chấp nhận mình sai, đưa cái sai của mình cho thiên hạ soi. Biết thiếu sót để cùng bổ sung. Chứ nếu ai cũng đọc hết sách rồi thì cần quái gì cái diễn đàn này. 

PS: Dân "nội đạo" quăng thử cái driver đã mần rồi lên để mở rộng tầm mắt coi. Còn của dân ngoại đạo thì được thọ giáo rồi.

----------


## Tuanlm

> em cũng đang nghịch pmsm với stm32 cụ ah
> 
> 
> 
> cụ cho em hình con motor cụ, cốt đuôi nữa, vì nó ko có encoder>> em phải gắn encoder cho nó
> 
> b.r


Vậy mình đổi cho bạn con omron nhé. Bị lột mất nhãn rồi
Cốt đuôi của Omron và yaskawa là 8mm.

----------


## nhatson

cụ check con sinano nhà cụ đi, 75V hợp với em, em sợ điện lém  :Smile:  75V nó ko giật  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> cụ check con sinano nhà cụ đi, 75V hợp với em, em sợ điện lém  75V nó ko giật


Cốt 8mm luôn. momen được 3.75N.m mà mình chưa có cơ hội thử.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

cho em cái hình thật, cốt trước tròn nhé, chứ răng là em ko làm tải giả được em hok chịu đâu  :Smile: 
ạc mà 100w >> 3.75Nm cụ có lộn tiệm ko?

----------


## nhatson

gỡi cụ cái hình

----------


## Tuanlm

> cho em cái hình thật, cốt trước tròn nhé, chứ răng là em ko làm tải giả được em hok chịu đâu 
> ạc mà 100w >> 3.75Nm cụ có lộn tiệm ko?




Nó gắn bạc đạn kiểu gánh, Pulley hình như là 3M, chắc phải nhờ bác Thuhanoi cảo ra quá  :Frown: . Thông số thì trên datasheet của nó, mình có sáng tác được đâu. hii hii

----------


## nhatson

oh, con này ah, tưỡng cụ mượn hình mạng, chính hắn thì ko ổn rồi vì nó ko có cốt lòi ra đuôi, em ko độ được cái encoder vào  :Frown: 
con kia ko có tem> ko có thông số em nghịch làm sao ah? cụ vẩn máu, để em lượn bãi kiếm cụ 1 con vậy, 250k 1kg, con này em nghĩ hơn kg tí thôi ah

hix

----------


## Tuanlm

> oh, con này ah, tưỡng cụ mượn hình mạng, chính hắn thì ko ổn rồi vì nó ko có cốt lòi ra đuôi, em ko độ được cái encoder vào 
> con kia ko có tem> ko có thông số em nghịch làm sao ah?
> hix


ờ hén. Cốt đuôi nó ko lòi ra cũng gay hén. Để mai lục lại đống đồ cũ coi còn cái nào mang đổi cà rem. Còn con kia là 400w, 3000rpm, 6 poles.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> ờ hén. Cốt đuôi nó ko lòi ra cũng gay hén. Để mai lục lại đống đồ cũ coi còn cái nào mang đổi cà rem. Còn con kia là 400w, 3000rpm, 6 poles.


cụ nghịch ko ngon lại đổi cho em  :Smile: 
em khoái nhìu pole ah  :Smile:  cho giông xí tép  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> cụ nghịch ko ngon lại đổi cho em 
> em khoái nhìu pole ah  cho giông xí tép


Để mai lấy máy ép cái cốt cho nó ra sau đít thử. Để xem em nó dài ra đc bao nhiêu.

----------


## nhatson

dùng cnc, em nghĩ phải chơi với mí con fanuc gỡ máy CNC chắc sẽ ngon
hôm nọ nhặt máy tiện, 2 con servo theo máy thông số dễ chịu em lụm luôn, giá ko dễ chịu nhưng bấm bụng chơi luôn
vol thấp là em khoái ah

----------


## nhatson

> Để mai lấy máy ép cái cốt cho nó ra sau đít thử. Để xem em nó dài ra đc bao nhiêu.


ui đùng ép, thường cốt chỗ gắn với rotor bụ hơn cốt ở ngoài, cụ ép lại vứt motor đấy
để em kiếm bãi mua, chắc cũng ko dắt

----------


## Tuanlm

MÌnh chưa đụng mấy con cs lớn như vậy bao giờ. Mấy con của Mĩ và Đức toàn là loại 4 cực ko khoái lắm. Tốc độ cao mà yếu xìu. Servo mình ko ứng dụng vô CNC, mình làm mấy thiết bị bên động cơ ô tô.

Hồi trước mình có làm trong cty sx Motor của Japan, thấy tụi nó ép trục vào rotor mà k bị xước ( Xước 1um cũng bị loại) nên mình nghĩ ép em nó chút chơi chắc ko sao. Nó là loại trục thẳng nên ko lo. Chỉ lo cục nam châm, khi mở ra mà để cọ dzô stator mà giảm từ tính liền.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

túm lại, nếu cụ cần thì em có thể đi kiếm cho cụ con omron khác, em giử con này vì nó là encoder AB, mấy con khác dầy có diều abs serial, em ko có protocol, ko nghịch được ah

cốt phải dài em mới gắn encoder vào được ah
cái này là con BLDC china, em đập cái hall của nó đi để gắn encoder vào

----------


## marl

Chưa hiểu nổi các đặc tính cơ bản, các ưu điểm của động cơ bước , động cơ servo động cơ thường;  Chưa hiểu được tại sao servo nó đắt gấp gần chục lần step  mà cứ bày đặt bàn về thuật toán điều khiển động cơ AC. cứ suốt ngày lấy mấy cái u.s patent ra mà dọa ma. Nếu từ U.S patent mà làm được ac servo driver thì cả thế giới này đã mọc lên không biết là bao nhiêu hãng sản xuất driver rồi. cứ lôi cai sin-pwm với foc ra mà dọa mấy ông cơ khí, mấy ông cơ khí thì biết gì về sin-pwm với foc mà phải dọa các ông ấy, mà các ông cơ khí cần gì phải biết về nó.

----------


## nhatson

> Chưa hiểu nổi các đặc tính cơ bản, các ưu điểm của động cơ bước , động cơ servo động cơ thường;  Chưa hiểu được tại sao servo nó đắt gấp gần chục lần step  mà cứ bày đặt bàn về thuật toán điều khiển động cơ AC. cứ suốt ngày lấy mấy cái u.s patent ra mà dọa ma. Nếu từ U.S patent mà làm được ac servo driver thì cả thế giới này đã mọc lên không biết là bao nhiêu hãng sản xuất driver rồi. cứ lôi cai sin-pwm với foc ra mà dọa mấy ông cơ khí, mấy ông cơ khí thì biết gì về sin-pwm với foc mà phải dọa các ông ấy, mà các ông cơ khí cần gì phải biết về nó.


thế thì sao ah ?
có vấn đề dì ah? 

trình độ nhận thức em tới thế thôi

1. bác đả thông em bằng tài liệu bác có
2. bác giải thik em sai chỗ nào > sin pwm ko phải là kỹ thuật điều khiển động cơ đúng ko ah? 
> nhưng em thik tạo ra 3 nguồn áp biến thiên bằng PWM tra bảng, 3 nguồn áp đó em cấp vào 3 dây motor > nó quay em ko gọi dkhien bằng SIN PWM được ah?

về ngôn từ kỹ thuật, em sai, nhưng theo chuyên gia marl việc trên có giúp motor QUAY được ko?

còn US patent, em chả doạ ai cả, mà em hay guc go, em thấy em post cho mọi người xem thôi, theo bác vậy là DOẠ ah , haiz xin lỗi em đã doạ bác nhá, cụ nào thấy em doạ thì comemnt để em chừa cái tật giới thiệu us patent
b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> túm lại, nếu cụ cần thì em có thể đi kiếm cho cụ con omron khác, em giử con này vì nó là encoder AB, mấy con khác dầy có diều abs serial, em ko có protocol, ko nghịch được ah
> 
> cốt phải dài em mới gắn encoder vào được ah
> cái này là con BLDC china, em đập cái hall của nó đi để gắn encoder vào


Ah. Dụ này mới nhớ, hình như mình kiếm đc động cơ rồi. hii hii anh bạn làm bảo trì cho nhà máy, nhờ ảnh kiếm. MÌnh còn cái này, bạn lấy ko? mình tặng

----------


## nhatson

> Ah. Dụ này mới nhớ, hình như mình kiếm đc động cơ rồi. hii hii anh bạn làm bảo trì cho nhà máy, nhờ ảnh kiếm. MÌnh còn cái này, bạn lấy ko? mình tặng


dạ thôi ah, em dang tia mangetic encoder 16bit của avago ah

AEAT-6600-T16
http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/mo...aeat-6600-t16/

----------


## lekimhung

> Chưa hiểu nổi các đặc tính cơ bản, các ưu điểm của động cơ bước , động cơ servo động cơ thường;  Chưa hiểu được tại sao servo nó đắt gấp gần chục lần step  mà cứ bày đặt bàn về thuật toán điều khiển động cơ AC. cứ suốt ngày lấy mấy cái u.s patent ra mà dọa ma. Nếu từ U.S patent mà làm được ac servo driver thì cả thế giới này đã mọc lên không biết là bao nhiêu hãng sản xuất driver rồi. cứ lôi cai sin-pwm với foc ra mà dọa mấy ông cơ khí, mấy ông cơ khí thì biết gì về sin-pwm với foc mà phải dọa các ông ấy, mà các ông cơ khí cần gì phải biết về nó.


Em thấy bác suy nghĩ hơi tiêu cực, đây là diễn dàn mừ, mõi người có đam mê theo khía cạnh khác nhau, bác NS bỏ thời gian ra nghiên cứu rồi chia sẽ lại cho mọi người là rất tốt rồi. Bác nói dân cơ khí không quan tâm nghiên cứu cái này em không dám cãi, kiểu như ông NamCNC là ổng xem xong không thèm suy nghĩ luôn à.Nhưng mà còn những người khác bác à.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chưa hiểu nổi các đặc tính cơ bản, các ưu điểm của động cơ bước , động cơ servo động cơ thường;  Chưa hiểu được tại sao servo nó đắt gấp gần chục lần step  mà cứ bày đặt bàn về thuật toán điều khiển động cơ AC. cứ suốt ngày lấy mấy cái u.s patent ra mà dọa ma. Nếu từ U.S patent mà làm được ac servo driver thì cả thế giới này đã mọc lên không biết là bao nhiêu hãng sản xuất driver rồi. cứ lôi cai sin-pwm với foc ra mà dọa mấy ông cơ khí, mấy ông cơ khí thì biết gì về sin-pwm với foc mà phải dọa các ông ấy, mà các ông cơ khí cần gì phải biết về nó.


Quăng bom kiểu này thằng nhóc nhà tui quăng cũng đc.

----------


## nhatson

còn vụ servo, tập trung vào position control nhé
em post trên diễn đàn nhiều lần rồi, mua về ăn luôn ko cần làm nhiều
texas intrusment , dòng C2000 picolo với instal motion
http://www.ti.com/ww/en/mcu/instaspi...staspin-motion







renesas với RX62t
http://documentation.renesas.com/doc...0200_rx62t.pdf


freescale
http://cache.freescale.com/files/dsp...ote/AN3301.pdf


về chất lượng truyền động em công nhận , thuật toán dk càng ngày càng làm được nhiều hơn, nhung mà..... cái mà đại đa số ko đu theo dược là kỹ thuật chế tạo động cơ, động cơ tốt vẩn là nhất, tính về giá, em thấy drive bèo hơn tiền motor

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này làm thương mại thì tuyệt rồi. Còn làm để cho vui như mình thì thấy ngại.

@Nhatson: 
"PWM control need Error amplifier, PFM control only need comparators. 
     maybe the feedback stability of PFM is better than that of PWM.
PWM ~
adv:
- fixed frequency (good for applications which need to aviod certain frequency band)
disadv:
low efficiency in light load condition

PFM ~
adv:
- higher efficiency in light load condition
- easy to implement cos no error amplifier is involved
disadv:
- wide frequency band (noise)"

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này làm thương mại thì tuyệt rồi. Còn làm để cho vui như mình thì thấy ngại.
> 
> @Nhatson: 
> "PWM control need Error amplifier, PFM control only need comparators. 
>      maybe the feedback stability of PFM is better than that of PWM.
> PWM ~
> adv:
> - fixed frequency (good for applications which need to aviod certain frequency band)
> disadv:
> ...


thương mại cũng gian nan ah, dân DIY ta thì giá là number 1, hàng bãi còn đủ dùng 10 20 nam nữa
còn làm việc với cty bán thương mại thì cần có end user support mạnh mẽ , mà vấn đề nữa sản xuất được động cơ là vấn đề, lại để anh china kiếm phần lớn lợi nhuận cụ ah


vụ PWM với PFM em có ngó thấy vụ spindle cao tốc của KAVO, nó dùng kỹ thuật PAM thì phải , để em đi gúc lại phát

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

Đây nữa nè:
PFM: Usualy for low current (<300mA) uses PFM. But remember about limitation currents passed thru power PMOS or NMOS.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em kiếm được PAM rồi, có vể cái này ứng dụng cho mấy cái máy lạnh inverter

http://www.ee.ncu.edu.tw/~linfj/gree...ce/2009/06.pdf


https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6075328.pdf

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Mấy chú Nhựt bổn cũng "khá" hén.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy chú Nhựt bổn cũng "khá" hén.


30% sáng chế US từ japan ah, mới kiếm được mí cái patent của hãng altera, inventor có tên người VN, vui đáo để  :Smile:

----------


## marl

> Em thấy bác suy nghĩ hơi tiêu cực, đây là diễn dàn mừ, mõi người có đam mê theo khía cạnh khác nhau, bác NS bỏ thời gian ra nghiên cứu rồi chia sẽ lại cho mọi người là rất tốt rồi. Bác nói dân cơ khí không quan tâm nghiên cứu cái này em không dám cãi, kiểu như ông NamCNC là ổng xem xong không thèm suy nghĩ luôn à.Nhưng mà còn những người khác bác à.


Dân cơ khí không có kiến thức cơ bản về động cơ thì không thể hiểu nổi những thuật toán điều khiển. Dân tự động hóa mà còn mơ màng nữa là. Câu hỏi của bác SN là sai bởi vì bác không hiểu sin-pwm vơi foc là cái gì cả.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Dân cơ khí không có kiến thức cơ bản về động cơ thì không thể hiểu nổi những thuật toán điều khiển. Dân tự động hóa mà còn mơ màng nữa là. Câu hỏi của bác SN là sai bởi vì bác không hiểu sin-pwm vơi foc là cái gì cả.


ok em chả hiểu dì cả  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> ok em chả hiểu dì cả


Hôm nay Nhatson ko coi giờ bước lên forum rồi. Bị bắn tỉa thương tích đầy mình  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm nay Nhatson ko coi giờ bước lên forum rồi. Bị bắn tỉa thương tích đầy mình


báo cáo, ko ngăn cản sự nghiệp diy của em và các bác là được ah 

b.r

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## marl

Không phải lý thuyêt màu mè. Hiện nay trong diễn đàn có bác nào ấy mà chạy gia công cái chìa khóa khách sạn bị lệch cái mũi tên ấy. Bác nào ngon về điều khiển thì hỗ trợ bác ấy.

----------


## nhatson

> Không phải lý thuyêt màu mè. Hiện nay trong diễn đàn có bác nào ấy mà chạy gia công cái chìa khóa khách sạn bị lệch cái mũi tên ấy. Bác nào ngon về điều khiển thì hỗ trợ bác ấy.


cụ đó đi ctac rồi cụ ah, em có bảo cụ ấy check vụ  auto turning respone time cõ lẽ thấp ( chữ đáp ứng có thể em viết sai, đi ăn cơm lười dùng gúc dịch quá )

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> Dân cơ khí không có kiến thức cơ bản về động cơ thì không thể hiểu nổi những thuật toán điều khiển. Dân tự động hóa mà còn mơ màng nữa là. Câu hỏi của bác SN là sai bởi vì bác không hiểu sin-pwm vơi foc là cái gì cả.


KÍnh thưa giáo sư. Tôi nghĩ rằng bạn là người phía bắc, hơn nữa tiếp thu ảnh hưởng của nền giáo dục bắc Hà. Bạn lên đây quăng đủ thứ thuật ngữ, nào là "dân tự động hóa", nào là thuật toán bla bla. Xin thưa với bạn, mớ thuật ngữ sách vở đó của bạn chỉ để treo làm cảnh và hù dọa đám sv.

Bạn thấy người ta ko dùng đúng thuật ngữ, bạn phán liền là họ ko hiểu gì. Bạn thì biết vận dụng thuật ngữ, ko có nghĩa là bạn làm được gì đó.
Thứ hai: Mỗi người tiếp thu kiến thức bằng những con đường khác nhau, bạn được nhồi nhét trong trường đại học, và bạn nghĩ là con đường duy nhất. Xin thưa với bạn, xã hội cần những người làm được nhiều hơn là những người chỉ nói suông.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay quá Bác Ma r l có cái sản phẩm nào sô lên cho anh em xem thử nào

----------


## lekimhung

> Dân cơ khí không có kiến thức cơ bản về động cơ thì không thể hiểu nổi những thuật toán điều khiển. Dân tự động hóa mà còn mơ màng nữa là. Câu hỏi của bác SN là sai bởi vì bác không hiểu sin-pwm vơi foc là cái gì cả.


Uh, bây giờ đến lược em suy nghĩ tiêu cực, em cũng hổng hiểu ý bác muốn nói cái gì luôn.

----------


## CKD

> Dân cơ khí không có kiến thức cơ bản về động cơ thì không thể hiểu nổi những thuật toán điều khiển. Dân tự động hóa mà còn mơ màng nữa là. Câu hỏi của bác SN là sai bởi vì bác không hiểu sin-pwm vơi foc là cái gì cả.





> Không phải lý thuyêt màu mè. Hiện nay trong diễn đàn có bác nào ấy mà chạy gia công cái chìa khóa khách sạn bị lệch cái mũi tên ấy. Bác nào ngon về điều khiển thì hỗ trợ bác ấy.


Bác MARL này ở đâu thế nhỉ.. em theo em học hỏi?
Em thì trình mới may mắn hết được lớp 12, mớ hổn độn trong đầu em là em tích cóp được trong quá trình cơm áo gạo tiền, ngay cả trong viết còn sai ngữ nghĩa, chính tả tè lè, a/e cũng theo nhắc (cám ơn a/e lắm lắm). Nhưng ít nhiều gì những gì em đã trao đổi ở đây.. phần nào đó cũng giúp được cho các bạn, có cái nhìn khác hơn về cnc cũng như một số món khác.

Đầu tiên thiết nghĩ diễn đàn là sân chơi chung.. nếu nội quy không cấm thì chắc là có thể tự do trao đổi thoải mái mà không sợ MOD nhắc SMOD xóa AD ban.. vậy thì lo gì mà không trao đổi thứ mà mình thích?. Với lại đây là chuyên mục về motor tùy động thì việc bàn về mấy khái niệm này.. chắc không sai nội dung đâu nhỉ.
Nếu bác không hiểu.. thì ngồi im mà đọc giống như em vậy. Nếu bác hiểu rất rỏ, thấy người viết bài đang hiểu sai nhưng không hướng dẫn sửa sai mà chỉ theo chỉ trích tức là bác chỉ thuộc dạng ích kĩ.. Sợ anh em tám miết thì không có cái gì là của riêng (theo kiểu thần thánh) của bác nữa. Lúc đầu có thể ít người hiểu.. nhưng nếu chịu tìm hiểu thì với mức độ trao đổi thông tin như bây giờ thì không sớm thì muộn à.
Em đây dân cơ khí, lại thuộc nhóm công nghiệp nặng thì chắc rất ngu mấy cái vụ điện đóm này.. vậy sao em vẫn rị mọ tìm hiểu lập trình, điện/điện tử, arduino này nọ làm gì.. Đơn giản vì em thích vậy thôi. Em thích vậy nên ai chia sẽ và có cùng sở thích ấy với em thì em thích trao đổi tám chuyện. Em trao đổi tám chuyện thì cần nguồi đối thoại.. có người đối thoại rồi thì người xung quanh có hiểu hay không em không quan tâm lắm. Em trao đổi và chia sẽ chứ không phải em dạy ai cái gì, nên không quan trọng lắm người nhận có hiểu hay không. Vậy nên cũng không cần phải lăn tăn bận tâm chi cho mệt.

----------


## CKD

@nhatson & tuanlm
2 bác tám sâu vào chuyên môn quá.. thích thì thích nhưng hết hiểu rồi  :Big Grin: . Mong là 2 bác sớm có sản phẩm để em demo xem thế nào. Thương mại thì em không mơ nhưng dùng đồ do dân mình làm vẫn thích hơn. Mà em demo cho thỏa thích thôi chứ em chuyên về kềm búa, mấy cái kia ko rành lắm đâu.

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, thiệt tình thì ai nói là dân không có kiến thức cơ bản về động cơ thì ko thể hiểu được thuật toán điều khiển? Dân học tự động hóa thì chắc gì làm ra hồn?

Em hay phải phỏng vấn tuyển nhân viên. Học trong trường nhiều khi ra chưa chắc làm được gì. Còn dân tay ngang coi vậy chứ nhiều người giỏi hơn dân có đào tạo bài bản á.

----------


## lekimhung

> KÍnh thưa giáo sư. Tôi nghĩ rằng bạn là người phía bắc, hơn nữa tiếp thu ảnh hưởng của nền giáo dục bắc Hà. Bạn lên đây quăng đủ thứ thuật ngữ, nào là "dân tự động hóa", nào là thuật toán bla bla. Xin thưa với bạn, mớ thuật ngữ sách vở đó của bạn chỉ để treo làm cảnh và hù dọa đám sv.
> 
> Bạn thấy người ta ko dùng đúng thuật ngữ, bạn phán liền là họ ko hiểu gì. Bạn thì biết vận dụng thuật ngữ, ko có nghĩa là bạn làm được gì đó.
> Thứ hai: Mỗi người tiếp thu kiến thức bằng những con đường khác nhau, bạn được nhồi nhét trong trường đại học, và bạn nghĩ là con đường duy nhất. Xin thưa với bạn, xã hội cần những người làm được nhiều hơn là những người chỉ nói suông.



Thay mặt bác em xin đính chính là ở đâu cũng có người này người kia à. Như mấy ông biết tuốt hay ông ít nói thì em thấy khác ạ(và còn nhiều người khác nữa ạ)

----------


## Tuanlm

> @nhatson & tuanlm
> 2 bác tám sâu vào chuyên môn quá.. thích thì thích nhưng hết hiểu rồi . Mong là 2 bác sớm có sản phẩm để em demo xem thế nào. Thương mại thì em không mơ nhưng dùng đồ do dân mình làm vẫn thích hơn. Mà em demo cho thỏa thích thôi chứ em chuyên về kềm búa, mấy cái kia ko rành lắm đâu.


Demo bạn Nhatson có show rồi mà, còn mình thì sẽ up lên trong thời gian sớm nhất, tại đang thí nghiệm nên chưa dám múa may gì. Mới gắn dzô cái máy tiện ròm chạy thử, ok rồi mới dám show. Ngày mai cố gắng quay cái vi déo up lên cho vui.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Thay mặt bác em xin đính chính là ở đâu cũng có người này người kia à. Như mấy ông biết tuốt hay ông ít nói thì em thấy khác ạ.


MÌnh ko có ý vơ đũa cả nắm hay chê bai gì, chỉ là mình thấy giọng điệu ko phải từ Miền Nam thôi.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em mới có BLDC+encoder > speed control ah, speed xong mới tới position, nhưng mà em dang bực bội với cái INCR encoder, phải dùng kèm hall, ko có hall thì phải định vị lại mỗi làn cấp điện
bọn servo japan INCR thì dùng serial để biết vị trí hall khi bật điện ko cần hall nữa, chỉ cần ABZ thôi, mà đời mới có INCR cũng serail tất, 4 dây là đủ >>> tiện lợi hơn 1 đống dây encoder nhiều lắm lắm luôn

1 vấn đè nữa là INRC độ phân giải cao cũng ko rẻ, dang đơi mí con ABS encoder magnetic về chuyển sang ABS, trước kia géc ABS lém giờ lại thik mới đau
9 tháng nay chưa có làm thêm gì ah
thấy có người làm chung vui wa nên hùa theo  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo, em mới có BLDC+encoder > speed control ah, speed xong mới tới position, nhưng mà em dang bực bội với cái INCR encoder, phải dùng kèm hall, ko có hall thì phải định vị lại mỗi làn cấp điện
> bọn servo japan INCR thì dùng serial để biết vị trí hall khi bật điện ko cần hall nữa, chỉ cần ABZ thôi, mà đời mới có INCR cũng serail tất, 4 dây là đủ >>> tiện lợi hơn 1 đống dây encoder nhiều lắm lắm luôn
> 
> 1 vấn đè nữa là INRC độ phân giải cao cũng ko rẻ, dang đơi mí con ABS encoder magnetic về chuyển sang ABS, trước kia géc ABS lém giờ lại thik mới đau
> 9 tháng nay chưa có làm thêm gì ah
> thấy có người làm chung vui wa nên hùa theo


Nhatson làm thử với resolver chưa?

----------


## nhatson

em có motor của velconic ( hình như là toshiba làm) cũng chưa nghịch ah, vấn đề là resolver mới cụng đắt nên ko muốn nghịch ah

magnetic vửa rẻ giá có khoảng 10usd, cục nam châm neodyum chắc 10k, vừa dễ gắn, 16bit là quá đủ rồi ah

----------


## Tuanlm

> em có motor của velconic ( hình như là toshiba làm) cũng chưa nghịch ah, vấn đề là resolver mới cụng đắt nên ko muốn nghịch ah
> 
> magnetic vửa rẻ giá có khoảng 10usd, cục nam châm neodyum chắc 10k, vừa dễ gắn, 16bit là quá đủ rồi ah


MÌnh có mấy cái resolver, định chế thành đồ đo momen xoắn, nhưng phần cơ ở ĐN làm không nổi. Đành phải chuyển sang dùng loadcell. Phải có cái đo momen xoắn mới yên tâm chơi với driver DIY. Tưởng bạn có kn mình nhờ tí hee hee.

----------


## nhatson

moment xoán đo bằng resolver, nó hoạt động thế nào ah?
b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> moment xoán đo bằng resolver, nó hoạt động thế nào ah?
> b.r


Cái này để lập một topic khác thì sẽ dễ nói hơn. Nói trong này sợ loãng chủ đề, anh em sẽ phiền.

----------

nhatson

----------


## marl

Nguyên tắc bất di bất dịch của ngành tư động hóa là anh muốn điều khiển cái gì thì anh phải hiểu đối tuợng anh đang điều khiển. Nói cụ thể ra là anh muốn điều khiển động cơ thì anh phải hiểu biểu diễn toán học của động cơ đó. Cũng giống như người vận hành máy CNC họ phải hiểu lệnh g code họ phải hiểu nút bấm này dùng để làm gì nút bấm kia dùng để làm gì. Để trong quá trình làm nếu sai sót thì người ta mới biết được sai sót chỗ nào để mà sửa. Nếu không hiểu đối tượng mình điều khiển thì chặng đường còn xa lắm. Làm ra cái bộ điều khiển để động cơ nó quay quay thì không khó nhưng làm ra cái bộ điều khiển để động cơ nó quay theo mong muốn thì là cả 1 vấn đề đấy. Trong diễn đàn cũng nhiều người DIY cái stepper driver rồi đấy. họ cũng làm theo bản vẽ nhưng khi có lỗi thì họ có biết là lỗi gì đâu vì họ không hiểu thế nào là stepper motor cả nên chẳng biết chỉnh ở đâu cả. Trong ngành cơ khí cũng vậy. khi anh thiết kế (không phải DIY) ra cái gì thì tối thiểu anh cũng phải hiểu về đặc tính của vật liệu sử dụng để làm nên cái máy đó chứ. Để khi bị lỗi thì anh còn biết nơi mà sửa mà thay đổi vật liệu chứ.

----------


## nhatson

> Nguyên tắc bất di bất dịch của ngành tư động hóa là anh muốn điều khiển cái gì thì anh phải hiểu đối tuợng anh đang điều khiển. Nói cụ thể ra là anh muốn điều khiển động cơ thì anh phải hiểu biểu diễn toán học của động cơ đó. Cũng giống như người vận hành máy CNC họ phải hiểu lệnh g code họ phải hiểu nút bấm này dùng để làm gì nút bấm kia dùng để làm gì. Để trong quá trình làm nếu sai sót thì người ta mới biết được sai sót chỗ nào để mà sửa. Nếu không hiểu đối tượng mình điều khiển thì chặng đường còn xa lắm. Làm ra cái bộ điều khiển để động cơ nó quay quay thì không khó nhưng làm ra cái bộ điều khiển để động cơ nó quay theo mong muốn thì là cả 1 vấn đề đấy. Trong diễn đàn cũng nhiều người DIY cái stepper driver rồi đấy. họ cũng làm theo bản vẽ nhưng khi có lỗi thì họ có biết là lỗi gì đâu vì họ không hiểu thế nào là stepper motor cả nên chẳng biết chỉnh ở đâu cả. Trong ngành cơ khí cũng vậy. khi anh thiết kế (không phải DIY) ra cái gì thì tối thiểu anh cũng phải hiểu về đặc tính của vật liệu sử dụng để làm nên cái máy đó chứ. Để khi bị lỗi thì anh còn biết nơi mà sửa mà thay đổi vật liệu chứ.


theo cụ phải có trình độ mới được việc chú dì, em chả care trình độ là dì, cứ được việc thôi

như cụ thấy. em chả biết dì về điều khiển, nhưng thôi với em như clip thế là okies rồi cụ ah
trình 12+ của em như vậy là em mãn ngyen rồi cụ ah, em khẳng định ko biết dì cũng có quyền làm và chém , chả sao cả
cụ chém hoài chán quá, có dì hay post em chiêm ngưỡng đi
hoạc bác giới thiệu vài sp step drive kỹ sư bài bản chế tạo, em nghĩ nhìu member trên đây có nhu cầu đấy ah




cây nhà lá vườn




sori các cụ member, ông này làm em trở thành người xấu hoài, xì pam diễn dàn , em chứng minh ko bit dì làm step cũng ko tệ tí nhé

lk rời, em ko dùng chip amp 


ah mà thanks cụ marl nhờ cụ mà em tăng khoảng cách chém với ong NAM là la la

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nguyên tắc bất di bất dịch của ngành tư động hóa là anh muốn điều khiển cái gì thì anh phải hiểu đối tuợng anh đang điều khiển. Nói cụ thể ra là anh muốn điều khiển động cơ thì anh phải hiểu biểu diễn toán học của động cơ đó. Cũng giống như người vận hành máy CNC họ phải hiểu lệnh g code họ phải hiểu nút bấm này dùng để làm gì nút bấm kia dùng để làm gì. Để trong quá trình làm nếu sai sót thì người ta mới biết được sai sót chỗ nào để mà sửa. Nếu không hiểu đối tượng mình điều khiển thì chặng đường còn xa lắm. Làm ra cái bộ điều khiển để động cơ nó quay quay thì không khó nhưng làm ra cái bộ điều khiển để động cơ nó quay theo mong muốn thì là cả 1 vấn đề đấy. Trong diễn đàn cũng nhiều người DIY cái stepper driver rồi đấy. họ cũng làm theo bản vẽ nhưng khi có lỗi thì họ có biết là lỗi gì đâu vì họ không hiểu thế nào là stepper motor cả nên chẳng biết chỉnh ở đâu cả. Trong ngành cơ khí cũng vậy. khi anh thiết kế (không phải DIY) ra cái gì thì tối thiểu anh cũng phải hiểu về đặc tính của vật liệu sử dụng để làm nên cái máy đó chứ. Để khi bị lỗi thì anh còn biết nơi mà sửa mà thay đổi vật liệu chứ.


Kiến thức cổ lỗ sỉ rồi cụ ơi. Tưởng cụ thế nào chứ mang mớ lý thuyết từ thời "góc ba chóp" ra mà phang. Nhatson bị chém bằng dao cùn chắc là đau lắm. 
Mô hình toán học thì cần thiết, nhưng ko cần tới mức chi tiết (thực tế ngay cả nhà sx cũng ko biết đc hàm truyền). Nhatson ko nói "mô tả toán học" nhưng những mô tả của bạn ấy còn chi tiết hơn mớ biểu thức trong sách vở. Đối với điều khiển hiện đại, một nhóm đối tượng điều khiển chỉ cần được mô tả bởi một phương trình chuẩn còn các thông số đặc thù thì vi xử lý sẽ tự tính toán qua quá trình turning.

Ngày trước các cụ dạy PID thì các hệ số kP,I,D là bất biến. Kỹ thuật hiên đại là tùy biến thích nghi.

Theo sách vở các cụ dạy là phải biết được hàm truyền, sai lệch bla bla. Còn mô tả của dân kỹ thuật đẳng cấp là " Khi động cơ quay chậm, ta tăng điện áp, nếu nó quay nhanh hơn thì giảm. Lượng tăng giảm thế nào thì cần phải tính toán". Anh em trên đây thấy hai cách mô tả, cái nào dễ hiểu hơn?

----------


## ahdvip

có khi nào lại xuất hiện thêm chế độ thử lửa ở đây không ta, mấy đại ca nổi tiếng toàn lọt vào tầm ngắm nhỉ, kakaka

----------


## CKD

@Marl
Em thì chỉ biết đóng điện là motor chạy.. và em hướng dẫn cho người sử dụng cũng như vậy. Theo lý thuyết của bác Marl thì em đang làm sai nguyên tắc.

Vậy theo bác biểu diễn toàn học của cái động cơ (ví dụ AC lòng sóc không đồng bộ) là thế nào ạ.. Hay bác gút đâu đó rồi mang ra chém gió?. Nói thì ai nói cũng được bác ạ, nói được mà làm không được thì người ta bảo là bóc phét đấy ạ.
Xem lại các bài viết của bác.. toàn là lý thuyết lượm lặt đâu đó.. không có gì là cụ thể. Năm nay khí hậu khắc nghiệt.. chắc là do gió bảo thất thường từ đây.
Bác nên có cái gì đó cụ thể thiết thực hơn.. giúp cho những người ít học như em được hiểu thực tế là thế nào. Nếu không làm được thì cũng đừng làm phiền đến chuyện mấy đứa em học ít nói nhiều như vậy ạ.
Bác nói nhiều mà không làm được coi chừng mang tiếng là "đã ng.. còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm" đấy ạ. Em thì em chỉ lo cho bác thôi, bác là bác học, kiến thức uyên thâm mà bị đánh giá như thế thì tội lắm ạ.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Nam CNC

---      tía ông marl , còn 1 lần nói ba láp ba sàm không đưa được cái hiểu biết hay cái sản phẩm cùi bắp gì của ông ra thì ông đúng là người phá thối , em đề xuất lên admin cho bác về lại vườn chuối quăng bom nhé , ngoài đó anh em không hiền hoà như vậy đâu, vỡ mặt như chơi nhé .


Xin lỗi anh em , em phang thẳng chứ không khách sáo , diễn đàn không hoan nghênh mấy bác quăng bom khói , bom phải nổ mới phê.

----------

Khoa C3, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Đi siêu thị về có mua bảo hiểm chưa đó Nam Maria?

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ vấn đề của cụ Marl là em hay chém, mà chém bậy
mục đích là nói em ko biết thì dừng làm và đừng nói ......

cụ có quyền chỉ ra cái sai của em,nhưng mà em dốt, nên cần có minh hoạ cụ thể cụ ah
kể cả cụ nói em dốt em cũng vô tư, nhưng đừng có cái kiểu bố dạy con ....
em ko biết ko hiểu, nhung em cũng có quyền làm bất cứ gì mà luật pháp ko cấm , chỉ ra cái suy nghĩ sai ko dễ, nên  em wellcom nhất là hình ảnh, video clip và tài liệu kỹ thuật của các hãng để thông não em.

----------


## Tuanlm

> em nghĩ vấn đề của cụ Marl là em hay chém, mà chém bậy
> mục đích là nói em ko biết thì dừng làm và đừng nói ......
> 
> cụ có quyền chỉ ra cái sai của em,nhưng mà em dốt, nên cần có minh hoạ cụ thể cụ ah
> kể cả cụ nói em dốt em cũng vô tư, nhưng đừng có cái kiểu bố dạy con ....
> em ko biết ko hiểu, nhung em cũng có quyền làm bất cứ gì mà luật pháp ko cấm , chỉ ra cái suy nghĩ sai ko dễ, nên  em wellcom nhất là hình ảnh, video clip và tài liệu kỹ thuật của các hãng để thông não em.


Nhatson chơi khó nhau rồi. Nói đưa SGK ( Model viết tắt 3 chữ hee hee)ra thì còn kiếm đc, bây giờ biểu đem tài liệu ra, mần răng có mấy cái từ kia được.

----------


## CKD

@nhatson
Thây kệ mấy cái thùng kêu to ấy đi, bận tâm mà làm gì..
Biết đâu người ta cũng cố tìm cái gì để chứng minh... mà tìm hoài không được. Của mình thì không có (vì có làm được gì thiết thực đâu), đi mượn người khác thì rỏ khổ.. tìm tiếng việt không ra, tìm tiếng anh thì chẵng biết. Bác là bác phải cố gắng hiểu & thông cảm cho người ta với nhé, đừng ép quá. Bác thì người thật việc thật (lại đi mượn bên chuối) còn người ta thì người thật nhưng việc có thật đâu mà minh với chứng.

bla bla, em cũng tranh bài viết với mấy bác.. dù tụt sau nhưng em luôn bền chí... hehe

----------


## nhatson

ui, em chả thik làm khó ai, trước em cũng như mọi người, thắc mắc làm sao ac servo hoạt động
ngó dc servo hoạt dộng>>>> àh ac servo khác chỗ là ko phải CHIT điện là nó QUAY được, vấn đề là đây, nhiều cách để làm con BRUSHLESS ac/dc quay, pp nào tốt cho servo dkhien position

b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

> @nhatson
> Thây kệ mấy cái thùng kêu to ấy đi, bận tâm mà làm gì..
> Biết đâu người ta cũng cố tìm cái gì để chứng minh... mà tìm hoài không được. Của mình thì không có (vì có làm được gì thiết thực đâu), đi mượn người khác thì rỏ khổ.. tìm tiếng việt không ra, tìm tiếng anh thì chẵng biết. Bác là bác phải cố gắng hiểu & thông cảm cho người ta với nhé, đừng ép quá. Bác thì người thật việc thật (lại đi mượn bên chuối) còn người ta thì người thật nhưng việc có thật đâu mà minh với chứng.
> 
> bla bla, em cũng tranh bài viết với mấy bác.. dù tụt sau nhưng em luôn bền chí... hehe


báo cáo, em ko bận tâm, vẫn kiên trì chém duy trì khoảng cách, nhưng ko được xa rồi tiêu chí, chém là phải có hình ảnh âm thanh ah :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> @nhatson
> Thây kệ mấy cái thùng kêu to ấy đi, bận tâm mà làm gì..
> Biết đâu người ta cũng cố tìm cái gì để chứng minh... mà tìm hoài không được. Của mình thì không có (vì có làm được gì thiết thực đâu), đi mượn người khác thì rỏ khổ.. tìm tiếng việt không ra, tìm tiếng anh thì chẵng biết. Bác là bác phải cố gắng hiểu & thông cảm cho người ta với nhé, đừng ép quá. Bác thì người thật việc thật (lại đi mượn bên chuối) còn người ta thì người thật nhưng việc có thật đâu mà minh với chứng.
> 
> bla bla, em cũng tranh bài viết với mấy bác.. dù tụt sau nhưng em luôn bền chí... hehe



Bác là đứng thứ 3 trong top đó nha, chuẩn bị tinh thần thử lửa đi à.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## elenercom

Làm nghề cũng được gọi là lâu rồi. Hôm nay nghe bác marl ấy nói mờ giựt cả mềnh. Không khéo phải bỏ nghề mất. Haizzzz

----------


## marl

Câu đố dành cho các bác đây. Thế tại làm sao mà mỗi hãng lại chế tạo bộ điều khiển động cơ AC servo dành cho mỗi động cơ của mình sao không dùng chung được. Fanuc chỉ dành cho fanuc mitsu chi cho mitsu pana chỉ cho pana delta chỉ cho delta.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Câu đố dành cho các bác đây. Thế tại làm sao mà mỗi hãng lại chế tạo bộ điều khiển động cơ AC servo dành cho mỗi động cơ của mình sao không dùng chung được. Fanuc chỉ dành cho fanuc mitsu chi cho mitsu pana chỉ cho pana delta chỉ cho delta.


Đơn giản bác ơi vì nó không đủ trình để hiểu động cơ của hãng khác

----------

anhcos, CKD, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## marl

Chỉ nghe câu hỏi của NS so sánh giữa sin-pwm với foc là đủ biết hiểu biết của bác NS đến đâu rồi. Cứ đòi lòe với dân cơ khí. có ngon thì lòe với dân TĐH đây.

----------


## marl

> Làm nghề cũng được gọi là lâu rồi. Hôm nay nghe bác marl ấy nói mờ giựt cả mềnh. Không khéo phải bỏ nghề mất. Haizzzz


làm nghề TĐH lâu rồi thì trả lời câu hỏi của em đi bác.

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác marl này chắc học ở Liên Xô thời GÓC-BA-CHỚP.
Ông thầy em hay nói , các nhà "tám học" ở LX về muốn làm cái xe 4 bánh thì trước hết phải nghiên cứu cái xe n bánh , sau đó thế n=4 vào mới tính ra cái xe 4 bánh.
Ông marl này xem ra cũng bệnh nặng lắm rồi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Chỉ nghe câu hỏi của NS so sánh giữa sin-pwm với foc là đủ biết hiểu biết của bác NS đến đâu rồi. Cứ đòi lòe với dân cơ khí. có ngon thì lòe với dân TĐH đây.


em nói rồi, em chẳng loè ai cả, trình em rất bthuong, có mỗi bác vỗ ngực hỏi em học tới đâu thôi mà
bác dẫn chứng chỗ nào em xét trình độ học vấn hay loè bác cái nào

nhưng em ấm ức, trình em kém, em hay nói và minh hoạ thì sao ah? sai chỗ nào ah? vi phạm luật nào ah?
thanks bác em thêm 1 post  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

đơn giản thôi, cục sạc điện thoại còn không xài được lẫn nhau nữa là , em nghi ngờ bác này rồi nha.... con Vịt có đạp mái được con gà không mà 2 chúng nó thuộc hệ gia cầm.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

> Chỉ nghe câu hỏi của NS so sánh giữa sin-pwm với foc là đủ biết hiểu biết của bác NS đến đâu rồi. Cứ đòi lòe với dân cơ khí. có ngon thì lòe với dân TĐH đây.


Vậy bác lên đây lòe với ai thế ạ? Em thì em kịch rồi đó.. 
Mà em cũng bắt đầu thấy bác "đã.... còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm". Thấy bác nói thôi chứ có làm được gì đâu mà phán nhỉ? Nếu chỉ nói thì em lên hỏi cụ gut xong.. vào đây nói cũng được. Em mà làm theo cách ấy thì biết đâu mọi người trên này đã phong em thành "*thánh phán*" rồi vì thứ gì cũng phán được  :Big Grin: . Nhưng chắc sắp tới danh hiệu cao quý đó sẽ được dành cho bác.

----------


## marl

các bác cứ guc thì sẽ ra thuật ngữ FOC là field-oriented control để mọi người tiện theo dõi.

----------


## CKD

Tính bấm nút thanks tặng bác Nam CNC câu nói hay.. nhưng thôi.. đối thủ của em nên em *LIKE* ở đây được rồi.

Xin lỗi.. em tranh thủ spam.

----------


## nhatson

> các bác cứ guc thì sẽ ra thuật ngữ FOC là field-oriented control để mọi người tiện theo dõi.


em đợi bác mà
kakak thanks phát nữa

----------


## trucnguyen

> các bác cứ guc thì sẽ ra thuật ngữ FOC là field-oriented control để mọi người tiện theo dõi.


Anh bác học nếu có hàng đẹp đem ra khoe cho mọi người sáng mắt, giống như em NT siêu mẫu nội y ấy. Hàng mình đẹp thì mình khoe.

----------


## marl

> Vậy bác lên đây lòe với ai thế ạ? Em thì em kịch rồi đó.. 
> Mà em cũng bắt đầu thấy bác "đã.... còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm". Thấy bác nói thôi chứ có làm được gì đâu mà phán nhỉ? Nếu chỉ nói thì em lên hỏi cụ gut xong.. vào đây nói cũng được. Em mà làm theo cách ấy thì biết đâu mọi người trên này đã phong em thành "*thánh phán*" rồi vì thứ gì cũng phán được . Nhưng chắc sắp tới danh hiệu cao quý đó sẽ được dành cho bác.


Bởi vì kiến thức thì chỉ có thế thôi mà cứ lòe loẹt nên mới phải nói ra. 
Có thể các bác không hiểu nên có vài lời giải thích vậy. Sin-PWM với FOC là 2 thứ khác nhau hoàn toàn trong điều khiển động cơ (dưới góc nhìn là người làm ra cái driver ấy tức là thiết kế phần cứng với viết phần mềm trên VXL rồi bán ra cho các bác cơ khí dùng) nên không cần phải so sánh gì cả mà bác SN lại đi so sánh 2 cái đấy.

----------


## nhatson

> Bởi vì kiến thức thì chỉ có thế thôi mà cứ lòe loẹt nên mới phải nói ra. 
> Có thể các bác không hiểu nên có vài lời giải thích vậy. Sin-PWM với FOC là 2 thứ khác nhau hoàn toàn trong điều khiển động cơ (dưới góc nhìn là người làm ra cái driver ấy tức là thiết kế phần cứng với viết phần mềm trên VXL rồi bán ra cho các bác cơ khí dùng) nên không cần phải so sánh gì cả mà bác SN lại đi so sánh 2 cái đấy.


chẳng ai so sánh dì, đang đợi kỹ sư bán ra cho các bác cơ khí dùng, hoặc học hỏi từ tke của anh nếu anh sẵn lòng trình làng
viêc cuối cùng là check trên sản phẩm gia công
vấn đề ở đây ko phải là loè, mà  là em khẳng đinh ko biết dì cố gắng làm cũng có kết quả bác ah

SIN PWM VS FOC, bác tuanlm hiểu em hỏi dì là okeis  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

> Bởi vì kiến thức thì chỉ có thế thôi mà cứ lòe loẹt nên mới phải nói ra. 
> Có thể các bác không hiểu nên có vài lời giải thích vậy. Sin-PWM với FOC là 2 thứ khác nhau hoàn toàn trong điều khiển động cơ (dưới góc nhìn là người làm ra cái driver ấy tức là thiết kế phần cứng với viết phần mềm trên VXL rồi bán ra cho các bác cơ khí dùng) nên không cần phải so sánh gì cả mà bác SN lại đi so sánh 2 cái đấy.


Xin lỗi bác trước, chắc là bác lớn tuổi hơn tụi em à, trước tiên bác nên thông cảm tụi em trình độ 12+ thôi, tự mò tự diy thôi miễn sao cho nó quay nó chạy theo yêu cầu là được, toàn là ngu với ngu mới hộp lại thành cái forum này được, chứ giỏi quá chắc đi ra nước ngoài sống hết rồi. Bác lớn hơn, giỏi hơn chắc không để tâm tới tụi em chứ. Thấy mấy bài của bác toàn là hỏi tụi em học hành ngành gì, trình độ tới đâu không à. Bác học TDH thì bác quá giỏi rồi mà bác còn khoe nữa làm tụi em tủi thân muốn khóc luôn à. Tụi em con nít không biết ăn nói, lại còn la lớn có làm ảnh hưởng tới ngành TDH của bác thì cho tụi em xin lỗi ạ.

Chân thành.

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuanlm

Chắc trường Bk phải bổ sung thêm môn học TTH nữa mới đủ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

cạnh khoé nhau em thấy cũng ko hay ho dì, em nói thẵng với cụ Marl luôn
quan điểm của em này, làm việc cần quyết tâm cao, khởi đầu ko cần phải tường thiên văn, thông địa lí, có quyết tâm, nhẩn nại + kế hoạch tài chính để theo đuồi

người giởi thì ít, người thường thường thì nhiều, ko đem pp của người giỏi áp dụng vào người thường được, để có cái dì dó tàm tạm, giỏi cũng phải làm mẫu vài lần, dở như em thì.... 100 lần hơn

em áp dụng pp từ từ thông não, làm sẽ có vấn đề>> tìm cách giải quyết vấn đề, từ từ sẽ ra
1 góc  ẫu thử của em


lỡ mang tiếng loè rồi em loè luôn, có tiêng có miếng
1 năm chác có nhiều nghìn kỹ sư tốt nghiệp, giời thiệu cho em vài mẩu step drive như em đã làm là  em bớt chém ngay

tự tke, tự hàn mạch, tự làm vỏ, tản nhiệt, rảnh rổi nông nổi anod nhuộm màu làm phiên bản limited







sori các bác em lại spam, mục tiêu của spam là, ko có dì dễ dàng đạt được cả,  ko bit cứ làm, làm miết rồi biết

----------

ít nói, solero, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## lekimhung

> Chắc trường Bk phải bổ sung thêm môn học TTH nữa mới đủ


là môn gì vậy bác?

----------


## Tuanlm

Tự Trọng Hóa í mà

----------

elenercom, Gamo

----------


## lekimhung

> Tự Trọng Hóa í mà


có lý, tiện thể dẹp luôn môn Tự Cao Hoá cho đẹp trời.

----------


## thuhanoi

> cạnh khoé nhau em thấy cũng ko hay ho dì, em nói thẵng với cụ Marl luôn
> quan điểm của em này, làm việc cần quyết tâm cao, khởi đầu ko cần phải tường thiên văn, thông địa lí, có quyết tâm, nhẩn nại + kế hoạch tài chính để theo đuồi
> 
> người giởi thì ít, người thường thường thì nhiều, ko đem pp của người giỏi áp dụng vào người thường được, để có cái dì dó tàm tạm, giỏi cũng phải làm mẫu vài lần, dở như em thì.... 100 lần hơn
> 
> em áp dụng pp từ từ thông não, làm sẽ có vấn đề>> tìm cách giải quyết vấn đề, từ từ sẽ ra
> 1 góc  ẫu thử của em
> 
> 
> ...


Ngưỡng mộ nè

----------


## Gamo

Chú marl này nói chuyện có vẻ giống sinh viên mới ra trường: không biết gì cả mà cứ tưởng mình là số 1. Tôi không biết chú học trường nào nhưng mấy ông thầy BK thì tôi biết. Nói lý thuyết thì giỏi thật, nhưng làm thì như.... vì họ ít có cơ hội cọ xát thực tế.

Tôi không phải là dân TĐH nhưng cũng biết sin pwm là gì, FOC là gì, và tôi nghĩ là tôi còn hiểu rõ hơn chú. Đúng là ko nên so sánh sin pwm & FOC nhưng nghe chú giải thích thì tôi thấy có lẽ chú cũng chưa làm được cái AC drive nào cả. Nếu thế thì đừng lên đây tinh tướng.

Thùng rỗng thì kêu to.

----------

CKD

----------


## Diyodira

> Vậy bác lên đây lòe với ai thế ạ? Em thì em kịch rồi đó.. 
> Mà em cũng bắt đầu thấy bác "đã.... còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm". Thấy bác nói thôi chứ có làm được gì đâu mà phán nhỉ? Nếu chỉ nói thì em lên hỏi cụ gut xong.. vào đây nói cũng được. Em mà làm theo cách ấy thì biết đâu mọi người trên này đã phong em thành "*thánh phán*" rồi vì thứ gì cũng phán được . Nhưng chắc sắp tới danh hiệu cao quý đó sẽ được dành cho bác.


Mình nghĩ bạn marl chắc cũng còn nhỏ tuổi nên nông nỗi, mấy bác thông cảm từ từ răn em nó. Còn nếu nhớn tuổi mà phát biểu vậy chắc học cao quá nên bị tâm thần thể nhẹ đang ở nhà uống thuốc, cũng có thể mới vừa xong cao học bị luôn, nếu thực thế mong bạn sớm lấy lại phong độ để là người có ích.

----------


## Tuanlm

> cạnh khoé nhau em thấy cũng ko hay ho dì, em nói thẵng với cụ Marl luôn
> quan điểm của em này, làm việc cần quyết tâm cao, khởi đầu ko cần phải tường thiên văn, thông địa lí, có quyết tâm, nhẩn nại + kế hoạch tài chính để theo đuồi
> 
> người giởi thì ít, người thường thường thì nhiều, ko đem pp của người giỏi áp dụng vào người thường được, để có cái dì dó tàm tạm, giỏi cũng phải làm mẫu vài lần, dở như em thì.... 100 lần hơn
> 
> em áp dụng pp từ từ thông não, làm sẽ có vấn đề>> tìm cách giải quyết vấn đề, từ từ sẽ ra
> 1 góc  ẫu thử của em
> 
> 
> ...


hey. Mấy con SMD cũng tự hàn hết luôn sao? Nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Ngưỡng mộ nè


báo cáo thường thôi ah, mấy chú kỹ sư chê step thường ko ai chịu làm nên em phải lóc cóc làm thôi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> hey. Mấy con SMD cũng tự hàn hết luôn sao? Nhatson


báo cáo, sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ đó ah  :Smile: 
dạo này uống coca nhiù tay run, nên phải đầu tư con pick and place ah

b.r

----------


## solero

> Câu đố dành cho các bác đây. Thế tại làm sao mà mỗi hãng lại chế tạo bộ điều khiển động cơ AC servo dành cho mỗi động cơ của mình sao không dùng chung được. Fanuc chỉ dành cho fanuc mitsu chi cho mitsu pana chỉ cho pana delta chỉ cho delta.





> Đơn giản bác ơi vì nó không đủ trình để hiểu động cơ của hãng khác


Theo em nghĩ thì không phải do trình độ. Họ đã tự làm được đồ của họ thì không có lý do gì họ không nghiên cứu được đồ của người khác (mà có khi đồ của họ còn đi ăn cắp công nghệ của người khác ấy chứ).

Lý do ở đây có thể là do chiến lược kinh doanh. Họ không dại gì đi PR cho một thương hiệu khác. Nếu đủ điều kiện chế tạo thì họ sẽ tự làm motor cho riêng mình. Không thì OEM của một đơn vị chuyên chế tạo motor. 

Em đang có 1 bộ của TED AC Servo. Họ sử dụng động cơ của Sinano. Nhưng trên trang web bây giờ không thấy bộ nào dùng motor của hãng khác cả.

----------


## nhatson

thôi trở về với ac servo thôi ah
em vẫn chưa rõ là ff nào sẽ làm motor brushless QUAY tốt nhất, mà muốn biết thì phải làm và thử
mún thử phải có load như anh tuanlm

>> em lại lôi cụ tuanlm về việc resolver + tải giả

em thì thủ sẵn con servo 3kw làm tải giả rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> thôi trở về với ac servo thôi ah
> em vẫn chưa rõ là ff nào sẽ làm motor brushless QUAY tốt nhất, mà muốn biết thì phải làm và thử
> mún thử phải có load như anh tuanlm
> 
> >> em lại lôi cụ tuanlm về việc resolver + tải giả
> em thì thủ sẵn con servo 3kw làm tải giả rồi


Mình kính nể sức bền bỉ trong nghiên cứu khám phá của bạn NS, một sự đầu tư đáng kể và mang tính lâu dài.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> thôi trở về với ac servo thôi ah
> em vẫn chưa rõ là ff nào sẽ làm motor brushless QUAY tốt nhất, mà muốn biết thì phải làm và thử
> mún thử phải có load như anh tuanlm
> 
> >> em lại lôi cụ tuanlm về việc resolver + tải giả
> em thì thủ sẵn con servo 3kw làm tải giả rồi


Dùng hộp số + motor làm tải giả cũng ok đấy chứ anh Nhatson?

----------


## anhcos

Mình là dân cơ khí chế tạo, khi học thì phần điện - điện tử chỉ dạy sơ sài nên biết rất ít. 
Tuy nhiên nếu đã theo con đường này thì cũng phải học hỏi thêm ít nhiều về điện, vì trước sau gì cũng phải đụng hàng.

Các bài của bác nhatson hầu như quá sức đối với mình, nhưng bèo lắm thì cũng nhặt được hơn 10% kiến thức trong đó. 
Mình cũng chả thấy có gì gọi là sợ trong đó cả, với lại bác ấy cũng mót cơ khí lắm mà. Ai mà toàn diện được đâu, người này giúp người kia có qua có lại thế thôi.

----------


## phuongnt

> báo cáo, sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ đó ah 
> dạo này uống coca nhiù tay run, nên phải đầu tư con pick and place ah
> 
> b.r


Ngoài lề 1 tí, mạch cụ làm đẹp quá. Cụ mua cái pick n place hay tự chế ạ? Bao nhiêu hả cụ? Nếu mắc quá bữa nào cần chế cháo gì cụ cho e ké tí đc không hoặc dịch vụ có trả phí cũng được? 

Cám ơn cụ trước.

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo, sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ đó ah 
> dạo này uống coca nhiù tay run, nên phải đầu tư con pick and place ah
> 
> b.r


Đồ handmade thường đắt gấp nhiều lần so với inline nhỉ.  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Ngoài lề tí chứ em thấy bác nhatson hình như bị mắc bệnh "*ah*" thì phải, hehe. 80-90% số post đều có cái "*ah*" đi sau.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Nhat Son nhạy cảm lắm , mấy em chọt nhẹ là ah liền , mà bị chọt nhiều quá nên quen , không chọt lâu lâu cũng áh

----------

itanium7000

----------


## nhatson

em cố gắng ko ah nữa, dổi qua o yeh

 :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Ngoài lề 1 tí, mạch cụ làm đẹp quá. Cụ mua cái pick n place hay tự chế ạ? Bao nhiêu hả cụ? Nếu mắc quá bữa nào cần chế cháo gì cụ cho e ké tí đc không hoặc dịch vụ có trả phí cũng được? 
> 
> Cám ơn cụ trước.



mua thì hàng china cỡ 4000 5000usd

em diy thoai, từ từ làm , mời cụ wa đây nghiên cứu với em
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/2200-du-an-dan-xay

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Đồ handmade thường đắt gấp nhiều lần so với inline nhỉ.


tầm cở nghệ nhân, handmade cầu kì mới có giá cao 
em đây handmade dạng phổ thông, nhưng cơ bản cứ ngang ngửa thu nhập bình quân ở sì gòn là ổn
b.r

----------


## solero

Lỗ phi 12mm
F: 4000mm/phút. Càng nhanh càng méooooooooooo

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Lỗ phi 12mm
> F: 4000mm/phút. Càng nhanh càng méooooooooooo


mach3 hay NCstudio nhi?

b.r

----------


## solero

Dạ NCStudio V5 ạ.

----------


## nhatson

cụ dùng con delta asda-a+ nhỉ, motor nào ah?
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/em/m..._manual_en.pdf

em quan tâm đến trang này và vài trang bên dưới nữa

----------


## CKD

> Lỗ phi 12mm
> F: 4000mm/phút. Càng nhanh càng méooooooooooo


Nghĩ bác nên turning cẩn thận hơn sẻvo xem sao. Servo manual turn hay auto turn vay?

----------


## Tuanlm

Thử kiểm tra riêng servo thôi xem sao Solero. Ở chế độ tĩnh, thử dùng tay xoay trục xem có xoay được ko? Nếu xoay được một góc ( thả ra thì nó lại về) thì đặt lại hệ số đáp ứng và Gain.

----------


## solero

Em tuning sát ngưỡng rồi đấy. Quá 1 chút là servo gừ gừ và kêu ghê lắm. 
Tuning tới ngưỡng này rồi thì tay không vặn được đâu ạ. Vặn vào nó chỉ thấy nó gừ gừ chứ không cảm nhận được nó quay.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Em tuning sát ngưỡng rồi đấy. Quá 1 chút là servo gừ gừ và kêu ghê lắm. 
> Tuning tới ngưỡng này rồi thì tay không vặn được đâu ạ. Vặn vào nó chỉ thấy nó gừ gừ chứ không cảm nhận được nó quay.


Tới cỡ đó thì quá tốt rồi. Vậy khi chạy nhanh là bị sai kích thước ở trục servo ah?
Ps: hôm trước ko có duyên gặp, tiếc quá.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Em tuning sát ngưỡng rồi đấy. Quá 1 chút là servo gừ gừ và kêu ghê lắm. 
> Tuning tới ngưỡng này rồi thì tay không vặn được đâu ạ. Vặn vào nó chỉ thấy nó gừ gừ chứ không cảm nhận được nó quay.


cho em nghía cái giàn cơ khi của cụ nữa ah

b.r

----------


## solero

Dạ đây ạ:
(Sorry em up bằng Mobile  nên nó quẹo. Các bác chịu khó xoay màn hình giùm  :Big Grin: )

----------


## nhatson

cụ lại tiếc với em cái hình tổng thể xyz nhẩy
tỉ số truyền của hộp số là bao nhiêu thế ah

b.r

----------


## marl

> cạnh khoé nhau em thấy cũng ko hay ho dì, em nói thẵng với cụ Marl luôn
> quan điểm của em này, làm việc cần quyết tâm cao, khởi đầu ko cần phải tường thiên văn, thông địa lí, có quyết tâm, nhẩn nại + kế hoạch tài chính để theo đuồi
> 
> người giởi thì ít, người thường thường thì nhiều, ko đem pp của người giỏi áp dụng vào người thường được, để có cái dì dó tàm tạm, giỏi cũng phải làm mẫu vài lần, dở như em thì.... 100 lần hơn
> 
> em áp dụng pp từ từ thông não, làm sẽ có vấn đề>> tìm cách giải quyết vấn đề, từ từ sẽ ra
> 1 góc  ẫu thử của em
> 
> 
> ...


Mấy cái bộ step này bác đặt hàng trên 100 bộ tôi mới làm. chứ làm vài bộ tôi không làm đâu.

----------


## solero

XYZ coá gì đâu ah. Khung máy thanh răng như bình thường thôi ah. Hộp số 1/7 em nói rùi ah.

----------


## solero

> Mấy cái bộ step này bác đặt hàng trên 100 bộ tôi mới làm. chứ làm vài bộ tôi không làm đâu.


Lại sắp có bão rồi ah.

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, dân kinh doanh nghe chú nhóc này nói thì biết là nó ko có làm driver chuyên nghiệp rồi. Mặc kệ em nó hoang tưởng, các  bác chém nhau tiếp đeeee, em ngồi nghe tiếp  :Wink: )

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Anh em mình coi như ko có mặt giáo sư thọt lét này đi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mấy bác làm loãng chủ đề quá, bác marl gì đấy có hàng bán thì show anh em xem thử, cho vài video demo để anh em còn ủng hộ.
--- Ở nhà em cũng còn vài con Ac Servo, chắc em cũng tính chế thử cho nó chạy thế nào. Em cũng mới xem qua thì nó cũng điều khiển qua các pole và các cog, mà rõ ràng là các pole và cog đều có giới hạn nên em nghĩ khi điều khiển thì phải control current qua các cuộn dây, mà với 3 cái nửa cầu H này em ko biết điển khiển dòng như thế nào, cái này cũng giống mạch driver step 5 phases mà có đk vi bước, có bác nào biết nguyên lý đk dòng này ko góp ý giúp em với?
--- Em đang có cục này để thử kích bình thường xem chạy đc ko biết.

----------


## nhatson

xét trường hợp motor là đồng bộ ( lõi là nam châm)
em lại post lại cái này, trường phái analog, dùng opam và mạch logic



trường phái này thịnh hành những năm 70, 80, qua nhửng năm 90

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

hiện tại hay dùng MCU mạnh để dkhien

TI C2000 > có aplication note dkhien vị trí với motor PMSM
STM32 
Freescale 56f8xxx
Renesas RX62T > có aplication note dkhien vị trí với motor PMSM

cụ check topic trước em có giới thiệu hết rồi nhé

----------


## duonghoang

--- Thank bác Nhatson, mà cái con công suất phía trên em cũng lấy ra từ bộ Driver Servo của thằng Fuji, vậy cái loại đó nó đk kiểu gì bác. 
--- Em có thấy nó mô tả loại Brushless trong ổ CD 





--- Ở đây cái stator là nam châm vĩnh cửu, vậy là người ta có thể chế tạo ra số 12 poles như trên hình hả bác? Mà nhìn hình em nghĩ số Poles phải bằng số Cogs mới hợp lý chứ?
http://elabz.com/brushless-dc-motor-with-arduino/

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em nhớ là stator là phần đứng yên, rotor là phần quay ah

pole> nam châm > có N và S thôi ah
cogs >  mih đang dùng 3 phase  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

dạo này em thấy  còn có thêm motor stoless này nữa

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Hình như Mitsu đang chơi kiểu này.

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu thì em nghĩ có 2 cuốn tiếng việt
1 diều khiển tự động truyền động điện xoay chiều 3 phase- tiến sĩ nguyễn phùng quang, cái này có bản tiếng anh, em nghĩ có xem nên xem 2 cái cùng lúc, cuốn tiếng việt việt hoá > viết tắt nhiều, em rối phin
bản tiếng anh thì xem google doc
http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=...chines&f=false

2. truyền động điên thông minh- nguyễn phùng quang/ andreas ditttrich

tài liệu rất nhức đầu  :Smile: 

mình tập trung vào động cơ đồng bộ, cái này dễ đọc hơn
http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=...chines&f=false


sách thì em chịu, ko đọc hết được, em thik đọc apllication note của mấy hãng sản xuất linh kiện điện tử hơn

----------


## nhatson

sau này MCU/DSC/DSP mạnh và rẻ, bà con chuyên qua dùng mô hình rồi chạy luôn, ko thèm tối ưu code


http://www.mathworks.com/help/rtw/ex...s-machine.html


dùng MCU của texa intrusment có thêm vissim

http://www.vissim.com/piccolo_support

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Quan trọng vẫn là công nghệ động cơ. Ý tưởng làm driver của mình cũng dựa trên một số loại động cơ mà mình được chuyển cho giao thức encoder và Flash map.  Qua thời gian nghịch phá mình thấy dẫn đầu vẫn là Mitsu và yaskawa ( Fanuc  :Smile:  chưa có cơ hội thử). Nhưng lại bị vướng ở chỗ giao thức encoder một số dòng. Còn lại các loại như Samsung, LS, Honeywell không phải là đối thủ. Các hãng của Đức cũng được sản xuất OEM từ Sanyo Denki. 

Nếu tự chế driver mà bỏ đi encoder nguyên bản thì cũng ko kinh tế lắm do phải đầu tư encoder. Vì vậy anh em nào muốn làm thì chỉ nên dựa trên những dòng Motor thông dụng, dễ kiếm trên thị trường.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Lúc trước em chơi bên RC, vụ brushless motor thì có tìm hiểu đôi chút. Trong RC có phân biệt 02 loại rất rỏ là sensorless & sensor.
- brushless motor là một dạng motor đồng bộ, thường thấy là stator cuộn dây & rotor là nam châm vĩnh cữu. Nó lại chia ra thành ỉnunner & outrunner để chỉ cái rotor nó nằm bên trong hay bên ngoài. Ưu/nhược của 2 cái này phân tích sau.
- sensorless nó nhận biết vị trí các cực từ thông qua dòng hồi tiếp từ chính các cuộn dây trên startor. Ưu điểm là đơn giản, rẻ tiền. Nhược điểm là motor khó khởi động, moment khởi động thấp, thời gian tăng tốc chậm (gia tốc thấp).
- sensor: thằng này lại được chia ra làm 02 nhóm.. 1 nhóm nó dùng encoder quang như là AC servo của mình, 1 nhóm thì nó dùng mấy con hall dấu trong cái stator để dò vị trí rotor. Nhóm này cho tốc độ đáp ứng và moment khởi động cực cao. Bù lại thì giá đắt hơn rất nhiều so với loại brushless.

Với công nghệ nam châm ngày càng dữ.. motor dùng trong RC cho hiệu năng công suất trên khối lượng cực cao. Công suất 500W mà kích thước rất bé (khoảng phi 30, dài 60-70mm thôi). Đương nhiên thời gian làm việc liên tục không cao, chuyên cho RC mà.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Điều khiển motor RC brushless thì thấy rất đơn giản.. chuyển qua position control thì em chẵng biết hehe. Mô hình điểu khiển của các loại đắt tiền thì thấy sam sam với mấy cái servo vậy... (chạy speed chắc y chang luôn).

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

trở lại chuyện encoder, trước em rất géc ABS, như anh TUANLM nói, hãng ko công bố potocol, muốn có phải mua bản quyền, làm thương mai, sáp tới vào TTP , việc bản quyền sẽ còn siết chặt hơn nữa

encoder em thấy giờ có 2 giải pháp
1. mangetic abs, của avago giờ là 16bit ABS
2. encoder của CUI, cở 20USD 1 con

fanuc, em thấy centriod retrofit cũng tháo bỏ cái pluse code của fanuc thay encoder của hãng vào, pluse code của fanuc em nhớ là có protocol trong 1 cái patent nào đó của hãng mà em wên mất rồi

việc quan trọng nữa là servo cho CNC là khó , nhưng servo đâu phhải chì dùng cho CNC, còn nhiều ứng dụng khác, chúng ta co thế dựa vào chỗ này



b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Điều khiển motor RC brushless thì thấy rất đơn giản.. chuyển qua position control thì em chẵng biết hehe. Mô hình điểu khiển của các loại đắt tiền thì thấy sam sam với mấy cái servo vậy... (chạy speed chắc y chang luôn).


về control, các hãng giờ hỗ trợ nhiều, như em giời thiêu TI có instal spin motion, gần như mua về là có thể chạy servo position rồi
thách thức là phần công suất và sensor dòng thật ít noise > moment dkhien mới tốt được

nhưng ko sao, việc dì cũng cần thử nghiệm cải tiến.

----------


## nhatson

> Lúc trước em chơi bên RC, vụ brushless motor thì có tìm hiểu đôi chút. Trong RC có phân biệt 02 loại rất rỏ là sensorless & sensor.
> - brushless motor là một dạng motor đồng bộ, thường thấy là stator cuộn dây & rotor là nam châm vĩnh cữu. Nó lại chia ra thành ỉnunner & outrunner để chỉ cái rotor nó nằm bên trong hay bên ngoài. Ưu/nhược của 2 cái này phân tích sau.
> - sensorless nó nhận biết vị trí các cực từ thông qua dòng hồi tiếp từ chính các cuộn dây trên startor. Ưu điểm là đơn giản, rẻ tiền. Nhược điểm là motor khó khởi động, moment khởi động thấp, thời gian tăng tốc chậm (gia tốc thấp).
> - sensor: thằng này lại được chia ra làm 02 nhóm.. 1 nhóm nó dùng encoder quang như là AC servo của mình, 1 nhóm thì nó dùng mấy con hall dấu trong cái stator để dò vị trí rotor. Nhóm này cho tốc độ đáp ứng và moment khởi động cực cao. Bù lại thì giá đắt hơn rất nhiều so với loại brushless.
> 
> Với công nghệ nam châm ngày càng dữ.. motor dùng trong RC cho hiệu năng công suất trên khối lượng cực cao. Công suất 500W mà kích thước rất bé (khoảng phi 30, dài 60-70mm thôi). Đương nhiên thời gian làm việc liên tục không cao, chuyên cho RC mà.



brushless cơ bản là phải dò vị trí của rotor, trước kia servo luôn có tín hiệu cho UVW và encoder, trừ ABS thì có thế biết vị trí ko cần tín hiệu UVW
dùng encoder ko cũng okies, có pp để xác định vị trí rotor ko cần hall , nhưng mà như vậy khi xác định rotor sẽ nhúc nhik, em rất ấm ức là mấy con servo đời 95, 2k nó chì có abz của encoder nhưng ko cần intal để xác định vị trí rotor, em đọc manual hình như bọn này truyền nối tiếp vị trí rotor , chỉ cần lúc khởi động, sau đó cứ dựa vào encoder ABZ mà xác định 

trong mấy encoder này, em thấy có dây uvw của vị trí rotor



http://peetuvalkama.blogspot.com/201...vo-motors.html

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Brushless motor loại sensorless khi khởi động nó lắc rotor mấy phát... xong sau khi nhận biết được vị trí của rotor rồi thì muốn quay kiểu nào nó cũng start được. Nếu nó start sai chiều.. nó sẽ sữa trong nháy mắt nên người dùng không để ý.. cứ nghĩ nó chạy phát ăn ngay.
Brushless motor loại sensor thì rất ít dùng nên không để ý. Có cái thằng này moment khởi động & gia tốc cực lớn...

----------


## nhatson

> Brushless motor loại sensorless khi khởi động nó lắc rotor mấy phát... xong sau khi nhận biết được vị trí của rotor rồi thì muốn quay kiểu nào nó cũng start được. Nếu nó start sai chiều.. nó sẽ sữa trong nháy mắt nên người dùng không để ý.. cứ nghĩ nó chạy phát ăn ngay.
> Brushless motor loại sensor thì rất ít dùng nên không để ý. Có cái thằng này moment khởi động & gia tốc cực lớn...



sensorless vì giá thành , chất lượng cứ phải sensor  :Smile: 

nhưng mà tiêu chí ngày càng phải dễ sử dũng, như panasonic đời mới em thấy encoder INRC cũng dùng serial tuốt , encoder có 4 dây, 2 nguồn, 2 data  :Smile: 

cụ nào xài servo used ko nản vụ ngồi hàn dây encoder , dây control giơ tay  :Smile: 
b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Con này của em:




Dùng với bộ điều khiển này của tàu, có thể dùng sensor hoặc sensorless. Nhưng đúng là dùng sensor tốc độ khởi động nhanh, êm.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

> cụ nào xài servo used ko nản vụ ngồi hàn dây encoder , dây control giơ tay 
> b.r


Cụ nào gọi em đấy???





Encoder có 10 dây ăn nhằm gì. Em hàn cả 25 dây vẫn mượt.

----------

diy1102, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

> cụ nào xài servo used ko nản vụ ngồi hàn dây encoder , dây control giơ tay


Mình dùng đời khá mới.. truyền thông serial.. hehe.
Với inc chỉ cần hàn 04 dây là đủ, với abs thì hàn 06 dây vì có thêm 02 dây battery nữa hehe (có lẻ encoder vẫn là inc.. nên thêm 2 dây batt để nó luôn đếm được vị trí).

----------


## solero

> Mình dùng đời khá mới.. truyền thông serial.. hehe.
> Với inc chỉ cần hàn 04 dây là đủ, với abs thì hàn 06 dây vì có thêm 02 dây battery nữa hehe (có lẻ encoder vẫn là inc.. nên thêm 2 dây batt để nó luôn đếm được vị trí).


Vậy bác không có cái thú vui ăn mừng sau khi hàn xong 1 mớ dây mà cắm vào nó không error rồi. Xin chia buồn  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

> báo cáo, em nhớ là stator là phần đứng yên, rotor là phần quay ah
> 
> pole> nam châm > có N và S thôi ah
> cogs >  mih đang dùng 3 phase


--- Em nhầm stator là đứng yên  :Smile: 
--- Ý em là có phải nguyên khối nam châm vĩnh cửu ấy nhưng nó chế tạo giống cái dạng của bác post ấy, là có nhiều pole xen kẽ nhau?





--- Còn cái vụ chopper đk dòng bác có ý tưởng nào khác so với mấy con tích hợp ko bác, vì nguồn osc tạo ra ở bộ chopper nó có duty là cố định, có đợt em làm dùng pwm trong chương trình để đk cái này, nhưng nếu chạy nhanh quá thì thời gian lấy mẫu và xử lý ko kịp. Còn làm giống phần chopper ngoài giống như con L297 thì phần cứng lại thêm nhiều quá.

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em nhầm stator là đứng yên 
> --- Ý em là có phải nguyên khối nam châm vĩnh cửu ấy nhưng nó chế tạo giống cái dạng của bác post ấy, là có nhiều pole xen kẽ nhau?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Còn cái vụ chopper đk dòng bác có ý tưởng nào khác so với mấy con tích hợp ko bác, vì nguồn osc tạo ra ở bộ chopper nó có duty là cố định, có đợt em làm dùng pwm trong chương trình để đk cái này, nhưng nếu chạy nhanh quá thì thời gian lấy mẫu và xử lý ko kịp. Còn làm giống phần chopper ngoài giống như con L297 thì phần cứng lại thêm nhiều quá.


chopper fix fequency thì cần 1 con flip flop như 74hc74
vi dkhiều khiển cấp clock cho 74hc74, ko thì lại phải dùng opam thì hoi phiền



hình như bác muốn điều khiền sensor less giống như motor đồ chơi mô hình?
b.r

----------


## nhatson

dkhiển động cơ dùng MCU, mạnh nhất em nghĩ là C2000 của texas intrusment
RX62T của renesas cũng mạnh mà đồ japan khó mua ko chơi
giờ dễ nhất là với stm32, thư viện có thể nói tới mức độ plug and play

hiện nay lib tới 4.0 rồi, mà em đang tìm 2.0 vì em thik cai ACIM sensor để chạy mấy cái spindle fanuc nhà em
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...S1743/PF257936

----------


## nhatson

phiên bản 2.0 có hỗ trợ ACIM cho cụ nào wan tâm

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...ew?usp=sharing

b.r

----------


## duonghoang

> hình như bác muốn điều khiền sensor less giống như motor đồ chơi mô hình?
> b.r


--- Em chỉ làm chơi cho biết thôi, do em đang có mấy con AC Servo ko nên thử chạy xem sao. Em chưa lắp phần đk dòng cho nó, nhưng lắp đại bộ nguồn để dòng constant thấy chạy vẫn good  :Smile: . Ko biết đk cho dạng sensorless nó có bị trượt ko vậy bác, em quay nhanh 1 tí là nó mất bước ko chạy nữa, mà cơ bản loại này 200V mà em cấp chỉ có 60V nên chắc ko đủ dòng. Loại sensorless này liệu có tự nhận biết đc lúc bị trượt ko bác Nhatson nhỉ?





--- Cái board control hồi em cũng làm thử lái step nhưng mà Fet nóng quá, với lại lúc đó em cũng chưa biết nhiều kỹ thuật chopper cho lắm, lu bu rồi để xó cũng chả ngó ngàng tới nữa.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo ko đủ áp motor ko chạy được tốc độ danh định, em nhớ là có thông só V/RPM mà , như xì tep ấy ah

PMSM em nghĩ cử phát triển theo cái lib cúa STM32 là okies ah, còn chất lượng truyền động thế nào thì mình từ từ cải tiến , dưng mà phải có cái tải giả và cái đo moment mới bit được chất lượng thế nào 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em chỉ làm chơi cho biết thôi, do em đang có mấy con AC Servo ko nên thử chạy xem sao. Em chưa lắp phần đk dòng cho nó, nhưng lắp đại bộ nguồn để dòng constant thấy chạy vẫn good . Ko biết đk cho dạng sensorless nó có bị trượt ko vậy bác, em quay nhanh 1 tí là nó mất bước ko chạy nữa, mà cơ bản loại này 200V mà em cấp chỉ có 60V nên chắc ko đủ dòng. Loại sensorless này liệu có tự nhận biết đc lúc bị trượt ko bác Nhatson nhỉ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Cái board control hồi em cũng làm thử lái step nhưng mà Fet nóng quá, với lại lúc đó em cũng chưa biết nhiều kỹ thuật chopper cho lắm, lu bu rồi để xó cũng chả ngó ngàng tới nữa.


sensorless ko biết bạn có dùng back emf detec ko ah?
nếu có thì tín hiệu back emf phải khớp với tốc độ hiện tại, nếu ko khơp>>> là bị stall rồi ah

ac servo , nếu encoder INCR , mình làm closed loop chạy bằng encoder >> dùng được nhiều việc đấy , spindle motor chất lượng cao chẳng hạn
tài liệu của freescale, PMSM với encoder INCR , xác định trạng thái UVW ban đầu mà ko cần UVW sensor
http://cache.freescale.com/files/pro...n&fileExt=.pdf

----------


## Nam CNC

nói bình dân 1 xíu vậy là các bác làm cho mấy con AC servo quay được mà không cần drive và encorder luôn hả ? cái mạch làm quay rẻ không ? nhiêu xèng ? em chỉ mong nó quay như con động cơ thông thường thôi thì em ra mấy bãi hốt hết mây con to to để dành có việc xài.

----------


## Tuanlm

> nói bình dân 1 xíu vậy là các bác làm cho mấy con AC servo quay được mà không cần drive và encorder luôn hả ? cái mạch làm quay rẻ không ? nhiêu xèng ? em chỉ mong nó quay như con động cơ thông thường thôi thì em ra mấy bãi hốt hết mây con to to để dành có việc xài.


Quay được chứ. Nóng ko chịu nổi đâu. Chỉ cần tính lại số volt/rpm, chạy turning ở mode sensorless vector. Mai tui đưa cái clip chạy với biến tần cho coi.

----------

hungdn

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mình dùng đời khá mới.. truyền thông serial.. hehe.
> Với inc chỉ cần hàn 04 dây là đủ, với abs thì hàn 06 dây vì có thêm 02 dây battery nữa hehe (có lẻ encoder vẫn là inc.. nên thêm 2 dây batt để nó luôn đếm được vị trí).


Hai loại encoder đó khác nhau hoàn toàn muh ???

----------


## nhatson

> nói bình dân 1 xíu vậy là các bác làm cho mấy con AC servo quay được mà không cần drive và encorder luôn hả ? cái mạch làm quay rẻ không ? nhiêu xèng ? em chỉ mong nó quay như con động cơ thông thường thôi thì em ra mấy bãi hốt hết mây con to to để dành có việc xài.


báo cáo, làm chạy được nhưng mà làm mạch chạy 220V công suất lớn ổn định và bền là thách thức lớn
pán tốt hơn là mua mấy con biến tần đời cao vì dụ như yaskawa v1000 có thể chạy được sensorless PMSM
em thấy con này bán nhiều ngoài Vĩnh viễn, dưới Mr Hùng ao đôi cũng đầy

https://www.plantservices.com/assets...MotorDrive.pdf



https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...76943099,d.c2E

----------


## Nam CNC

Để dành tiền sắm con V1000 như bác Linh nói, mấy bác giúp em cho nó chạy 3000rpm chơi , mà tăng lên 6000 hay 9000 đươc không ? điện tử cắn đôi không biết , mấy bác bỏ qua cho em.

----------


## nhatson

cũng giống motor lồng sóc thôi ah, xem nó bao nhiêu hezt lên được 9000rpm, trong khả năng biến tần là lên tuốt
con này auto turning  :Smile: 

gặp con yaskawa a1000 thì chơi luôn nhé, con này chạy closedloop được bằng encoder, moment  200%  :Smile:  cụ tha hồ mà làm sờ pín chạy kim loại tốc độ thấp moment cao

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## duonghoang

> sensorless ko biết bạn có dùng back emf detec ko ah?
> nếu có thì tín hiệu back emf phải khớp với tốc độ hiện tại, nếu ko khơp>>> là bị stall rồi ah
> 
> ac servo , nếu encoder INCR , mình làm closed loop chạy bằng encoder >> dùng được nhiều việc đấy , spindle motor chất lượng cao chẳng hạn
> tài liệu của freescale, PMSM với encoder INCR , xác định trạng thái UVW ban đầu mà ko cần UVW sensor
> http://cache.freescale.com/files/pro...n&fileExt=.pdf


--- Cách hồi tiếp Back EMF em chỉ biết qua chứ chưa thử bao giờ, hồi giờ em chỉ dùng Encoder để điều khiển vài cái liên quan đến vận tốc thôi chứ chưa làm đk vị trí. Cái PMSM này chắc khi nào có thời gian làm cho tốt phần driver cho nó rồi em thử đk với Encoder xem sao, chắc chỉ xài chơi ko biết ứng dụng đc ko  :Smile: .
--- Mà cái thằng Hall Sensor em thấy chỉ dùng trong đo tốc độ thôi chứ đo vị trí chính xác thì ko đc đúng ko bác?

----------


## nhatson

> --- Cách hồi tiếp Back EMF em chỉ biết qua chứ chưa thử bao giờ, hồi giờ em chỉ dùng Encoder để điều khiển vài cái liên quan đến vận tốc thôi chứ chưa làm đk vị trí. Cái PMSM này chắc khi nào có thời gian làm cho tốt phần driver cho nó rồi em thử đk với Encoder xem sao, chắc chỉ xài chơi ko biết ứng dụng đc ko .
> --- Mà cái thằng Hall Sensor em thấy chỉ dùng trong đo tốc độ thôi chứ đo vị trí chính xác thì ko đc đúng ko bác?


nhiệm vụ chính của hall sensor là báo vị trí của rotor, mình sẽ chọn đúng sector để điều khiển
đồng thời mình có thể dùng đo tốc độ ,ko dùng hall cho dkhien vị trí được vì nó ko có độ phân giải

b.r

----------

duonghoang

----------


## cuongmay

> nói bình dân 1 xíu vậy là các bác làm cho mấy con AC servo quay được mà không cần drive và encorder luôn hả ? cái mạch làm quay rẻ không ? nhiêu xèng ? em chỉ mong nó quay như con động cơ thông thường thôi thì em ra mấy bãi hốt hết mây con to to để dành có việc xài.


chạy được hết đó bác . đơn giản nhất là làm nó chạy như step 3 phase .có encoder thì chạy như brushless-sensored .ngại đấu nối  encoder thì có thể thiết kế mạch chạy như brushless-sensoless ,code phức tạp hơn chút và hiệu quả cũng giảm đi chút . tuy nhiên làm được tới đây rồi thì mạch đã có thể điều khiển động cơ không đồng bộ như inverter hoặc điều khiển vị trí như ac servo .

----------

nhatson

----------


## hadenki

Cách đây khoảng 1 năm đi triển lãm ở Q7 thấy có 3 anh USA ngồi ở gian hàng giới thiệu AC Servo Driver của mấy anh ấy chế mà có thể ứng dụng cho Motor của Fanuc, Yaskawa &  nhiều loại nữa mà giá rẻ hơn Driver chính hãng (cùng CS)
Thấy mấy anh USA cũng ý tưởng thương mại rất hay vì Servo Motor 2nd rất nhiều
Có ông anh giới thiệu có 1 loại biến tần của 1 hãng nổi tiếng (quên hãng) mà có thể dùng cho tất cả các loại motor từ Induction tới servo. Với Servo thì nó sẽ dùng tín hiệu phản hồi để đọc vị trí là tín hiệu EMF nên không cần tới Encoder. Cái này thì mình đang tìm tài liệu để xác thực

----------


## nhatson

viện trợ của cụ diy do da cho sự nghiệp dk động cơ




cốt đuôi quá đẹp dể mod magnetic encoder

----------


## Tuanlm

> viện trợ của cụ diy do da cho sự nghiệp dk động cơ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cốt đuôi quá đẹp dể mod magnetic encoder


Loại này có cốt đuôi 5mm, encoder abz,uvw mà, sao ko để nguyên vậy mà mần?

----------


## nhatson

> Loại này có cốt đuôi 5mm, encoder abz,uvw mà, sao ko để nguyên vậy mà mần?


hàng viện trợ, bể encoder rồi ah, em đổỉ magnetic 14bit/16bit ABS 

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> hàng viện trợ, bể encoder rồi ah, em đổỉ magnetic 14bit/16bit ABS 
> 
> b.r


oh. Ra vậy. Mình thì có cả đống encoder..Serial  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> oh. Ra vậy. Mình thì có cả đống encoder..Serial


hoho, cụ có protocol , em lam gì có phai dùng đồ thường, SPI với SSI cho nó lành ah
20usd, chi phí cũng thik hợp ah

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> hoho, cụ có protocol , em lam gì có phai dùng đồ thường, SPI với SSI cho nó lành ah
> 20usd, chi phí cũng thik hợp ah
> 
> b.r


Con đường phía trước cũng còn nhiều chông gai lắm. Mới nhận viện trợ của cụ Nam 4 bộ servo, đang vật vã với cái giao thức sigma iii nè.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mấy con Encoder ABS nó thường truyền theo những loại giao thức nào vậy mấy bác, và dữ liệu truyền đi theo kiểu gì? Mấy bác cho em vài ví dụ được ko, em cũng chưa biết vụ này, khi nào rảnh ham hố vài con xem ko biết thế nào  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

http://www.copleycontrols.com/motion...oder-guide.pdf

thông tin kết nối encoder, dạng dữ liệu decode thế nào thì em ko bít, mấy hãng japan đều có công nghệ riêng, ví dụ như panasonic đời mới encoder INCR nhưng cũng truyền serial 

còn tiêu chuẩn thì ssi, biss , endat .....

----------

duonghoang

----------


## solero

Kệ các bác chém cao siêu. Em test AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S-40A @ 1650rpm (33m/phút):

----------


## nhatson

giới thiệu 1 lượt lk dùng cho dkhien động cơ

https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...77161500,d.dGc

----------

solero

----------


## ít nói

> Kệ các bác chém cao siêu. Em test AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S-40A @ 1650rpm (33m/phút):


servo được cái chạy nhanh mà không quên đồ
nghe cái tiếng kêu có vẻ như module cơ khí ko tải được vận tốc đó
nghe y hệt như clip này

----------


## haianhelectric

> Kệ các bác chém cao siêu. Em test AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S-40A @ 1650rpm (33m/phút):


Cái này đã lắp thực tế trên máy plasma cnc của mình tốc độ trục Y thử chạy lên đến 45m/ phút không vấn đề gì, cho nó chạy 60m/phút , gớm nó kêu như cẩu trục.

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

cách đo thông số động cơ PMSM
http://cache.freescale.com/files/mic...ote/AN4680.pdf

b.r

----------

solero, Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

Nhà có chục con servo 100-750w, không biết làm sao cho nó QUAY! Vào thớt đọc một lèo hết 15 trang, cảm giác như gió lùa qua đồng trống, không đọng lại được gì! 
Các bác chém bụi mù trời mù đất, không biết đường mô mà lần  :Smile: . 
Buồn...vì khoảng cách...
Trách... ông chủ thớt...

----------


## nhatson

> Nhà có chục con servo 100-750w, không biết làm sao cho nó QUAY! Vào thớt đọc một lèo hết 15 trang, cảm giác như gió lùa qua đồng trống, không đọng lại được gì! 
> Các bác chém bụi mù trời mù đất, không biết đường mô mà lần . 
> Buồn...vì khoảng cách...
> Trách... ông chủ thớt...


báo cáo có mấy cách
analog


digital
foc với stm32, cái này rõ ràng nhất,  có thể config sensor, sensorless , encoder/hall/tacho
http://www.st.com/st-web-ui/static/a...eting_pres.pdf

http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...S1743/PF257936


cao cấp hơn thì dùng hàng texas intrusment
http://www.ti.com/lit/sl/slyb165f/slyb165f.pdf


mí cái này em đã post từ topic trước


bài giãng Field Oriented Control of Permanent Magnet Motors


b.r

----------

ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhà có chục con servo 100-750w, không biết làm sao cho nó QUAY! Vào thớt đọc một lèo hết 15 trang, cảm giác như gió lùa qua đồng trống, không đọng lại được gì! O
> Các bác chém bụi mù trời mù đất, không biết đường mô mà lần . 
> Buồn...vì khoảng cách...
> Trách... ông chủ thớt...


Rao bán rẻ là nó chạy nhanh lắm  :Smile:

----------

hungdn, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đơn giản lắm bác: cầm cái cốt của nó quay là nó quay chứ gì? ) Ko thì bác cứ bán rẻ cho em )
> 
> Ý mấy cha đó nói là bác đem driver motor 3 pha cắm vào là mấy con AC servo của bác quay.


Hahaha...
Cảm ơn bác nhắc nhở.
Đứa thâm hụt như em trước mớ kiêng thức thâm hậu kia quả là quá "trầm hùng mà bi tráng" (bác hiểu em nói gì không  :Smile: ?). Bữa nào em tóm bác ra cafe, bác khai cho tí sáng gọi là vỡ ...òa nhé. Bù lại, em chỉ chiêu "bán bớt để ...bảo vệ hạnh phúc gi đình" :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

còn lười làm, cụ ppgas mua con biến tần yaskawa v1000, con này chạy được PMSM sensorless

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Rao bán rẻ là nó chạy nhanh lắm


Thật ra bác nên chỉ cho nhưng đứa như em, và cả 2 cùng có lợi. Từ no-tech em sẽ lên low-tech, các bác sẽ được:
- nới rộng khoảng cách top-post với những người còn lại (vì các bác sẽ phải nói nhiều).  :Smile: 
- các bác sẽ gain được nhiều 'thank' hơn vì kiêng thức vỡ ..òa sẽ gần với số đông hơn.
- ...
Thôi, đuà tí cho các bác giải lao, đỡ mỏi tay để lấy sức ...chém tiếp, em đi trốn đây.
Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

> còn lười làm, cụ ppgas mua con biến tần yaskawa v1000, con này chạy được PMSM sensorless
> 
> b.r


Em sẽ vừa đi vừa lẩm nhẩm chữ 'yaskawa 1000' cho nó ...đỡ quên. Đấy đấy, lại thiếu chữ 'vê' (v1000).
Mua về rồi kéo các bác xuống hỏi tiếp nhỉ  :Smile: . Không biết mấy tạ thóc nữa đây. Đi mua ba cái đồ dính đầy ...chất xám này đúng là hao lúa quá hehe...

----------


## nhatson

uesd thì V hay A giá cũng như nhau, nên cụ có thấy con A thì chơi con A nhé
A chạy closed loop được, chạy chậm có thể ăn gian 200% torque trong vòng vài giay

giá cả trong này thì 1W ~ 1000VND



b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> uesd thì V hay A giá cũng như nhau, nên cụ có thấy con A thì chơi con A nhé
> A chạy closed loop được, chạy chậm có thể ăn gian 200% torque trong vòng vài giay
> 
> giá cả trong này thì 1W ~ 1000VND
> 
> 
> 
> b.r


Nể ông nhatson này vì khả năng sư phạm và đống tàn kinh cát của ông.
Cũng thì gúc gù nhưng khi em hỏi nó trả lời 'tao éo biết', bác hỏi thì nó đưa cho một rừng dữ liệu...! Sự khác nhau về đẳng cấp là đây  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Nể ông nhatson này vì khả năng sư phạm và đống tàn kinh cát của ông.
> Cũng thì gúc gù nhưng khi em hỏi nó trả lời 'tao éo biết', bác hỏi thì nó đưa cho một rừng dữ liệu...! Sự khác nhau về đẳng cấp là đây


em đi dép bitis trong bụn guc go mà  :Smile:

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

> Nhà có chục con servo 100-750w, không biết làm sao cho nó QUAY! Vào thớt đọc một lèo hết 15 trang, cảm giác như gió lùa qua đồng trống, không đọng lại được gì! 
> Các bác chém bụi mù trời mù đất, không biết đường mô mà lần . 
> Buồn...vì khoảng cách...
> Trách... ông chủ thớt...


Em có tội tình gì đâu mà bác trách? Em cũng như bác. Chỉ biết dùng còn chả biết tại sao nó lại chạy được vậy ha ha ha

----------


## ppgas

> Em có tội tình gì đâu mà bác trách? Em cũng như bác. Chỉ biết dùng còn chả biết tại sao nó lại chạy được vậy ha ha ha


bác là chủ thớt, nếu thấy mấy ổng bay cao quá thì thỉnh thoảng nắm quần mấy ổng kéo xuống về mặt đất chứ  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhà có chục con servo 100-750w, không biết làm sao cho nó QUAY! Vào thớt đọc một lèo hết 15 trang, cảm giác như gió lùa qua đồng trống, không đọng lại được gì! 
> Các bác chém bụi mù trời mù đất, không biết đường mô mà lần . 
> Buồn...vì khoảng cách...
> Trách... ông chủ thớt...


Nhiều vậy, nhượng 1 bộ 100w về nghiên cứu đi bác pp

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhiều vậy, nhượng 1 bộ 100w về nghiên cứu đi bác pp


Anh ThuHanoi cần loại nào? nếu chỉ cần động cơ thì em tặng anh một cái. Nếu muốn cả bộ thì anh phải mua, em để lại giá gốc  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Anh ThuHanoi cần loại nào? nếu chỉ cần động cơ thì em tặng anh một cái. Nếu muốn cả bộ thì anh phải mua, em để lại giá gốc


OK ngay, cả bộ chứ mình chịu (hi) chế driver không được. Con máy làm xong chạy test thỉnh thoảng mất bước ghét quá

----------


## Tuanlm

Mất bước của step thì có Thắng quân sư mà. Hii hii. Anh cần loaị nào? Em có 100, 200 và 400w

----------


## thuhanoi

hi, 100w để ngâm thôi bác à, Thắng nó lo cơm áo gạo tiền để nuôi con, cà phê còn không có thời gian để uống nữa (hi). Mình chủ yếu để "mần" cho nó thực tế thôi chứ servo mình đang quản khoảng 60 bộ từ 1K-2K nhưng không thích sờ vào vì nó đang chạy đáng yêu lắm, khoảng 1 nữa trong số đó là loại đặc chủng không thể sờ vào, mà loại này hay hư nhất ---> thay nguyên bộ (cỡ 3-4000EUR).

----------


## Gamo

> Hahaha...
> Cảm ơn bác nhắc nhở.
> Đứa thâm hụt như em trước mớ kiêng thức thâm hậu kia quả là quá "trầm hùng mà bi tráng" (bác hiểu em nói gì không ?). Bữa nào em tóm bác ra cafe, bác khai cho tí sáng gọi là vỡ ...òa nhé. Bù lại, em chỉ chiêu "bán bớt để ...bảo vệ hạnh phúc gi đình"


Hoho, được đấy bác... bữa nào phải thỉnh giáo bác vụ sales nữa chứ  :Wink: )

Mấy cái quỷ này thật ra bác tự test là thấy liền: con AC servo có 4 sợi, 1 sợi mát, 3 sợi 3 pha, bác chỉ cần chích điện 3 dây đó vòng vòng là nó nhúc nhích liền  :Wink: )

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em có tội tình gì đâu mà bác trách? Em cũng như bác. Chỉ biết dùng còn chả biết tại sao nó lại chạy được vậy ha ha ha


Trách ông chủ thớt để mấy ổng bay cao quá, thỉnh thoảng phải nắm (cái gì cũng được) kéo xuống gần mặt đất chút hehe.

Ví dụ em hỏi bác câu này nhé: 
Các thương hiệu servo phổ biến hiện nay.., 
Thương hiệu nào có thể dê kiếm driver tại VN? Vì nhiều khi thấy cả sọt AC/DC servo mà không biết nên mua con nào, thôi đành mỗi thứ 1 con về ngân dấm  :Smile: 
DC hay AC servo, nên chọn loài nào

----------


## hanasimitai

> hi, 100w để ngâm thôi bác à, Thắng nó lo cơm áo gạo tiền để nuôi con, cà phê còn không có thời gian để uống nữa (hi). Mình chủ yếu để "mần" cho nó thực tế thôi chứ servo mình đang quản khoảng 60 bộ từ 1K-2K nhưng không thích sờ vào vì nó đang chạy đáng yêu lắm, khoảng 1 nữa trong số đó là loại đặc chủng không thể sờ vào, mà loại này hay hư nhất ---> thay nguyên bộ (cỡ 3-4000EUR).


Bên bác có nhu cầu sửa servo driver không?

----------


## solero

> Trách ông chủ thớt để mấy ổng bay cao quá, thỉnh thoảng phải nắm (cái gì cũng được) kéo xuống gần mặt đất chút hehe.
> 
> Ví dụ em hỏi bác câu này nhé: 
> Các thương hiệu servo phổ biến hiện nay.., 
> Thương hiệu nào có thể dê kiếm driver tại VN? Vì nhiều khi thấy cả sọt AC/DC servo mà không biết nên mua con nào, thôi đành mỗi thứ 1 con về ngân dấm 
> DC hay AC servo, nên chọn loài nào


Đấy. Hỏi thế có phải hay hơn không nào.

Em thì căn cứ theo *giá* cũ và *độ thông dụng*. thấy các bác ấy xếp thứ tự từ trên xuống dưới như sau:

1: Yasawa, Mitsubishi
2. Panasonic
3. Delta, Omron,...............

Mời mấy bác hay bán servo vào cho ý kiến ạ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Trách ông chủ thớt để mấy ổng bay cao quá, thỉnh thoảng phải nắm (cái gì cũng được) kéo xuống gần mặt đất chút hehe.
> 
> Ví dụ em hỏi bác câu này nhé: 
> Các thương hiệu servo phổ biến hiện nay.., 
> Thương hiệu nào có thể dê kiếm driver tại VN? Vì nhiều khi thấy cả sọt AC/DC servo mà không biết nên mua con nào, thôi đành mỗi thứ 1 con về ngân dấm 
> DC hay AC servo, nên chọn loài nào


dùng ac đi ah, DC mất time bảo dưỡng, có 1000 con motor, tới lúc bảo dưỡng than cũng mệt ah
thông dụng ở sì gòn là yaskawa, mitsubishi, panasonic

motor/drive thường phải là 1 cặp, nên ý tưởng nhặt mỗi thứ 1 nơi thì cần nhặt 1 thứ trước, xem thứ đi cặp còn lại là loại nào để mà di lùng
b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> dùng ac đi ah, DC mất time bảo dưỡng, có 1000 con motor, tới lúc bảo dưỡng than cũng mệt ah
> thông dụng ở sì gòn là yaskawa, mitsubishi, panasonic
> 
> motor/drive thường phải là 1 cặp, nên ý tưởng nhặt mỗi thứ 1 nơi thì cần nhặt 1 thứ trước, xem thứ đi cặp còn lại là loại nào để mà di lùng
> b.r


Vậy cụ thể hơn, với cặp motor như hình, bác tư vấn giúp driver củ nó là gì, đặng biết hướng mà lùng. Cảm ơn.

----------


## nhatson

http://servostar.ru/_Uploads/Offers/...0%BE%D0%B3.pdf

theo trang số 8, cụ cần 1 con MR-J2-70
còn A, B, C là dì thì đè em mang dép bitis vào đã  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## Tuanlm

> vậy cụ thể hơn, với cặp motor như hình, bác tư vấn giúp driver củ nó là gì, đặng biết hướng mà lùng. Cảm ơn.


mr-j2s-70a. Nếu ko lùng được thì gả lại hai ẻm cho mình nhé. Hứa sẽ chăm sóc tử tế  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

cũng tài liệu, trên trang số 10
duôi A là bthuong
duôi B là dùng mạng
duôi C là có build in motion control

nếu chạy CNC step/dir cụ chọn đuôi A, nếu cho các ứng dụng như cắt chiều dài con C tiện hơn

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> http://servostar.ru/_Uploads/Offers/...0%BE%D0%B3.pdf
> 
> 
> theo trang số 8, cụ cần 1 con MR-J2-70
> còn A, B, C là dì thì đè em mang dép bitis vào đã 
> 
> 
> b.r


Hahaha...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Tui phục tui vì tìm đúng người để hỏi . 
Cảm ơn bác. 





> mr-j2s-70a. Nếu ko lùng được thì gả lại hai ẻm cho mình nhé. Hứa sẽ chăm sóc tử tế


Hehe... còn một mớ nữa bác Tuấn lờ mờ ơi, từ rất nhỏ 30w đến 800W, một số thương hiệu khác nhau, nhưng cứ bán bán buôn buôn wài sợ mình thành con buôn mất. Bác để em nghiên cứu thời gian xem sao. Tuy dốt về điện học, motor học, chụp hình học  :Smile:  nhưng lại khoái cái dốt của mình nên tìm cách cải thiện. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hahaha... 
> Tui phục tui vì tìm đúng người để hỏi . 
> Cảm ơn bác. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe... còn một mớ nữa bác Tuấn lờ mờ ơi, từ rất nhỏ 30w đến 800W, một số thương hiệu khác nhau, nhưng cứ bán bán buôn buôn wài sợ mình thành con buôn mất. Bác để em nghiên cứu thời gian xem sao. Tuy dốt về điện học, motor học, chụp hình học  nhưng lại khoái cái dốt của mình nên tìm cách cải thiện. Cảm ơn bác.


 Sợ làm con buôn thì có nhiều cách mà. Trong đó cho hoặc biếu là một cách hay đấy  :Smile: .

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Em đã tìm ra biến tần làm cho con AC servo chạy vi vu rồi , êm ru, mát rượi , nhưng em thắc mắc 1 biến tần điều khiển được 2, 3,.... nhiều con AC servo không ? chứ mỗi con mà cần 1 biến tần thì vẫn chưa có lợi thế hơn con AC không đồng bộ ( cái này chơi tụ ngậm vô tư )


Các bác trả lời nhanh giúp em 1 phát , có nhiều con ngoài bãi , không giải quyết nhanh nó bị đập nát bét lấy đồng lấy nhôm à.

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Em đã tìm ra biến tần làm cho con AC servo chạy vi vu rồi , êm ru, mát rượi , nhưng em thắc mắc 1 biến tần điều khiển được 2, 3,.... nhiều con AC servo không ? chứ mỗi con mà cần 1 biến tần thì vẫn chưa có lợi thế hơn con AC không đồng bộ ( cái này chơi tụ ngậm vô tư )
> 
> 
> Các bác trả lời nhanh giúp em 1 phát , có nhiều con ngoài bãi , không giải quyết nhanh nó bị đập nát bét lấy đồng lấy nhôm à.


em e là ko chạy cùng lúc nhiều tên được, hiệu năng cao sẽ đẩy giá thành lên  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Em đã tìm ra biến tần làm cho con AC servo chạy vi vu rồi , êm ru, mát rượi , nhưng em thắc mắc 1 biến tần điều khiển được 2, 3,.... nhiều con AC servo không ? chứ mỗi con mà cần 1 biến tần thì vẫn chưa có lợi thế hơn con AC không đồng bộ ( cái này chơi tụ ngậm vô tư )
> 
> 
> Các bác trả lời nhanh giúp em 1 phát , có nhiều con ngoài bãi , không giải quyết nhanh nó bị đập nát bét lấy đồng lấy nhôm à.


share đi bác, đc e qua bác Tuấn hốt 2 con vervo 1.2K về thử, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

share cái gì bác ? biến tần hả ??? nó là con toshiba VS11 hay sao đó , lên đến 500hz quá xá ngon.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> share cái gì bác ? biến tần hả ??? nó là con toshiba VS11 hay sao đó , lên đến 500hz quá xá ngon.


có bí quyết gì trong việc chỉnh thông số không bác, e nghe bảo con vervo đồng bộ nó cần feedback về.

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng có gì khác lạ , cứ điều khiển bình thường , đa số mấy em AC servo nó chạy 3000rpm , 200V , ở 200hz , vậy thôi . Còn những thuật toán, cách điều khiển gì đó em nó tự lo em không biết .... em mù đặc điện tử mà.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Nhân đây e hỏi ngu chút, chắc nhờ bác NS:
Dùng driver DC servo control AC servo có đc không?
Nếu đc thì có những hạn chế nào, cần lưu ý thế nào khi sử dụng ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Nhân đây e hỏi ngu chút, chắc nhờ bác NS:
> Dùng driver DC servo control AC servo có đc không?
> Nếu đc thì có những hạn chế nào, cần lưu ý thế nào khi sử dụng ạ?


brushless servo / brush servo cơ bản có khau position control như nhau, có 1 điều là động cơ brush thì cấp điện là nó chạy, còn brushless thì hơi phiền

brush servo ngõ ra có thể là analog thì cơ bản là chạy được với brushless pwm servo amlifier 
brush servo ngõ ra pwm thì mình đổi thành analog>> cũng dk được brushless servo amlifier

kiều gì thỉ brushless vẫn cần 1 bộ điều khiển cho nó quay cái đã

----------

anhxco

----------


## Tuanlm

> Em đã tìm ra biến tần làm cho con AC servo chạy vi vu rồi , êm ru, mát rượi , nhưng em thắc mắc 1 biến tần điều khiển được 2, 3,.... nhiều con AC servo không ? chứ mỗi con mà cần 1 biến tần thì vẫn chưa có lợi thế hơn con AC không đồng bộ ( cái này chơi tụ ngậm vô tư )
> 
> 
> Các bác trả lời nhanh giúp em 1 phát , có nhiều con ngoài bãi , không giải quyết nhanh nó bị đập nát bét lấy đồng lấy nhôm à.


Xúi dại ông Nam Mafia vậy mà cũng đc việc hén  :Big Grin: . Tui chạy đc 2 con 1,5kw một lúc đó. Biến tần của tui là 11.5kw.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy ngày mai test biến tần 2 HP với 2 con 400W hay với 2 con 1Hp thử xem có được không ? nếu đươc thì giải quyết được 1 số việc à.

----------


## Tuanlm

Giải quyết đc dzụ gì chia sẻ anh em biết đi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Vụ khan hàng chế pín  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông ạ , spindle em có hơn chục con , khan với hiếm làm gì , em muốn chế máy mài cho ngành giày dép nhà em thôi.

nhưng cũng đang có âm mưu DIY spindle sắt từ em AC servo với biến tần , nhưng bằng cách nào DIY cái đầu cắt Er25 mà không runout , đủ cứng vững chơi sắt đây , mà phải gọn đẹp rẻ nữa hehehehe. Món này là nghề của em mà.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> brushless servo / brush servo cơ bản có khau position control như nhau, có 1 điều là động cơ brush thì cấp điện là nó chạy, còn brushless thì hơi phiền
> 
> brush servo ngõ ra có thể là analog thì cơ bản là chạy được với brushless pwm servo amlifier 
> brush servo ngõ ra pwm thì mình đổi thành analog>> cũng dk được brushless servo amlifier
> 
> kiều gì thỉ brushless vẫn cần 1 bộ điều khiển cho nó quay cái đã


hi bác, e hỏi hơi lộn chút, ý em là dùng cái driver của BLDC chạy con BLAC ý ạ. cùng là 3 pha e thấy chỉ khác bên xung vuông bên xung sine thì phải, như con motor 2 pha nếu cấp xung vuông thay vì sine thì có thể không chạy đc hoặc chạy dc thì nóng mà kêu, nhanh hư, 3 pha thì e k rõ thế nào vì động cơ đồng bộ e thấy dùng lõi nam châm nên chắc khác chút.

----------


## nhatson

bldc khác blac chỗ là tke để chạy điện DC cấp thẳng, ko cần điều chế SIN ,mạch sẽ đơn giản và tkiem hơn

-BLDC chạy với điều chế sin cũng tốt

-sau này MCU mạnh và rẻ, bà con cho chạy FOC cho cả 2 loại BLDC và BLAC

----------

anhxco

----------


## Tuanlm

> mấy ông ạ , spindle em có hơn chục con , khan với hiếm làm gì , em muốn chế máy mài cho ngành giày dép nhà em thôi.
> 
> nhưng cũng đang có âm mưu DIY spindle sắt từ em AC servo với biến tần , nhưng bằng cách nào DIY cái đầu cắt Er25 mà không runout , đủ cứng vững chơi sắt đây , mà phải gọn đẹp rẻ nữa hehehehe. Món này là nghề của em mà.


Có cần máy cân bằng động ko Nam mafia?

----------


## anhxco

> bldc khác blac chỗ là tke để chạy điện DC cấp thẳng, ko cần điều chế SIN ,mạch sẽ đơn giản và tkiem hơn
> 
> -BLDC chạy với điều chế sin cũng tốt
> 
> -sau này MCU mạnh và rẻ, bà con cho chạy FOC cho cả 2 loại BLDC và BLAC


thế con BLAC chạy xung vuông ( từ driver BLDC) thì sao bác nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

eh cần máy cân bằng động lắm đó, chế spindle không có máy này là không xong, nhưng nó mắc quá. Ông có hà Tuấn maria ?

----------


## nhatson

> thế con BLAC chạy xung vuông ( từ driver BLDC) thì sao bác nhỉ?


nóng+rung  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào đã dùng servo yakawa nối với BOB kiểu gì cho em xin tý cho nó an toàn khỏi phải ngâm với cứu đến hết cứu luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

> nóng+rung


gắn thêm 3 cái tụ gốm vào là ok. tuy nhiên hơi nóng vì ko khử hết các sóng hài bậc cao

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Yaskawa đời nào bác? Sigma I/II/III?
- Đời I/II thì giống nhau và cứ nối vào BOB bình thường. Dùng + chung hay - chung đều được. Nhớ là điện áp BOB rất quan trọng, 5V/12V/24V phải tính hạn dòng cho đúng không thì đứt input như chơi. Em bị chết input rồi.. dù tính đúng công thức  :Wink: . Tốt nhất nên tính cho nó chạy dòng 6-8mA thôi bác.
- Đời III thì nó dùng line driver, do đó BOB thường mach3 không dùng được. Phải dùng 26C31 đệm thì mới được.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Yaskawa đời nào bác? Sigma I/II/III?
> - Đời I/II thì giống nhau và cứ nối vào BOB bình thường. Dùng + chung hay - chung đều được. Nhớ là điện áp BOB rất quan trọng, 5V/12V/24V phải tính hạn dòng cho đúng không thì đứt input như chơi. Em bị chết input rồi.. dù tính đúng công thức . Tốt nhất nên tính cho nó chạy dòng 6-8mA thôi bác.
> - Đời III thì nó dùng line driver, do đó BOB thường mach3 không dùng được. Phải dùng 26C31 đệm thì mới được.


Á servo em đời III rồi

----------


## CKD

@Nam CNC
Bác hay chế sờ pín.. thế có máu chế máy cân bằng không?... Vụ cân bằng này giờ có thể chơi được đây...

----------


## Nam CNC

chế đi , anh đang cần mà , chỉ sợ có nó trong tay thì cái gì cũng lôi ra cân hehehehe.

----------


## nhatson

servo news


tương lai gần, HV servo drive có thể ptrien trong vòng 3 ngày

http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/sprcae2/sprcae2.pdf

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> eh cần máy cân bằng động lắm đó, chế spindle không có máy này là không xong, nhưng nó mắc quá. Ông có hà Tuấn maria ?


Có một mớ lý thuyết với bộ đo lường thôi. Phần cơ khí làm ko nổi nên lười

----------


## Tuanlm

> Á servo em đời III rồi


Trong manual gợi ý dùng SN75174.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

Nguyên lý cân bằng động

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUwzFgrqIco

Cân bằng động rotor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHcimWmUVCA

Cái này là đồ mini

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBbhhNwX7fk

Cái này Mafia làm đc nè

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DPBDwBokNw

----------


## Nam CNC

nguyên lý ai chẳng biết , nhưng bằng cách nào biết nó mất cân bằng ở vị trí nào , độ mất cân bằng nặng bao nhiêu ? nhưng chuẩn hay không lấy tay sờ cảm nhận là được , vụ gì chứ cái món sờ sờ tui chuyên gia.

----------


## Tuanlm

> nguyên lý ai chẳng biết , nhưng bằng cách nào biết nó mất cân bằng ở vị trí nào , độ mất cân bằng nặng bao nhiêu ? nhưng chuẩn hay không lấy tay sờ cảm nhận là được , vụ gì chứ cái món sờ sờ tui chuyên gia.


Ah AH . Cái đó thì nhờ cậy Nhatson đi  :Big Grin: 

Phần cơ cụ làm, tui lo phần đo lường  :Big Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0EaLD6O4xs

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trong manual gợi ý dùng SN75174.


Đang tìm con ni mà chưa thấy  :Big Grin:  - lại tạm gác dự ớn

----------


## Tuanlm

> Đang tìm con ni mà chưa thấy  - lại tạm gác dự ớn


đây anh
http://thegioiic.com/products?utf8=%...search=SN75174

đây nữa
http://vijasemi-store.com/rs-232-485...r-4928566.html

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Đang AC Servo các thím các mợ ơi. Dynamic Balance lập topic mới nhé...

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trong manual gợi ý dùng SN75174.


Tiếp tục, ở ĐN có con 2631 rồi khỏi mua 75174 tuấn ơi. Đang ngắm nghía xài con MAX485 cho nó lạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

max485 giá cũng chát à bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Tiếp tục, ở ĐN có con 2631 rồi khỏi mua 75174 tuấn ơi. Đang ngắm nghía xài con MAX485 cho nó lạ


mí con SN65xxxx mới gấu ah
ESD protec  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Max 485 tương đương 75176. Mà SN75176 chỉ có 6k. Nhưng anh thay thế kiểu gì vậy?
2631 thì ko dùng đc nha anh.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Max 485 tương đương 75176. Mà SN75176 chỉ có 6k. Nhưng anh thay thế kiểu gì vậy?
> 2631 thì ko dùng đc nha anh.


26C31 sao không dung được tuấn, dung thử chưa. Max485 tương đương 175+174 =176

----------


## Tuanlm

Sorry. Em nhầm tí  :Big Grin: .

----------


## nhatson

26ls31 là con tranmister, rs485 haf dulexp tranreciver đau dùng lẫn lộn được ah

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

brsuhless speed control
patent cua advance motion control

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5995710.pdf

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

em mới check kho, có con adc 12bit ads774, cụ nào muốn nghiên cứu thì hú em

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ads774.pdf

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Đang cần ADC cho cái loadcell mới mua. Nhatson cho mình đăng ký nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

cụ pm em cái địa chỉ nhé 3pcs hay 5pcs ah?

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> cụ pm em cái địa chỉ nhé 3pcs hay 5pcs ah?
> 
> b.r


Mình inbox địa chỉ rồi nhé. Bạn gởi cho mình 3 pcs đi. Đề phòng bị bức tử  :Big Grin:  thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tiếp tục, ở ĐN có con 2631 rồi khỏi mua 75174 tuấn ơi. Đang ngắm nghía xài con MAX485 cho nó lạ


Max485 chạy tốt rồi, đang ngâm cứu tiếp cài hộp số điện tử.... cài sao mà nó chạy chậm "rù rù"

----------


## Tuanlm

Anh để tỉ lệ 1:1 đi thử xem. Mk1 chỉ cho ra 60khz thôi. Muốn chạy nhanh, anh phải tăng tỉ lệ lên 12:10.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã chạy đúng yêu cầu, Tuanlm có con servo driver nào hỏng trong đó có con 26C31SMD lấy ra mà dùng OK. Về tốc độ đáp ứng servo quá dư, chỉ sợ BOB tịt xung thôi. 
@bác wirtewin khi nào mài dao mài cho con dao phay mạch in nhé, mua một mớ về đem ra kiểm thì không có con nào đạt yêu cầu, đầu to 0,5mm không à.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Em đặt hàng một mớ rồi anh. Dùng cho mấy cái dự ớn driver. Mà ko biết kéo dài tới hồi nào. Ở đn tìm cộng tác viên cho dzụ này hơi khó.

----------


## anhxco

> Đã chạy đúng yêu cầu, Tuanlm có con servo driver nào hỏng trong đó có con 26C31SMD lấy ra mà dùng OK. Về tốc độ đáp ứng servo quá dư, chỉ sợ BOB tịt xung thôi. 
> @bác wirtewin khi nào mài dao mài cho con dao phay mạch in nhé, mua một mớ về đem ra kiểm thì không có con nào đạt yêu cầu, đầu to 0,5mm không à.


Cháu đặt mua 1 mớ dao 0.2/10 độ về phay mạch in, mà chưa thấy về, lâu quá. khi nào về biếu chú mấy cái phay chơi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cháu đặt mua 1 mớ dao 0.2/10 độ về phay mạch in, mà chưa thấy về, lâu quá. khi nào về biếu chú mấy cái phay chơi.


Ok, cám ơn trước nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

@bác Nhat son : chi chứ cái này nhờ bác Nhat son đi dép bitis mới được, em tìm không có ra: giúp em tìm datasheet cuả con Igbt *J2-Q02A* (Mitsubishi). Cám ơn bác nhé

----------


## nhatson

nay em đi chân đất rồi mà vẫn ko tìm ra tài liệu ah

b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

Em cũng đang kiếm con này. Driver ngủm củ tỏi mất tiêu.

có cái này tương tự về chân cẳng, anh tham khảo nhé

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

đổi qua dùng mấy con dời mới của fairchild đi anh

servo phần lan, dùng con 30A, tự tin sp có thể sử dụng 24/7 trong 10 năm
10A, 15A peak 1s

http://granitedevices.com/digital-servo-drive-argon

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> đổi qua dùng mấy con dời mới của fairchild đi anh
> 
> servo phần lan, dùng con 30A, tự tin sp có thể sử dụng 24/7 trong 10 năm
> 10A, 15A peak 1s
> 
> http://granitedevices.com/digital-servo-drive-argon
> 
> b.r


Mình thấy đa số các ac driver nói chung của các hãng thường dùng IPM của Mitsubishi hay Toshiba. Mà tài liệu của chúng thường ko thể tìm ra. HIC

----------


## nhatson

> Mình thấy đa số các ac driver nói chung của các hãng thường dùng IPM của Mitsubishi hay Toshiba. Mà tài liệu của chúng thường ko thể tìm ra. HIC


japan mà, hãng ko care khách hàng lẻ đâu ah, nó ko có khái niệm cty nhỏ và vừa. anh mở đồ japan ra , toàn asic, ko thì cũng mạch tích hợp dạng gói, 
nói chung spham japan ko tham khảo được  :Frown: 

hàng US, giá cạnh tranh thường ko build in bảo vệ như zenner, R gate, mình thêm vào mạch là được 

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/produc...power-modules/

thik japan thì em thấy fuji cũng sáng giá
https://www.fujielectric.com/product...vices/ipm.html

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em táấy thằng infenon dạo này cũng có số má lắm 
http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/produ...12ab69e70c0364

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

Lý do chọn đồ japan là vì nó rất dễ mua đồ cũ và độ ổn định quá tuyệt đã được kiểm chứng.



Hai con này mình mua trong board biến tần của ABB và Siemmens giá rẻ hơn mua cá

----------


## Tuanlm

Tài liệu hay về BLDC nè. Cung cấp hết từ a_Y cho anh em làm Z

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## ít nói

> Dùng hộp số + motor làm tải giả cũng ok đấy chứ anh Nhatson?



em thấy có dòng này nó vừa tiền tính lên đời coi sao. 
băn khoăn hỏi các cụ (nó chạy đc với mach3 ko) hix ai cũng có thời bắt đầu giờ mới đc sờ ac 
có xác 1 bộ xanh xanh 400w nhưng mà nhìn nó hủi hủi lại lủi thủi 1 mình nên ko thích


thấy bạn  có 3 con này 400w ASDA-B2 Series
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/em/m...2&cid=1&itid=6
đọc manual hoa mắt chả thấy phần step dir đâu để dí xung cho chạy như step @@
đành vác cái đầu heo lên đây thỉnh giáo các cụ 
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/em/m...N_20141003.pdf
vì hàng ko có trong tay do dự mua nên em lấy hình trên mạng

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## solero

ASDA B2:
Trang 75 (3-38) chân 
DIR - : 37
DIR + : 39

Step - : 41 
Step + : 43

Ngoài ra còn 1 số chân cũng phải nối như chân: 8, 9, 10, 33, 34 ...

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> ASDA B2:
> Trang 75 (3-38) chân 
> DIR - : 37
> DIR + : 39
> 
> Step - : 41 
> Step + : 43
> 
> Ngoài ra còn 1 số chân cũng phải nối như chân: 8, 9, 10, 33, 34 ...


Đã nhận và xúc 3 bộ về ngâm thanks cụ

----------


## emptyhb

Xanh đỏ tím vàng gì thì cuối tuần sau em xuống mược bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  xem nó có ngon không

----------


## solero

> Đã nhận và xúc 3 bộ về ngâm thanks cụ


Có nút thanks đấy cụ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Có nút thanks đấy cụ


này thanks vụ môi giới chưa

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác cứ thanks qua lại kiểu này ai mà chịu nổi  :Smile: . Em nói đúng 2 bác thanks e phát nào. Nút thanks ngay dưới bài viết của e đấy ạ.

----------

ít nói, quangcaohoanglong, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy bác cứ thanks qua lại kiểu này ai mà chịu nổi . Em nói đúng 2 bác thanks e phát nào. Nút thanks ngay dưới bài viết của e đấy ạ.


Vâng để em bấm cho bác  :Wink:  bác bấm trả em đi nhá  :Smile:  ( em chuồn thôi, min bem chít giờ  :Smile:  )

----------

ít nói, CKD

----------


## solero

E hèm. Tôi là chủ thớt. Tôi có quyền ... đấy nhá há há. 
Mấy ông xàm. Người ta cám ơn tôi, tôi chỉ hướng dẫn người ta sử dụng diễn đàn chứ câu kẹo gì ta. Haizzzzz

----------

ít nói, quangcaohoanglong

----------


## nhatson

board evalution dk động cơ

TI
http://www.ti.com/tool/drv8301-69m-kit
http://www.ti.com/tool/drv8312-69m-kit
http://www.ti.com/tool/tmdshvmtrinspin
http://www.ti.com/tool/tmdxhvmtrkit5x
http://www.ti.com/tool/TMDSHVMTRPFCKIT


st
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF223265
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF251764
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF260531
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF250705
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF251251
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF260361
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF259142
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF259578
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF259564

b.r

----------

atuancnc, Gamo, solero

----------


## Gamo

> Tài liệu hay về BLDC nè. Cung cấp hết từ a_Y cho anh em làm Z


Cảm ơn bác Tuấn & bác Nhật Sơn đẹp chai, hehe.

----------


## nhatson

http://www.irf.com/product-info/data.../irmcf143s.pdf
dieu khiển vị trí motor 3 phase đồng bộ với IC tích hợp đến từ hãng IRF

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Hôm nay đang cân chỉnh con máy Full Ac servo mới nghiệm ra một vài điều, muốn chia sẻ cho anh em đỡ vấp.
AC servo không phải là loại động cơ hoàn hảo cho CNC nếu các cụ lắp ráp và hiệu chỉnh một cách máy móc. Khi chơi servo cần chú ý mấy điểm sau nhé

- Autoturning không có nhiều ý nghĩa trong việc vận hành máy. Muốn ngon phải turning bằng tay theo Manual hướng dẫn nhé
- Cần hiệu chỉnh các thông số Inertial theo đặc thù từng máy.
- Chú ý kỹ về Drop Pulses ( Là số xung cho phép sai lệch khi motor hoạt động xong một lệnh) Cụ thể:
  + Đối mới các máy dùng gần hết công suất servo thì số drop càng nhỏ sẽ càng dễ gây báo lỗi, nhưng lớn quá thì máy sẽ không còn chính xác. Tuỳ vào yêu cầu về độ     chính xác mà hiệu chỉnh
  + Drop pulses quá nhỏ, nếu không chỉnh response time hiệu quả sẽ gây rung khi motor đứng.

- Các servo khi turning bằng tay thường có 4 thông số gain ( 2 cái Speed Gain và 2 cái Position Gain) phải điều chỉnh sao cho độ đáp ứng là chuẩn nhất ( sẽ trình post sau khi các cụ có yêu cầu  :Big Grin: )

P/s Mach 3 là loại điều khiển vòng hở, vì vậy nó không quan tâm servo có thực hiện kịp thời các chuỗi xung phát ra hay không. Vì vậy cần phải set thời gian đáp ứng Response time cho servo càng nhanh càng tốt. Nếu hiệu chỉnh tốt thì Servo 100w sẽ thực hiện công việc tốt hơn nhiều so với step 3Nm đấy  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, mig21, Nam CNC, nhatson, skydn, solero, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy khó ăn nên cặp servo 100W vẫn còn lưu kho, chuyển sang chơi Anaheim Automation  1.8Nm dạng Step lai servo chạy ngon mát trời đất, chẳng phải lo mất bước, vặn đi chỗ khác thả ra nó nhảy ngay về chổ cũ, đang bận nên chưa có video trình chiếu cùng mấy bác

----------


## jimmyli

@thuhanoi: loại này kiếm được ở đâu hay vậy anh  :Big Grin: , không biết so vs alpha thì thế nào nhỉ? lưu kho còn nhiều không anh nếu còn thì khi nào đủ đạn em lên hốt mấy con về chạy máy nhỏ cho khỏe hehe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## zenky1602

> Hôm nay đang cân chỉnh con máy Full Ac servo mới nghiệm ra một vài điều, muốn chia sẻ cho anh em đỡ vấp.
> AC servo không phải là loại động cơ hoàn hảo cho CNC nếu các cụ lắp ráp và hiệu chỉnh một cách máy móc. Khi chơi servo cần chú ý mấy điểm sau nhé
> 
> - Autoturning không có nhiều ý nghĩa trong việc vận hành máy. Muốn ngon phải turning bằng tay theo Manual hướng dẫn nhé
> - Cần hiệu chỉnh các thông số Inertial theo đặc thù từng máy.
> - Chú ý kỹ về Drop Pulses ( Là số xung cho phép sai lệch khi motor hoạt động xong một lệnh) Cụ thể:
>   + Đối mới các máy dùng gần hết công suất servo thì số drop càng nhỏ sẽ càng dễ gây báo lỗi, nhưng lớn quá thì máy sẽ không còn chính xác. Tuỳ vào yêu cầu về độ     chính xác mà hiệu chỉnh
>   + Drop pulses quá nhỏ, nếu không chỉnh response time hiệu quả sẽ gây rung khi motor đứng.
> 
> ...


Cho mình hỏi là nếu AC servo auto turning chưa chuẩn thì thế nào vậy bạn, mình thử với các cấu hình auto từ 1-12 của con Yaskawa thì thấy rằng 1 là serve yếu, 1 là quá mạnh sẽ gây rần, rung, còn về độ chính xác nếu trong tầm 1 vạch, chạy vài khoảng vài ngàn dòng lệnh thì vẫn thấy dừng lại đúng vạch zero.

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình hỏi là nếu AC servo auto turning chưa chuẩn thì thế nào vậy bạn, mình thử với các cấu hình auto từ 1-12 của con Yaskawa thì thấy rằng 1 là serve yếu, 1 là quá mạnh sẽ gây rần, rung, còn về độ chính xác nếu trong tầm 1 vạch, chạy vài khoảng vài ngàn dòng lệnh thì vẫn thấy dừng lại đúng vạch zero.


báo cáo vị trí lúc dừng ko sai, nhưng biên dạng khi chạy sẽ ko có độ chính xác cao, khi dùng với mach3+ac servo và auto turning ah

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Thật ra đã có nhiều bài phân tích ưu & nhược của Step/Servo.. cũng như các khó khăn khi dùng servo. Nhưng có lẽ các bạn vẫn chưa tin là tại sao Servo close-loop lại thua con Step?. Vấn đề là ở chổ với servo là.. cực kỳ khó sơi.
Có nhiều bác đã khẵng định chế độ AutoTuning hiệu quả. Đúng là nó hiệu quả với kết quả kiểm tra cảm quan bằng mắt thường. Vì khi đó các giá trị overshoot rất khó có thể đo đạt & đánh giá chính xác. Chỉ thấy nó chạy êm, không rung thì cho là đã turning thành công.
Thật ra.. sau khi AutoTuning thì các giá trị cũng gần gần đúng. Nhưng muốn máy chạy servo vừa êm vừa chính xác thì với anh em ta vẫn phải thực nghiệm là chính.

Để hổ trợ việc Tuning cho servo hiệu quả, các bác nên tìm cáp kết nối và kết nối với máy tính. Thông thường thì cáp này là dạng kết nối RS232, một số loại mới sau này có cả host USB (bên trong driver đã tích hợp sẵn USB-UART) nên cứ thế mà nối USB với máy tính là xong. Việc kết nối với máy tính và dùng phần mềm config của hãng sẽ cho ta thấy được các giá trị, các hệ số PID, fillter, cũng như sai số (overshoot). Từ đó sẽ có cách cân chỉnh hiệu quả và chính xác hơn.

Ngoài ra với các máy mà có tải thay đổi đột ngột hoặc với biên độ rộng thì servo đời cũ khó cỏ thể Tuning một cách chính xác ở các chế độ làm việc khác nhau.

Để servo chạy được ngon, tuning hiệu quả thì phải hiểu ý nghĩa các thông số (param) cũng như hiệu quả khi thay đổi các param trên servo. Thông thường thì có 2 giai đoạn.
- Tuning chế độ chạy speed.
- Tuning chế độ chạy position.

Với mấy chú chạy đơn.. thì còn có đường để tuning.. chứ mấy chứ chạy song mã.. thì tuning là cái gì rất rất xa vời. Đã từng tuning 2 con Mitshu vừa to vừa khỏe.. nhưng làm cho nó chạy đúng ý thì mất nữa ngày không xong. May là trên máy plasma nên tạm chấp nhận được dù chưa hài lòng  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Thật ra đã có nhiều bài phân tích ưu & nhược của Step/Servo.. cũng như các khó khăn khi dùng servo. Nhưng có lẽ các bạn vẫn chưa tin là tại sao Servo close-loop lại thua con Step?. Vấn đề là ở chổ với servo là.. cực kỳ khó sơi.
> Có nhiều bác đã khẵng định chế độ AutoTuning hiệu quả. Đúng là nó hiệu quả với kết quả kiểm tra cảm quan bằng mắt thường. Vì khi đó các giá trị overshoot rất khó có thể đo đạt & đánh giá chính xác. Chỉ thấy nó chạy êm, không rung thì cho là đã turning thành công.
> Thật ra.. sau khi AutoTuning thì các giá trị cũng gần gần đúng. Nhưng muốn máy chạy servo vừa êm vừa chính xác thì với anh em ta vẫn phải thực nghiệm là chính.
> 
> Để hổ trợ việc Tuning cho servo hiệu quả, các bác nên tìm cáp kết nối và kết nối với máy tính. Thông thường thì cáp này là dạng kết nối RS232, một số loại mới sau này có cả host USB (bên trong driver đã tích hợp sẵn USB-UART) nên cứ thế mà nối USB với máy tính là xong. Việc kết nối với máy tính và dùng phần mềm config của hãng sẽ cho ta thấy được các giá trị, các hệ số PID, fillter, cũng như sai số (overshoot). Từ đó sẽ có cách cân chỉnh hiệu quả và chính xác hơn.
> 
> Ngoài ra với các máy mà có tải thay đổi đột ngột hoặc với biên độ rộng thì servo đời cũ khó cỏ thể Tuning một cách chính xác ở các chế độ làm việc khác nhau.
> 
> Để servo chạy được ngon, tuning hiệu quả thì phải hiểu ý nghĩa các thông số (param) cũng như hiệu quả khi thay đổi các param trên servo. Thông thường thì có 2 giai đoạn.
> ...


báo cáo, vấn đề em thấy là do dùng motion controller open loop , nếu dùng motion control closedloop vấn đề sẽ cải thiện nhung mà kéo theo vấn đề là chi phí
việc khó khăn hơn nửa khi nâng cấp độ chính xác gia công là CƠ KHÍ

----------


## Gamo

Hix, nói vậy thì mình chạy song mã, tốt nhất là cứ 2 chú step có encoder cho nó khỏe?

----------


## Nam CNC

quá rắc rối đó là lí do em mới dừng lại ở anpha step , về cơ khí em không lo em chỉ lo đi kèm theo em nó quá khó nhai , thế là vứt xó 3 em servo 400W

----------


## Tuanlm

> Cho mình hỏi là nếu AC servo auto turning chưa chuẩn thì thế nào vậy bạn, mình thử với các cấu hình auto từ 1-12 của con Yaskawa thì thấy rằng 1 là serve yếu, 1 là quá mạnh sẽ gây rần, rung, còn về độ chính xác nếu trong tầm 1 vạch, chạy vài khoảng vài ngàn dòng lệnh thì vẫn thấy dừng lại đúng vạch zero.


    Đa số các động cơ servo thường turning sẵn ở các mức chuẩn cho thuận tiện trong việc sử dụng. Ví dụ Mitsu dòng MR-C là 5 mức, Yaskawa là 12 mức, không nên chỉ dựa vào đó mà cài đặt cho máy, mà phải dựa trên quá trình tính toán dựa trên các thông số của cơ hệ cụ thể.
    Nếu cơ hệ có quán tính lớn mà cài đặt thông số nhỏ thì động cơ sẽ "yếu" và ngược lại.
   Còn về việc sai lệch của servo thì có thể giải thích nôm na như sau:

 Giả sử drop pulse cài đặt là 200 ( nghĩa là cho phép sai lệch =< 200 xung encoder tại vị trí kết thúc lệnh). TÍnh trung bình servo sai lệch 1 xung/1 cặp lệnh ( CW và CCW) thì sau 1. 10^6 lệnh thì sai lệch sẽ là 1 triệu xung encoder. Giả sử encoder có 4000ppr, vitme bước 10 thì sai lệch tích lũy sẽ là (1.10^6/4000)/10) =  :Smile:  mm. hơi say nên ko biết gõ có sai ko. Hic

  Vì vậy phải chọn servo có công suất đủ lớn để giảm thiểu drop pulse, response time, overshot và undershot

Còn nữa, giả thiết khoảng death time của hai chuỗi xung liên tiếp trong Mach3 là 100us, nếu servo cài đặt response time >100us thì servo chưa đạt đến vị trí yêu cầu thì phải thực hiện lệnh kế tiếp gây nên sai số. Muốn khắc phục thì có 2 cách, hoặc là giảm tốc độ  hoặc giảm response time.

----------


## zenky1602

em đã tìm mua được sợi cáp( có mỗi sợi dây nó quất em 1 củ), nghiên cứu manual em cũng k ngán, nghe các bác phân tích máu quá, mai bật sigmawin+ ra chiến đấu với bộ thông số thử xem thế nào

----------


## nhatson

aplicationote servo drive với tms320f28035


harware+code
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...28&usp=sharing

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Lưu ý, cái này dùng resolver.

----------


## nhatson

> Lưu ý, cái này dùng resolver.


báo cáo Level 6 là chạy với resolver còn level 5 là chạy với encoder

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

phần công suất, IPM của fairchild em thấy là giá cạnh tranh nhất
vài hd của hãng vể IPM 
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/refere...gns/RD-344.pdf
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/collat...sign-Guide.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Một vài trở ngại lớn về kiến thức nên mình chắc phải hủy bỏ ý tưởng ac servo. Thêm nữa mcu Pic dễ bị nhiễu bởi các nguyên nhân ko kiểm soát. Các cao thủ làm ơn trợ giúp công lực.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Một vài trở ngại lớn về kiến thức nên mình chắc phải hủy bỏ ý tưởng ac servo. Thêm nữa mcu Pic dễ bị nhiễu bởi các nguyên nhân ko kiểm soát. Các cao thủ làm ơn trợ giúp công lực.


giảm noise , em nghĩ minh lên pcb 4 layer xem sao 
việc nữa là thay vì chạy điện lưới, minh chạy với biến áp cách ly , dùng công suất mosfet thay cho igbt 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bác Tuanlm làm được AC Servo driver rồi mà?

----------


## CKD

Haha!
Cao thủ về mảng này còn đầy... chỉ là đang ẩn mình chờ cơ hội bác ơi. Mà trong đó dân ngoại đạo cũng nhiều lắm à.
Lúc trước em hay chém là dân cơ khí đi làm điện tử, dân cơ khí đi làm lập trình bla bla.
Từ khi biết bác NS e hết dám ho rồi ạ. Bác NS học làm quảng cáo mà không chịu làm.. chuyển qua làm driver làm chi không biết nữa  :Big Grin: 
Em gnhi là cao thủ ẩn danh còn rất nhiều.

Dùa chút chơi heheh

----------


## nhatson

> Haha!
> Cao thủ về mảng này còn đầy... chỉ là đang ẩn mình chờ cơ hội bác ơi. Mà trong đó dân ngoại đạo cũng nhiều lắm à.
> Lúc trước em hay chém là dân cơ khí đi làm điện tử, dân cơ khí đi làm lập trình bla bla.
> Từ khi biết bác NS e hết dám ho rồi ạ. Bác NS học làm quảng cáo mà không chịu làm.. chuyển qua làm driver làm chi không biết nữa 
> Em gnhi là cao thủ ẩn danh còn rất nhiều.
> 
> Dùa chút chơi heheh


cao thủ nhiều, nhưng mờ em thấy thường làm việc cho 1 chỗ nào đó, có nhiều ràng buộc , đợi các cụ ấy nghỉ hưu rồi mới viết hồi ký được ah  :Smile: 

phần công suất mẫu của ST 2000W,
layout > cái này nghề cũ của cụ anhxco thì phải? trước em có thảo luận với cụ về ground loop, như trong bản vẽ, cụ thấy mass ko phủ hết mà nó rẽ nhánh từ cấu diode và tụ nguồn ko?

http://www.st.com/web/en/catalog/tools/PF260361
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái vụ chống/giảm nhiễu trong PCB này là một môn khoa học khó nhằn à. Không phải cứ phủ ground từ đầu tới đít là tốt à.
Trong PCB thì không biết nhưng trong công nghiệp thì chia ra 2 hướng giải quyết.
- Cô lập vùng nhiễu.. tức không cho nhiễu thoát ra ngoài ảnh hưởng thiết bị khác. Nhưng nếu không triệt tiêu được nhiễu từ thiết bị chống nhiễu (thường dạng lồng faraday và được tiếp đất) thì chính thiết bị chống nhiễu khi đó lại thành vật truyền dẫn, hoặc anten phát nhiễu. Khi đó thì tình hình càng tồi tệ hơn.
- Bảo vệ phần nhạy cảm. Cái này thì được ứng dụng nhiều hơn. Tập trung bảo vệ trước những thiết bị nhạy cảm với nhiễu. Cách này cũng dễ hơn vì cường độ nhiễu đến thiết bị đã suy giảm trong môi trường.
Nếu kết hợp được cả 2 là tuyệt vời nhất  :Big Grin: .

Để ý thấy trong PCB chạy tốc độ cao thì mọi yếu tố đều thấy ảnh hưởng lớn -> nghiêm trọng
- Điện dung giữa các đường mạch, layout đều ảnh hưởng.
- Độ dài đường mạch, kích thước, điện trở...
- Hình dạng khúc khủy, thẳng v.v...

Máy cái này thì em chém thôi.. không có kinh nghiệm gì hết  :Wink:

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái vụ chống/giảm nhiễu trong PCB này là một môn khoa học khó nhằn à. Không phải cứ phủ ground từ đầu tới đít là tốt à.
> Trong PCB thì không biết nhưng trong công nghiệp thì chia ra 2 hướng giải quyết.
> - Cô lập vùng nhiễu.. tức không cho nhiễu thoát ra ngoài ảnh hưởng thiết bị khác. Nhưng nếu không triệt tiêu được nhiễu từ thiết bị chống nhiễu (thường dạng lồng faraday và được tiếp đất) thì chính thiết bị chống nhiễu khi đó lại thành vật truyền dẫn, hoặc anten phát nhiễu. Khi đó thì tình hình càng tồi tệ hơn.
> - Bảo vệ phần nhạy cảm. Cái này thì được ứng dụng nhiều hơn. Tập trung bảo vệ trước những thiết bị nhạy cảm với nhiễu. Cách này cũng dễ hơn vì cường độ nhiễu đến thiết bị đã suy giảm trong môi trường.
> Nếu kết hợp được cả 2 là tuyệt vời nhất .
> 
> Để ý thấy trong PCB chạy tốc độ cao thì mọi yếu tố đều thấy ảnh hưởng lớn -> nghiêm trọng
> - Điện dung giữa các đường mạch, layout đều ảnh hưởng.
> - Độ dài đường mạch, kích thước, điện trở...
> ...


túm lại là muốn cải thiện cần có cái OSC tốt để kiểm tra noise ở đâu > huong giải quyết, làm hết cách theo lý thuyết dễ tẩu hoả + tăng chi phí ko cần thiết  :Smile: 

như trong tài liệu IPM của fairchild, tụ nguồn và snuber cần ngắn nhất, và anh hưởng của LR từ điện trở shunt/mạch đồng .

----------


## nhatson

1 điển hình các tài liệu hãng cũng cỏ giá trị tham khảo thôi
steval-ihm028V1 và steval-ihm028v2 , tài liệu bị sai 

V1
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/tools/...C1077/PF251251

V2
http://www.st.com/web/en/catalog/tools/PF260361

----------


## anhxco

Hi bác NS và bác CKD!

Em không chuyên PCB ạ, trước làm thời gian rồi chuyển qua system, chủ yếu và sche và signal , thêm mấy thứ vớ vẫn,( nhưng cũng chuyên và digital thui) và giờ thì giải nghệ cũng 1 thời gian rồi.
Cái e nói là chung thôi bác NS ạ, còn tùy vào trường hợp cụ thể như bác CKD nói, và e vẫn khẳng định là phủ mass là cách tối ưu để giảm nhiễu nhưng phải phủ đúng cách à. Xem qua PCB bác NS để ý nó không phải không phủ mà phủ ở nơi cần ( vùng signal) và lấy mass sau khi lọc để phủ bác ạ.
Về high speed mà bác CKD đề cập thì ngoài việc giảm noise còn yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng là phối hợp trở kháng và đồng bộ, lúc này yêu cầu phải tính toán chiều dài, bề rộng- khoảng cách trace cũng như khoảng cách các layer, vật liệu .v.v.
Về cơ bản layout để giảm noise thì ai làm layout nhiều, có nhiều kinh nghiệm thì sẽ làm tốt vì thực sự cái này không liên quan nhiều đến tính toán( từ việc layout plane, signal đến việc place part), chỉ cái phần high speed kia là bắt buộc thôi à. 
Và cuối cùng, lý thuyết thế nào cũng phải kiểm chứng, vì sản phẩm là sản phẩm thật chứ không nằm trên thiết kếnữâ lý thuyết thế nào cũng phải kiểm chứng, vì sản phẩm là sản phẩm thật chứ không nằm trên thiết kế nữa. Như bác NS nói(cái này luôn đúng  :Smile: ), các bác cần có dụng cụ để test, còn không thì cứ chạy bằng niềm tin và hy vọng  :Smile: 
PS: Nếu bác NS làm layout 4 lớp cũng nên tính đến chuyện này, không tính thì nó hơi phí cái khoản 4 lớp bác ạ.
Vài dòng chia sẽ. Nếu mà có giúp gì đc cho các bác nghiên cứu thì hú e, sẵn sàng giúp các bác hết sức ( chỉ sợ sức không đủ thui)  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hi bác NS và bác CKD!
> 
> Em không chuyên PCB ạ, trước làm thời gian rồi chuyển qua system, chủ yếu và sche và signal , thêm mấy thứ vớ vẫn,( nhưng cũng chuyên và digital thui) và giờ thì giải nghệ cũng 1 thời gian rồi.
> Cái e nói là chung thôi bác NS ạ, còn tùy vào trường hợp cụ thể như bác CKD nói, và e vẫn khẳng định là phủ mass là cách tối ưu để giảm nhiễu nhưng phải phủ đúng cách à. Xem qua PCB bác NS để ý nó không phải không phủ mà phủ ở nơi cần ( vùng signal) và lấy mass sau khi lọc để phủ bác ạ.
> Về high speed mà bác CKD đề cập thì ngoài việc giảm noise còn yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng là phối hợp trở kháng và đồng bộ, lúc này yêu cầu phải tính toán chiều dài, bề rộng- khoảng cách trace cũng như khoảng cách các layer, vật liệu .v.v.
> Về cơ bản layout để giảm noise thì ai làm layout nhiều, có nhiều kinh nghiệm thì sẽ làm tốt vì thực sự cái này không liên quan nhiều đến tính toán( từ việc layout plane, signal đến việc place part), chỉ cái phần high speed kia là bắt buộc thôi à. 
> Và cuối cùng, lý thuyết thế nào cũng phải kiểm chứng, vì sản phẩm là sản phẩm thật chứ không nằm trên thiết kếnữâ lý thuyết thế nào cũng phải kiểm chứng, vì sản phẩm là sản phẩm thật chứ không nằm trên thiết kế nữa. Như bác NS nói(cái này luôn đúng ), các bác cần có dụng cụ để test, còn không thì cứ chạy bằng niềm tin và hy vọng 
> PS: Nếu bác NS làm layout 4 lớp cũng nên tính đến chuyện này, không tính thì nó hơi phí cái khoản 4 lớp bác ạ.
> Vài dòng chia sẽ. Nếu mà có giúp gì đc cho các bác nghiên cứu thì hú e, sẵn sàng giúp các bác hết sức ( chỉ sợ sức không đủ thui) )


em ko đề cập tới mass signal,
vấn đề em muốn đề cập là tại sao ko phủ thẳng mass từ chân GND của diode mà tách ra 2 đường đến chân GND của tụ đấy ah  :Smile: 
quan điểm của em, nếu phủ thẳng nó sẽ dẫn tới mass của công suất và mass tụ ( mấy cái này dòng lớn ) nó trở về chân GND ko đồng đều > gound loop > cụ ko công nhận cái này 

trong tài liệu hd của fairchild có ghi, và cụ ko đồng tình về việc này, nên em dẫn chứng cho cụ xem, em cũng chắc chắn nếu phủ , ko tách ra 2 đường sẽ có GND noise tệ hơn là tách ra

----------


## anhxco

> em ko đề cập tới mass signal,
> vấn đề em muốn đề cập là tại sao ko phủ thẳng mass từ chân GND của diode mà tách ra 2 đường đến chân GND của tụ đấy ah 
> quan điểm của em, nếu phủ thẳng nó sẽ dẫn tới mass của công suất và mass tụ ( mấy cái này dòng lớn ) nó trở về chân GND ko đồng đều > gound loop


Hì, cái nì e nói rồi, cần phủ mass sạch, nguyên tắc với nguồn, cụ cần place tụ lọc càng gần nguồn vào càng tốt, việc layout ở trên e thây hơi xa, vì vậy nó lấy mass bắt đầu từ tụ ra. nếu cụ lấy luôn từ chân diod thì không đảm bảo đc nguồn đã sạch. còn việc ground loop nói thật trước giờ e không quan tâm, trước giờ e làm board ít nhất là 4 lớp ( mà rất ít), còn lại tầm 8 lớp trở lên, lúc này có lớp plane ở giữa, cụ cứ vô tư dùng stitching via, đảm bảo giảm nhiễu tối đa. Còn nói thật cụ analog thì e chịu, không phải chuyên môn của e, nhưng cơ bản nó đều theo 1 nguyên tắc cả.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hì, cái nì e nói rồi, cần phủ mass sạch, nguyên với nguồn, cụ cần place tụ lọc càng gần nguồn vào càng tốt, việc layout ở trên e thây hơi xa, vì vậy nó lấy mass bắt đầu từ tụ ra. nếu cụ lấy luôn từ chân diod thì không đảm bảo đc nguồn đã sạch.


thì đấy, muốn mass sạch cụ ko được làm ground loop  :Smile: 

thêm 1 mẫu để cụ bình luận đây

http://www.st.com/web/en/catalog/tools/PF250901

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> thì đấy, muốn mass sạch cụ ko được làm ground loop


hi`hi`, thôi chịu cụ, có lẽ cái cách hiểu của e khác của cụ về cái loop(cần xác định rõ nơi đi nơi đến phù hợp thui). e k rõ cái layout board này thế nào, e đoán nó chắc tầm 2 layer nên nó mới phải đi như vậy.

----------


## Tuanlm

Tất cả lý thuyết đều được áp dụng hết rồi các cụ ạ. Driver khi chạy độc lập thì rất ok (TC tự tui) nhưng khi đem lắp lên máy thì phát sinh đủ thứ. Nhất là khi cho chạy với các driver khác. Mình thấy trong các mạch công nghiệp họ làm rất đơn giản nhưng hầu như không hề bị nhiễu mặc dù dùng dây chuối.
 Trong prototye dùng encoder Tamagawa dòng OIH 2500ppr, dây dẫn 2m thì chạy không vấn đề gì. Tăng lên 3m thì bị lỗi, debug ra thì lỗi encoder. Giảm osc xuống còn 4mhz vẫn bị. Dùng watchdog vẫn không hiệu quả. Hỏi Microchip thì tụi nó quăng cho một mớ hỗ độn. Cuối cùng nó bảo có thể là chip đểu. Xin có ít sample thì nó im re. Đang định chuyển qua thứ khác, nhưng chưa biết loại nào hiệu quả hơn. Các cao thủ tư vấn dùm em  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

trở lại layout cũ, nếu phủ mass tại sao vòng tròn dưới ko ăn mass,
 nếu chỉ ăn mass 1 điểm tại sao ko ăn chỗ vòng trong dưới vì nó gần chân tụ hơn mà lại ăn mass trên, gần điện trở shunt của IGBT

----------


## nhatson

> Tất cả lý thuyết đều được áp dụng hết rồi các cụ ạ. Driver khi chạy độc lập thì rất ok (TC tự tui) nhưng khi đem lắp lên máy thì phát sinh đủ thứ. Nhất là khi cho chạy với các driver khác. Mình thấy trong các mạch công nghiệp họ làm rất đơn giản nhưng hầu như không hề bị nhiễu mặc dù dùng dây chuối.
>  Trong prototye dùng encoder Tamagawa dòng OIH 2500ppr, dây dẫn 2m thì chạy không vấn đề gì. Tăng lên 3m thì bị lỗi, debug ra thì lỗi encoder. Giảm osc xuống còn 4mhz vẫn bị. Dùng watchdog vẫn không hiệu quả. Hỏi Microchip thì tụi nó quăng cho một mớ hỗ độn. Cuối cùng nó bảo có thể là chip đểu. Xin có ít sample thì nó im re. Đang định chuyển qua thứ khác, nhưng chưa biết loại nào hiệu quả hơn. Các cao thủ tư vấn dùm em


báo cáo, phần input encoder cụ làm thế nào? em nghĩ nó bị anh hưởng bởi ESD, cụ cần có các lk chống ESD , cái này em đoán thoai  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo, phần input encoder cụ làm thế nào? em nghĩ nó bị anh hưởng bởi ESD, cụ cần có các lk chống ESD , cái này em đoán thoai


Mình dùng chuẩn giao tiếp rs422, tín hiệu không bị suy hao, vì chuẩn tín hiệu đối xứng nên không lo nhiễu phi tuyến ở chiều dài dây 3m. Phần công suất dùng nguyên board của biến tần shneider  :Smile: . Nguồn cung cấp chuyển qua loại đối xứng cách ly mass, bandpass 200khz. Có lẽ nhờ mua mấy con chip chính hãng xem sao.

----------


## nhatson

cá nhân em ko nghĩ do chip, dù sao cũng cần đo kiểm loại trừ dần . 

ngỏ vào encoder của 1 con servo yaskawa, 75175 có filter ngõ vào




em nghĩ anh xem xét việc bổ sung tvs diode ah, một khả năng là MCU của japan nó build in TVS diode cho IO
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/AND8230-D.PDF

clock , thử các loại xo, tcxo, vcxo xem sao ah

tụ filter , check xem có phải loại X7R/X5R hay ko, mấy chú  tụ loại Y5 dùng ko tốt 

ah, mà sao anh ko làm luôn từ đầu, tke phần công suất mosfet, dùng motor 100V đổ lại , khi đó sẽ kiểm soát mạch tốt hơn là tận dùng từ biến tần

b.r

----------


## Gamo

À, bác Nhật Sơn chỉ giáo giùm em các loại tụ lọc nhiễu với. Em hoàn toàn mù tịt về vụ này.

----------


## nhatson

trước em cứ dùng bừa tụ ceramic, sau này em xem aplicationote các hãng sản xuấtq tụ, nó có 2 loại phổ biến X và Y
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28518/safetydn.pdf
http://www.kemet.com/Lists/Filestore...aRFIandSMD.pdf
http://www.avx.com/docs/catalogs/safecc.pdf

với tụ SMD trên mạch, x7r là ưu tiên, vì sai số/ nhiệt độ tốt hơn loại y5

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> trở lại layout cũ, nếu phủ mass tại sao vòng tròn dưới ko ăn mass,
>  nếu chỉ ăn mass 1 điểm tại sao ko ăn chỗ vòng trong dưới vì nó gần chân tụ hơn mà lại ăn mass trên, gần điện trở shunt của IGBT


 :Smile: 
hi` hi` cụ NS toàn hỏi khó không à, e xin phép cụ không thảo luận vấn đề này nữa vì 1 số lý do sau nhé:
- Em nghĩ cụ có câu trả lời rùi, trình e thì có hạn, có trả lời cũng là những cái em đã nói ở trên ( không rõ cụ có hiểu ý những gì e post không nữa) nên có trả lời nữa nó cũng đi lòng vòng không hay.
- Đây là ref design, e không nói nó không tốt nhưng e cũng k nghĩ nó hoàn hảo, lý thuyết là 1 và mỗi người sẽ ứng dụng nó theo cách riêng của mình, nếu là e thì chắc e sẽ place parts và route theo kiểu khác, điều cốt yếu là ai cũng muốn nó là tốt nhất, ở đây k phải design của e nên nếu lấy nó ra để e trả lời thì khập khiễng và không chính xác, có lẽ nên hỏi tác giả là hay nhất  :Smile:  ( Mà thật ra nếu là của mình thì chắc mình cũng k trả lời đc hết đâu à, ví như hỏi: sao mày layout kiểu này mà không phải kiểu này, trả lời: tau thích thế  :Smile: ) 

Em xin kết thúc phần này bằng câu hỏi vậy ( bác NS hỏi nhiều quá e đau đầu, hỏi lại phát chơi)

(lấy sche của nó luôn cho khỏe)
Nếu bác place part và route theo như hình mủi tên luôn thì bác sẽ chọn điểm nào để lấy nguồn ra?  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> hi` hi` cụ NS toàn hỏi khó không à, e xin phép cụ không thảo luận vấn đề này nữa vì 1 số lý do sau nhé:
> - Em nghĩ cụ có câu trả lời rùi, trình e thì có hạn, có trả lời cũng là những cái em đã nói ở trên ( không rõ cụ có hiểu ý những gì e post không nữa) nên có trả lời nữa nó cũng đi lòng vòng không hay.
> - Đây là ref design, e không nói nó không tốt nhưng e cũng k nghĩ nó hoàn hảo, lý thuyết là 1 và mỗi người sẽ ứng dụng nó theo cách riêng của mình, nếu là e thì chắc e sẽ place parts và route theo kiểu khác, điều cốt yếu là ai cũng muốn nó là tốt nhất, ở đây k phải design của e nên nếu lấy nó ra để e trả lời thì khập khiễng và không chính xác, có lẽ nên hỏi tác giả là hay nhất  ( Mà thật ra nếu là của mình thì chắc mình cũng k trả lời đc hết đâu à, ví như hỏi: sao mày layout kiểu này mà không phải kiểu này, trả lời: tau thích thế ) 
> 
> Em xin kết thúc phần này bằng câu hỏi vậy ( bác NS hỏi nhiều quá e đau đầu, hỏi lại phát chơi)
> 
> (lấy sche của nó luôn cho khỏe)
> Nếu bác place part và route theo như hình mủi tên luôn thì bác sẽ chọn điểm nào để lấy nguồn ra?


em sẽ chọn điểm out của điện trở shunt
giống cái này


cho nên, nếu em layout cái này, em sẽ cho mass phủ ăn ở vòng tròn trên, gần shunt resistor chứ ko cho ăn ở chân tụ



em nói lựa chọn của em rồi, cụ hỏi em ắt hẳn cụ có lựa chọn của cụ?

b.r

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 lựa chọn phần cs cho motor control, giá cũng ko tới nỗi nào

http://www.semicon.sanken-ele.co.jp/...h_HVBLDCMotor/

----------


## anhxco

> em sẽ chọn điểm out của điện trở shunt
> giống cái này
> 
> 
> cho nên, nếu em layout cái này, em sẽ cho mass phủ ăn ở vòng tròn trên, gần shunt resistor chứ ko cho ăn ở chân tụ
> 
> 
> 
> em nói lựa chọn của em rồi, cụ hỏi em ắt hẳn cụ có lựa chọn của cụ?
> ...


Ý cụ NS là con nào ạ?

----------


## anhxco

> Tất cả lý thuyết đều được áp dụng hết rồi các cụ ạ. Driver khi chạy độc lập thì rất ok (TC tự tui) nhưng khi đem lắp lên máy thì phát sinh đủ thứ. Nhất là khi cho chạy với các driver khác. Mình thấy trong các mạch công nghiệp họ làm rất đơn giản nhưng hầu như không hề bị nhiễu mặc dù dùng dây chuối.
>  Trong prototye dùng encoder Tamagawa dòng OIH 2500ppr, dây dẫn 2m thì chạy không vấn đề gì. Tăng lên 3m thì bị lỗi, debug ra thì lỗi encoder. Giảm osc xuống còn 4mhz vẫn bị. Dùng watchdog vẫn không hiệu quả. Hỏi Microchip thì tụi nó quăng cho một mớ hỗ độn. Cuối cùng nó bảo có thể là chip đểu. Xin có ít sample thì nó im re. Đang định chuyển qua thứ khác, nhưng chưa biết loại nào hiệu quả hơn. Các cao thủ tư vấn dùm em


Cụ dùng cypress không, e đảm bảo không đểu vì chí ít nó là hàng sample và không phải thằng china sản xuất!! :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Ý cụ NS là con nào ạ?


em lấy điện trở shunt để làm điểm mass trung tâm
đó là tại sao em lại hỏi cụ, trong hình màu tím có 2 hình tròn xanh lá cây, cụ trả lời tại thik , em rất ko đồng tình về việc này




cụ đề cập lý thuyết giờ em có trường hợp cụ thể cụ đưa ra > lựa chọn của cụ thì thế nao?

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> em lấy điện trở shunt để làm điểm mass trung tâm
> đó là tại sao em lại hỏi cụ, trong hình màu tím có 2 hình tròn xanh lá cây, cụ trả lời tại thik , em rất ko đồng tình về việc này
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cụ đề cập lý thuyết giờ em có trường hợp cụ thể cụ đưa ra > lựa chọn của cụ thì thế nao?
> 
> b.r


hi`, cụ hiểu nhầm rồi, cái đó là e nói vui chơi à, không có áp dụng gì ở đây hết á, e đã nói e k trả lời rồi mà. Với lại e hỏi cụ mạch e đưa mà. 
Tiên thể cụ cho e hỏi luôn nếu nằm ngoài câu hỏi của e vì sao cụ chọn tại vị trí trở sunt đấy vậy?

----------


## Tuanlm

> cá nhân em ko nghĩ do chip, dù sao cũng cần đo kiểm loại trừ dần . 
> 
> ngỏ vào encoder của 1 con servo yaskawa, 75175 có filter ngõ vào
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em nghĩ anh xem xét việc bổ sung tvs diode ah, một khả năng là MCU của japan nó build in TVS diode cho IO
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/AND8230-D.PDF
> ...


Thanks nhiều nhiều ! Do thời gian, tài nguyên và nguồn lực hạn chế nên mình tận dụng những thứ đã có sẵn  :Smile: . Do làm prototype nên chưa để ý tới việc tke full schematic.

Trước kia dùng encoder của mitsu nhưng bị vướng ở chỗ, tốc độ truyền của encoder rất cao lên đến 20mhz nên không thể đáp ứng đc. Mình lại ko biết dùng FPGA nên đành chịu.

----------


## nhatson

> hi`, cụ hiểu nhầm rồi, cái đó là e nói vui chơi à, không có áp dụng gì ở đây hết á, e đã nói e k trả lời rồi mà. Với lại e hỏi cụ mạch e đưa mà. 
> Tiên thể cụ cho e hỏi luôn nếu nằm ngoài câu hỏi của e vì sao cụ chọn tại vị trí trở sunt đấy vậy?


báo cáo lí do là thế này, ko thể tiếp mass cả 2 đầu vì sẽ tạo ra ground loop >cái này cụ ko đồng ý với em nhưng mờ cái này nhà sản xuất  bảo là ko được >> mà thực tế nó làm noise


trường hợp thứ 2, nó làm thay đổi giá trị shunt vì điện trở kí sinh, 1 việc nữa nó sẽ làm swithching noise bị lệch time so với noise gốc> việc đo dòng trở nên khó khăn hơn + thiếu chính xác hơn

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Thanks nhiều nhiều ! Do thời gian, tài nguyên và nguồn lực hạn chế nên mình tận dụng những thứ đã có sẵn . Do làm prototype nên chưa để ý tới việc tke full schematic.
> 
> Trước kia dùng encoder của mitsu nhưng bị vướng ở chỗ, tốc độ truyền của encoder rất cao lên đến 20mhz nên không thể đáp ứng đc. Mình lại ko biết dùng FPGA nên đành chịu.


báo cáo, sao ko dùng 2 MCU ah, 1 thắng phụ trách đọc encoder, drive servo của japan em thấy toàn dùng 2 con, 1 asic 1 MCU
ah mà 20mhz con reciver + cable cũng phải gấu  :Frown:

----------


## Tuanlm

> báo cáo, sao ko dùng 2 MCU ah, 1 thắng phụ trách đọc encoder, drive servo của japan em thấy toàn dùng 2 con, 1 asic 1 MCU
> ah mà 20mhz con reciver + cable cũng phải gấu


MÌnh cũng tính phương án đó nhưng lười quá nên chuyển luôn encoder cho lẹ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> báo cáo lí do là thế này, ko thể tiếp mass cả 2 đầu vì sẽ tạo ra ground loop >cái này cụ ko đồng ý với em nhưng mờ cái này nhà sản xuất  bảo là ko được >> mà thực tế nó làm noise
> 
> 
> trường hợp thứ 2, nó làm thay đổi giá trị shunt vì điện trở kí sinh, 1 việc nữa nó sẽ làm swithching noise bị lệch time so với noise gốc> việc đo dòng trở nên khó khăn hơn + thiếu chính xác hơn


Đấy, cụ không đọc kỹ những post trước của e nhé, ở trường hợp này e hoàn toàn đồng ý là k nên loop mà, và thực sự e có nói ý là tại sao phải lấy ở trên như của cụ, thật ra lúc đó e chưa nhìn sche, và cũng chưa biết  cài phần sensor này, chỉ đơn giản cụ trả lời câu hỏi của e ở trên là biết rõ ý em. 
Còn rõ ràng đi sâu vào sche thêm phần sensor này thì e hoàn toàn đồng ý với cụ luôn.
PS: cơ bản e k hiểu, hồi giờ e toàn nói để giải thích tại sau nó route như trên( nhắc lại hoàn toàn thấy layout vậy là phù hợp) mà sao cụ lại hiểu ý khác, hic tội nghiệp e quá.

Bực quá, đề nghị cụ trả lời câu hỏi của e:

Đánh dấu lên hình luôn cho e rõ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Đấy, cụ không đọc kỹ những post trước của e nhé, ở trường hợp này e hoàn toàn đồng ý là k nên loop mà, và thực sự e có nói ý là tại sao phải lấy ở trên như của cụ, thật ra lúc đó e chưa nhìn sche, và cũng chưa biết  cài phần sensor này, chỉ đơn giản cụ trả lời câu hỏi của e ở trên là biết rõ ý em. 
> Còn rõ ràng đi sâu vào sche thêm phần sensor này thì e hoàn toàn đồng ý với cụ luôn.
> PS: cơ bản e k hiểu, hồi giờ e toàn nói để giải thích tại sau nó route như trên( nhắc lại hoàn toàn thấy layout vậy là phù hợp) mà sao cụ lại hiểu ý khác, hic tội nghiệp e quá.


ui trời, em đã post case cụ thể, cụ ko chém mà đưa lỷ thuyết là em ứ chịu chứ sao
em đang vẽ dủng IPM fairchild , chưa biết vẽ sao, nên đi kiếm sự kiện để buôn chuyện  :Smile: 

cụ đưa hình vậy em ứ chịu, vì em phải xem load của mạch nó nằm đâu  :Smile:  
còn ko cho biết tải thì em có 2 option
1. là làm y như hình vẽ GND, nối sang mạch khác tại điểm mũi lên của cụ
2. em tạo 1 ground point, 1 đường ra diode -, vài đường ra mấy chân tụ -, vài đường để cấp ra mạch khác hoạc chơi ngay 1 đường sang mạch khác tại điểm trung tâm của ground point

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> ui trời, em đã post case cụ thể, cụ ko chém mà đưa lỷ thuyết là em ứ chịu chứ sao
> em đang vẽ dủng IPM fairchild , chưa biết vẽ sao, nên đi kiếm sự kiện để buôn chuyện


Mệt cụ ghê, e đã bảo analog không phải chuyên môn e rồi, thêm trình có hạn nữa thì mần sao mà chém. Cụ thể ở đây cơ bản là do cái thằng Sunt của cụ thôi, chứ cụ xem trong  board có cả đóng loop  :Smile: . Đã đi sâu vào rồi, e lại thấy thằng này chưa ngon à, nếu là e là e tách 2 thằng GND ra riêng luôn ( giờ mới chém chút).
mà cụ trả lời câu hỏi của e đi nha!

----------


## anhxco

> ui trời, em đã post case cụ thể, cụ ko chém mà đưa lỷ thuyết là em ứ chịu chứ sao
> em đang vẽ dủng IPM fairchild , chưa biết vẽ sao, nên đi kiếm sự kiện để buôn chuyện 
> 
> cụ đưa hình vậy em ứ chịu, vì em phải xem load của mạch nó nằm đâu  
> còn ko cho biết tải thì em có 2 option
> 1. là làm y như hình vẽ GND, nối sang mạch khác tại điểm mũi lên của cụ
> 2. em tạo 1 ground point, 1 đường ra diode -, vài đường ra mấy chân tụ -, vài đường để cấp ra mạch khác hoạc chơi ngay 1 đường sang mạch khác tại điểm trung tâm của ground point


He he, vậy là rõ nhé. ở trên em nói chạy theo mủi tên thôi ( theo dasy chain như layout ref thôi cụ ạ). Câu trả lời của cụ là câu trả lời của e.
Xong nhé. Rảnh rảnh e có cái ngoài lề muốn thỉnh cụ chút.

----------


## nhatson

> He he, vậy là rõ nhé. ở trên em nói chạy theo mủi tên thôi ( theo dasy chain như layout ref thôi cụ ạ). Câu trả lời của cụ là câu trả lời của e.
> Xong nhé. Rảnh rảnh e có cái ngoài lề muốn thỉnh cụ chút.


thig thì em ko dám, 
cần người bàn ra bàn dô thì em sãn sàng  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> He he, vậy là rõ nhé. ở trên em nói chạy theo mủi tên thôi ( theo dasy chain như layout ref thôi cụ ạ). Câu trả lời của cụ là câu trả lời của e.
> Xong nhé. Rảnh rảnh e có cái ngoài lề muốn thỉnh cụ chút.


chốt vụ mass point, 
nhưng mờ ko phải chân tụ nhé, wan điểm em là điểm dòng ra lớn nhất

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> chốt vụ mass point, 
> nhưng mờ ko phải chân tụ nhé, wan điểm em là điểm dòng ra lớn nhất
> 
> b.r


Em nói chân tụ là có ý của e, có thể nó không hợp nghĩa lắm nhưng rồi cụ sẽ thấy nó có lý, mấy con tụ này lợi hại lắm à, cơ bản nó phải đặt đúng chổ, nhất là mấy con smd có thể nằm đc ở những chỗ mà thằng TH k bao giờ nằm đc  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ chém kiểu này thì em đu theo không kịp.. vì thiếu kiến thức lẫn kinh nghiệm thực tiễn. Để em mở thêm vài khái niệm cho các cụ rộng đường chém nhé. Mấy cái khái niệm này chỉ nhớ mang máng, áng chừng.. vì rất lâu rồi không quan tâm tới nữa.
Trong những mạch analog/digital thông thường, tốc độ chậm thì mạch không quá quan trọng & rất khó phát hiện các vấn đề liên quan đến việc thiết kế mạch đúng/sai kỹ thuật.
Nhưng với những mạch làm việc trong môi trường phức tạp, tải lớn, tần số cao, mật độ linh kiện lớn thì một đường mạch nếu gọi là phân tích kỹ sẽ được phân tích thành 03 thành phần là R, L, C. Khi đó:
- Với mạch tần số thấp, dòng lớn -> kích thước mạch ảnh hưởng yếu tố R là chính.
- Với mạch tần số cao, dòng lớn thì cả R, L, C đều quan trọng. Trong đó thành phần R & L ảnh hưởng đến cường độ, L & C ảnh hưởng đến cộng hưởng ký sinh, L & C gây lệch pha giữa dòng & áp.. cản trở việc đo lường chính xác. L & C là yếu tố gây nhiễu mạnh nhất có các đường mạch gần nó hoặc những linh kiện nhạy cảm.
- Với 2 đường mạch song song hoặc cắt nhau vuông góc đều có mức độ ảnh hưởng nhất định. 2 đường mạch cắt nhau vuông góc cho mức ảnh hưởng nhỏ nhất. Điều này được lý giải bởi 2 điều đã nói ở trên.. Yếu tố liên quan chính là L & C. Yếu tố R cũng có ảnh hưởng nhưng rất nhỏ nên thường bị bỏ qua.

Mấy cái khái niệm tò te này không nhớ đã lụm được từ đâu, hôm nay cáp quang bị đứt nên bác google chạy như rùa.. tìm thêm dẫn chứng mà không thấy. Chỉ nhớ là mấy cái này biết được hồi chơi vô tuyến. Tần số cao + công suất ---> phát sinh rất nhiều vấn đề.
- Vấn đề dễ thấy nhất là nhiễu trực tiếp đến những thiết bị khác để gần. Nhiễu ngược lên lưới điện.
- Vấn đề khó giải quyết là nhiễu ký sinh, sóng hài (là sóng sinh ra từ cộng hưởng với tần số chính, với bước sóng gấp n lần).
- Việc bố trí linh kiện ở các tầng cũng quan trọng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em nói chân tụ là có ý của e, có thể nó không hợp nghĩa lắm nhưng rồi cụ sẽ thấy nó có lý, mấy con tụ này lợi hại lắm à, cơ bản nó phải đặt đúng chổ, nhất là mấy con smd có thể nằm đc ở những chỗ mà thằng TH k bao giờ nằm đc


tụ smd là chuyện khác roài ah, em chỉ bàn tới vấn đề cụ thể là mạch power trên thoai , mà túm lại làm cái mạch thật rồi cải tiến típ ah
nay tụt hứng vẽ mạch roài kiếm việc để 8 thoai

biến tần china, nhìn cũng muốn lười, tận dụng phần cs của nó ghê  :Frown: 
mỗi con dioed chỉnh lưu là ko hài lòng thôi

----------


## anhxco

> tụ smd là chuyện khác roài ah, em chỉ bàn tới vấn đề cụ thể là mạch power trên thoai , mà túm lại làm cái mạch thật rồi cải tiến típ ah
> nay tụt hứng vẽ mạch roài kiếm việc để 8 thoai
> 
> biến tần china, nhìn cũng muốn lười, tận dụng phần cs của nó ghê 
> mỗi con dioed chỉnh lưu là ko hài lòng thôi


Cụ nói đúng, mần rồi tính, tám với cụ cũng nỗ não  :Big Grin: , đợt sau chắc e né  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc, nghe các cao thủ đấu kiếm, ruồi muỗi bọn em chết hết  :Smile: )

By the way, 2 cụ chém nhau xong rồi thì có thể giảng cho bọn em nghe 1 bài về ground loop & thiết kế mạch cho hợp lý được ko ạ?

(Từ trước tới giờ chưa bao vờ em chơi tín hiệu tần số quá 1Mhz mà cũng chẳng bao vờ chú ý đến ground loop hết nên giờ thấy mình gà quá)

----------


## anhxco

> Ẹc, nghe các cao thủ đấu kiếm, ruồi muỗi bọn em chết hết )
> 
> By the way, 2 cụ chém nhau xong rồi thì có thể giảng cho bọn em nghe 1 bài về ground loop & thiết kế mạch cho hợp lý được ko ạ?
> 
> (Từ trước tới giờ chưa bao vờ em chơi tín hiệu tần số quá 1Mhz mà cũng chẳng bao vờ chú ý đến ground loop hết nên giờ thấy mình gà quá)


Ground loop chắc phải nhờ bác NS rồi vì chém 1 hồi e thấy về cơ bản cách hiểu(hay định nghĩa gì đó) của e và bác NS về GL nó cũng có sự khác biệt, có thể bác NS hay làm về analog, còn e thì digital.
Về high speed bác xem qua cái nì thử, e thấy nói khá tổng quan và dễ hiểu (cũng có nói 1 ít về ground loop) :Smile: .
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/scaa082/scaa082.pdf

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu bác nhiều nhiều :x :x :x

----------


## Tuanlm

Thanks các cụ nhiều nhiều. 
     Đối với việc tke và schema thì cần phải có một đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp, điều mà anh em mình không thể mơ tới. Một người là từ a->Z thì không thể làm đc nhiều. MÌnh không có nhiều kiến thức và trải nghiệm nên đành dựa vào những thành phần có sẵn tháo ra từ các sản phẩm thải hồi  :Big Grin: . làm prototype ok rồi mới tính đến chuyện nhân bản.
      Theo một ít kinh nghiệm của mình thì việc chế tạo một ac servo driver cho tất cả motor là một việc rất khó với điều kiện VN. Nếu chỉ dựa vào chip build sẵn cũng chỉ đáp ứng phần nào, không thể là một hệ thống hoàn chỉnh đc (Cá nhân). Các combo driver của các hãng thì mình thấy thường fix riêng cho động cơ của hãng đó nên việc autoturning chỉ mang tính hình thức. Bằng chứng là không có loại nào mình từng thử có thế độ Dynamic turning. Mình từng cố gắng viết code cho mục đích này nhưng thất bại. Có thể do tài nguyên chip và kiến thức không đủ. 

Dao cùn chém chuối các cụ đừng cười.

----------


## inhainha

Ngoài lề chút xíu. Bác Tuanlm triển khai dự án máy cân bằng động đi. Cho mình xin 1 chân thiết kế cơ khí cũng như tính toán nhé. Qua tết triển khai đi bác. Cái máy cân bằng động này mình ấp ủ trên 10 năm rồi mà chưa có điều kiện thực hiện

----------


## nhatson

một chút thông tin vì đường truyền data encder ABS mitsu
http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/...9/ib67309c.pdf

b.r

----------


## nhatson

trình còi, ko xài xer vo mấy,hay ấm ức là sao servo cứ phài encoder abs serial với hàng triệu xung/ vòng hoặc bỏ 300 400 mỹ kim cho cái sincos encoder, giờ  em đã thông

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chưa hỉu...

PS: đã hỉu, nhưng con resolver đắt lòi mắt luôn bác ợ... Ko biết con magnetic bác giới thiệu so với con resolver thì seo?

----------


## Ga con

Theo em so sánh thì phải so sánh cùng độ phân giải mới đúng chứ ạ  :Wink: , so mà độ phân giải lệch nhau hơn 100 lần thì em chịu. 
Độ phân giải cao theo em không phải độ chính xác sẽ tỷ lệ theo, nhưng ưu điểm rõ nhất là có dữ liệu nhanh hơn từng ấy lần để tính toán, đáp ứng sẽ tốt hơn.

Con resolver em chưa tra giá nhưng thấy kết cấu quá đơn giản, em nghĩ kỹ thuật chế tạo không khó nên chắc giá sẽ không cao. Hiện em đang có 1 cái enc tháo từ motor nhưng nó ra đến 2 đầu (8 dây luôn, 4 dây excited, 2 cặp dây ra), để rảnh em chộp ảnh bác xem.

Còn Enc độ phân giải cao đa số nó dùng nội suy, tính hiệu cơ bản ra sin-cos từ modul quang (độ phân giải khoảng 100 - 1000 chu kỳ/vòng), qua IC nội suy để tính độ phân giải, đơn cử như con này, em có 1 cái enc dùng con này ạ, nhiều con có hệ số nội suy cao hơn nhiều lần.
(cho em nợ, hàng không có trên máy rồi, tối về e chộp tiếp)

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Theo em so sánh thì phải so sánh cùng độ phân giải mới đúng chứ ạ , so mà độ phân giải lệch nhau hơn 100 lần thì em chịu. 
> Độ phân giải cao theo em không phải độ chính xác sẽ tỷ lệ theo, nhưng ưu điểm rõ nhất là có dữ liệu nhanh hơn từng ấy lần để tính toán, đáp ứng sẽ tốt hơn.
> 
> Con resolver em chưa tra giá nhưng thấy kết cấu quá đơn giản, em nghĩ kỹ thuật chế tạo không khó nên chắc giá sẽ không cao. Hiện em đang có 1 cái enc tháo từ motor nhưng nó ra đến 2 đầu (8 dây luôn, 4 dây excited, 2 cặp dây ra), để rảnh em chộp ảnh bác xem.
> 
> Còn Enc độ phân giải cao đa số nó dùng nội suy, tính hiệu cơ bản ra sin-cos từ modul quang (độ phân giải khoảng 100 - 1000 chu kỳ/vòng), qua IC nội suy để tính độ phân giải, đơn cử như con này, em có 1 cái enc dùng con này ạ, nhiều con có hệ số nội suy cao hơn nhiều lần.
> (cho em nợ, hàng không có trên máy rồi, tối về e chộp tiếp)
> 
> Thanks.


thì í em làm có lí do tại sao các hãng japan cứ phải du theo abs 17bit 20bit 23bit, châu au nó lạoi khoái sin cos , mà ko dung inrc , inrc mà độ phân giải cao thì lại nhức đầu về noise
giá resolver em thấy nó trên 150usd, resolver theo em thấy có lẽ chịu noise và va đập tốt 

http://www.aliexpress.com/af/resolve...ewCP=y&catId=0

stepper motor close loop, feedback bằng công nghệ đặc biệt, tương tự như resolver







b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Em chưa hiểu cái sin-cos lắm, là resolver out hay photo diode out sin-cos ạ.

Mấy con enc quang độ phân giải cao toàn là ra sin-cos với amb khoảng 200mV. Kể cả DC servo, ở nhà em có một đống loại ra 1.000 chu kỳ/vòng ạ. Con này muốn thành xung vuông thì cho qua 2 cái comparator, còn muốn độ phân giải cao hơn thì cho qua IC trên.

Hic, con resolver mà đắt dữ vậy ta. Em có mấy bộ của Omron và Toshiba dùng resolver, thấy nó giật và lắc nhiều hơn enc khá nhiều, mặc dù độ phân giải có thể chỉnh được rất lớn.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Theo em so sánh thì phải so sánh cùng độ phân giải mới đúng chứ ạ , so mà độ phân giải lệch nhau hơn 100 lần thì em chịu. 
> Độ phân giải cao theo em không phải độ chính xác sẽ tỷ lệ theo, nhưng ưu điểm rõ nhất là có dữ liệu nhanh hơn từng ấy lần để tính toán, đáp ứng sẽ tốt hơn.
> 
> Con resolver em chưa tra giá nhưng thấy kết cấu quá đơn giản, em nghĩ kỹ thuật chế tạo không khó nên chắc giá sẽ không cao. Hiện em đang có 1 cái enc tháo từ motor nhưng nó ra đến 2 đầu (8 dây luôn, 4 dây excited, 2 cặp dây ra), để rảnh em chộp ảnh bác xem.
> 
> Còn Enc độ phân giải cao đa số nó dùng nội suy, tính hiệu cơ bản ra sin-cos từ modul quang (độ phân giải khoảng 100 - 1000 chu kỳ/vòng), qua IC nội suy để tính độ phân giải, đơn cử như con này, em có 1 cái enc dùng con này ạ, nhiều con có hệ số nội suy cao hơn nhiều lần.
> (cho em nợ, hàng không có trên máy rồi, tối về e chộp tiếp)
> 
> Thanks.


ủa, con resolver có chỗ nào bán rẻ ko bác?

Em xem đồ Tàu ko thì đã là khoảng $150USD-$450USD/con nên dẹp luôn, quay lại encoder cùi $12 cho nó lành.

Nếu đơn giản, mình tự chế resolver có ổn ko ta? Hay là dùng con magnetic bác Linh giới thiệu bữa trước?

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, con resolver có chỗ nào bán rẻ ko bác?
> 
> Em xem đồ Tàu ko thì đã là khoảng $150USD-$450USD/con nên dẹp luôn, quay lại encoder cùi $12 cho nó lành.
> 
> Nếu đơn giản, mình tự chế resolver có ổn ko ta? Hay là dùng con magnetic bác Linh giới thiệu bữa trước?


làm resolver tốt được.... cụ khỏi có time lên đây 8, làm resolver bán luôn  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> Mấy con enc quang độ phân giải cao toàn là ra sin-cos với amb khoảng 200mV. Kể cả DC servo, ở nhà em có một đống loại ra 1.000 chu kỳ/vòng ạ. Con này muốn thành xung vuông thì cho qua 2 cái comparator, còn muốn độ phân giải cao hơn thì cho qua IC trên.


Trong quá trình sưu tầm DC servo, em cũng lụm được 1 con có encoder với đầu ra phải qua amp comparator, có thêm cái biến trở để chỉnh. Không biết có phải tại mấy con sensor quang nó tuyến tính (nếu là sin/cos) hay do đời cũ nó vậy  :Wink: . Mới test thử là chỉnh biến trở thì nó thay đổi tỷ lệ/độ rộng xung ra. Biết vụ này thì em sẽ thử cặp đo trước khi vào amp xem nó có ra sin ko  :Smile: 

Mà mấy cái encoder từ nó cũng nội suy từ sin/cos thôi mà. Với encoder từ thì có 1 câu hỏi là.. liệu làm việc trong môi trường nhiễu từ cao thì có an toàn? Chắc nó phải nằm trong một box bằng sắt từ để triệt tiêu từ trường nhiễu từ ngoài vào  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, em xin hỏi tiếp hé: resolver với Hall Sensor hoạt động cũng từa tựa nhau, tức là đều dựa vào biến thiên của từ trường. Sao mà con resolver đắt rứa? Mà độ phân giải của Hall Sensor sao ko chính xác bằng resolver vậy ta?

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, em xin hỏi tiếp hé: resolver với Hall Sensor hoạt động cũng từa tựa nhau, tức là đều dựa vào biến thiên của từ trường. Sao mà con resolver đắt rứa? Mà độ phân giải của Hall Sensor sao ko chính xác bằng resolver vậy ta?


em ko nghĩ ăn nhau chỗ độ chính xác mà ăn nhau ỡ chỗ tuyến tính và jitter
1 việc nữa, resolver hình như ngày xưa nó ptrien để kết nối trực tiếp với mạch điều khiển kiểu analog,
với encoder inrc phải qua thêm khau counter > digital to analog converter

----------

Gamo

----------


## tcm

Thông thường resolver thì tín hiệu vào là 1 pha và ra là tín hiệu sin+cos. Nhưng em có loại resolver thì tín hiệu vào lại là sin+cos ra lại là 1 pha (BRT của tamgawa). Không biết có mạch nào để chuyển đổi nó thành xung vuông không nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wik...atureConverter
open sụt resolver ra quarature  :Smile:

----------

tcm

----------


## nhatson

gấu hơn thì dùng MCU mạnh 32bit có adc nhanh + độ phân giải cao

http://www.ti.com/lit/wp/spry212a/spry212a.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spra605/spra605.pdf

b.r

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Nhưng cái resolver này lại vào là sin+cos và ra là một pha.

----------


## nhatson

trường hợp chỉ dùng 1 ngõ ra Sin chẳng hạn

----------

tcm

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy bác cho mình hỏi ngang chút xíu về Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S:
- Bình thường encoder từ động cơ ra có jack vuông 9 pin, cần 1 cáp chuyển đổi từ vuông 9p này sang connector 20p cắm vào servo. Nhưng là đồ tháo máy thì sợi dây này tìm hổng ra, ta có thể cắt bỏ socket 9p đi thay vào đó socket 20p cắm vào driver được không
- Tín hiệu SON (servo on) có thể automatic on bằng cài thông số P41, mình tìm tương tự cho tín hiệu EMG mà không thấy, có bác nào đã làm chưa hay là bắt buộc phải nối tiếp điểm bên ngoài.

----------


## ghoang

> Mấy bác cho mình hỏi ngang chút xíu về Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S:
> - Bình thường encoder từ động cơ ra có jack vuông 9 pin, cần 1 cáp chuyển đổi từ vuông 9p này sang connector 20p cắm vào servo. Nhưng là đồ tháo máy thì sợi dây này tìm hổng ra, ta có thể cắt bỏ socket 9p đi thay vào đó socket 20p cắm vào driver được không
> - Tín hiệu SON (servo on) có thể automatic on bằng cài thông số P41, mình tìm tương tự cho tín hiệu EMG mà không thấy, có bác nào đã làm chưa hay là bắt buộc phải nối tiếp điểm bên ngoài.


1. Anh hoàn toàn có thể làm được chỉ kết nối đúng màu dây như bên dưới là OK (chú ý bên dưới số trên jack 9 chân). để nối sang jack 20 chân cắm trược tiếp vào servo anh xem trong manual có đầy dủ chỉ màu dây bên dưới là ko có. Nếu anh xài như incremental enc thì anh chỉ cần 6 dây (MR, MRR, MD, MDR, P5 and LG) có ai đó nói chỉ cần 4 dây nhưng em đấu chả hiểu sao ko chạy

Yellow on pin 1 labled MR
Blue on pin 2 labled MRR
Orange on pin 3 labled BAT
Gray on pin 4 labled MD
White on pin 5 labled MDR
Purple on pin 6
Red on Pin 7 labled P5
Black on Pin 8 labled LG
Brown on Pin 9 labled SHD

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/servo-...r-outputs.html

2. SON và LSN, LSP (2 chân cấm quay) anh có thể set on by paramater nhưng EMG anh không thể làm thế, anh có thể nối trực tiếp vô SG hoăc EMO buttom, thông thường jack CN1B em nối 2 dây EMG to SG and VDD to COM

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## longdq

> Thấy bác kem nhiều servo quá , em cũng tập tành ôm đại 1 mớ servo , mà chẳng biết cái quái gì  , có gì bác giúp em nhé , chạy step thấy quá ok , qua anpha thấy mất ngủ luôn , đến servo thì sao ta ? phê phê.
> 
> Các bạn chưa xài nhiều loại động cơ bước cho các máy gia công chi tiết nhỏ trên kim loại nên chưa cảm nhận được nhiều thứ , chứ em đang làm dấu đồng cho khách nên cảm nhận nhiều lắm nè.
> 
> Những chi tiết em phải bắt buộc xài dao côn V-bit 60 độ chạy mới ra các chi tiết, chẳng hạn chạy ra chữ có kích thước 1mm , khi dùng step thường kết hợp với drive không chuẩn thì sẽ rất rung ở tốc độ thấp ( dao V-bit chơi kim loại làm sao mà chạy nhanh được ) thì dao dễ mòn và mẻ mũi lắm , do chạy rung tốc độ thấp nên cộng hưởng va đập , còn em xài hệ anpha thì êm hơn , hiện tượng mòn và mẻ mũi giảm hẳn , còn AC servo thì còn ghê hơn hen , ít nhất tuổi thọ dao bền hơn.


Bác Nam cho e hỏi tí là bác dùng giao gì để gia công chữ trên đồng đấy ạ. E đang cần tìm loại dao này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Theo em biết thì lão ấy ko chơi dao bác ợ

----------


## CNC FANUC

các cụ sưu tập servo ah, có cụ nào có con linear servo ko cho em coi với, em mới nghe nói thôi chứ chưa đươc rờ lần nào

----------


## Mechanic

Chào các bác, chuyện là có may bo sẻvo Mítu , coi ki thì thấy chạy 3HP 200V, mà điện nhà chỉ có 1 pháe, tình hình này có cách nào không ạ. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chào các bác, chuyện là có may bo sẻvo Mítu , coi ki thì thấy chạy 3HP 200V, mà điện nhà chỉ có 1 pháe, tình hình này có cách nào không ạ. Xin cảm ơn


Bác dung 1 pha 220V cũng được nếu bộ đó <1KW

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Chào các bác, chuyện là có may bo sẻvo Mítu , coi ki thì thấy chạy 3HP 200V, mà điện nhà chỉ có 1 pháe, tình hình này có cách nào không ạ. Xin cảm ơn


Dễ lắm có 4 cách:
Mắc điện 3 phase rồi mua cái transfomer 380/220v về sài
Kiếm cái biến tần nghĩa địa về sài(cái này lúc được lúc ko)
Đấu đại điện 1 phase thử xem
Cuối cùng là bác cho người có nhu cầu sài nếu 3 cách trên đều ko được

----------

Mechanic

----------


## Mechanic

> Bác dung 1 pha 220V cũng được nếu bộ đó <1KW


Bộ này 850W thôi. Nhưng thấy xài 3PH nên cũng ko biết như thế nào. Vì giờ nhà o mà kéo đường dây 3 pha rất lâu và phiền nữa

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bộ này 850W thôi. Nhưng thấy xài 3PH nên cũng ko biết như thế nào. Vì giờ nhà o mà kéo đường dây 3 pha rất lâu và phiền nữa


Bác kéo điện 3 pha 400V về rồi còn phải tậu cái biến áp 3 pha xuống 200V nữa ---> rắt rối rắt rối
Mình thấy loại 400W dùng 1 pha 220 hoặc 3 pha 200V đều được mà

----------


## lambo

> Đa số các động cơ servo thường turning sẵn ở các mức chuẩn cho thuận tiện trong việc sử dụng. Ví dụ Mitsu dòng MR-C là 5 mức, Yaskawa là 12 mức, không nên chỉ dựa vào đó mà cài đặt cho máy, mà phải dựa trên quá trình tính toán dựa trên các thông số của cơ hệ cụ thể.
>     Nếu cơ hệ có quán tính lớn mà cài đặt thông số nhỏ thì động cơ sẽ "yếu" và ngược lại.
>    Còn về việc sai lệch của servo thì có thể giải thích nôm na như sau:
> 
>  Giả sử drop pulse cài đặt là 200 ( nghĩa là cho phép sai lệch =< 200 xung encoder tại vị trí kết thúc lệnh). TÍnh trung bình servo sai lệch 1 xung/1 cặp lệnh ( CW và CCW) thì sau 1. 10^6 lệnh thì sai lệch sẽ là 1 triệu xung encoder. Giả sử encoder có 4000ppr, vitme bước 10 thì sai lệch tích lũy sẽ là (1.10^6/4000)/10) =  mm. hơi say nên ko biết gõ có sai ko. Hic
> 
>   Vì vậy phải chọn servo có công suất đủ lớn để giảm thiểu drop pulse, response time, overshot và undershot
> 
> Còn nữa, giả thiết khoảng death time của hai chuỗi xung liên tiếp trong Mach3 là 100us, nếu servo cài đặt response time >100us thì servo chưa đạt đến vị trí yêu cầu thì phải thực hiện lệnh kế tiếp gây nên sai số. Muốn khắc phục thì có 2 cách, hoặc là giảm tốc độ  hoặc giảm response time.


bác Tuanlm cho em hỏi nếu driver mitsu MR-J sau khi autotuning chạy thử thì lúc đầu ok, sau đó vị trí bị lệch dần, ngoài việc thay driver và motor công suất lớn hơn thì còn cách nào không bác? em tăng auto tuning response lên thì động cơ hú dữ dội. còn cái droop pulse bác nói em kiếm trong parameter ko có. cám ơn bác

----------


## Tuanlm

Lâu rồi mình ko đụng đến dzụ này, cái drop pulses có hãng còn ghi là error pulses hay các từ có ý nghĩa tương tự.

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> Lâu rồi mình ko đụng đến dzụ này, cái drop pulses có hãng còn ghi là error pulses hay các từ có ý nghĩa tương tự.


Em coi rồi bác ạ! nó liên quan tới parameter loop gain setting nhưng chế độ auto tuning ko thay đổi được. Bác có kinh nghiệm gì về tuning cái Ac servo thì giúp em với nhé! cám ơn bác rất nhiều

----------


## Ga con

Mitsu dòng J dùng encoder inc song song, 14-15 dây. Việc đi dây và chất lượng dây encoder rất quan trọng.

Mình đồ là bác đi dây chưa đúng kỹ thuật, các cặp tín hiệu encoder (ít nhất là tín hiệu A, B) phải đi cặp dây đánh xoắn có bọc giáp, nối đất đúng kỹ thuật. Ngoài ra cần phải đi máng dây tín hiệu riêng, dây động lực riêng, không được buộc chung dây.

Autotuning không liên quan gì đến việc chạy lệch. Nhưng với mình auto tuning không dùng cho CNC đạt yêu cầu, kể cả đời mới nhất, đều phải chỉnh lại manual mới đạt.

Thanks.

----------

inhainha, lambo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mitsu dòng J dùng encoder inc song song, 14-15 dây. Việc đi dây và chất lượng dây encoder rất quan trọng.
> 
> Mình đồ là bác đi dây chưa đúng kỹ thuật, các cặp tín hiệu encoder (ít nhất là tín hiệu A, B) phải đi cặp dây đánh xoắn có bọc giáp, nối đất đúng kỹ thuật. Ngoài ra cần phải đi máng dây tín hiệu riêng, dây động lực riêng, không được buộc chung dây.
> 
> Autotuning không liên quan gì đến việc chạy lệch. Nhưng với mình auto tuning không dùng cho CNC đạt yêu cầu, kể cả đời mới nhất, đều phải chỉnh lại manual mới đạt.
> 
> Thanks.


bác lại ko tin tưởng autotuning rồi, như các đời mới nó có nhiều tham số điều khiển lắm, thực ra ngay cả chỉnh tay cũng chỉ tới mức độ nào đó thôi vì còn tùy thuộc tải thế nào lúc nào

bên cạnh đó đời cao nó ko chỉ chạy position ko mà cao cấp còn chạy torque control song song nữa nên mới có chuyện mazak ko đối trọng mà chạy 2 chiều như nhau đó

----------

lambo

----------


## Ga con

He he, thế e đọc manual của mấy bộ servo chuyên cho cnc như fanuc alpha i hay mitsu mds đời mới nhất xem nó xử lý tình huống bằng auto tuning hay manual tuning. Còn chuyện position kết hợp torque  là function của driver chứ không phải của tuning.

Không phủ nhận đời mới autotuning tốt hơn đời cũ rất nhiều. Tuy nhiên đã có kinh nghiệm chỉnh manual và hiểu ý nghĩa từng thông số thì đời nào cũng gần như nhau thôi(tất nhiên trừ dòng quá cùi).

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> He he, thế e đọc manual của mấy bộ servo chuyên cho cnc như fanuc alpha i hay mitsu mds đời mới nhất xem nó xử lý tình huống bằng auto tuning hay manual tuning. Còn chuyện position kết hợp torque  là function của driver chứ không phải của tuning.
> 
> Không phủ nhận đời mới autotuning tốt hơn đời cũ rất nhiều. Tuy nhiên đã có kinh nghiệm chỉnh manual và hiểu ý nghĩa từng thông số thì đời nào cũng gần như nhau thôi(tất nhiên trừ dòng quá cùi).
> 
> Thanks.


hình như đời alpha i nó dùng i Tune giống giống apple đó àh nha, trong đó nhiều món ăn chơi lắm, gần như ko còn phải mò manual thủ công từ từ gain chỉ số nữa đâu, có thể tính toán trực tiếp trên tải thực tế luôn nhé

----------


## Tuanlm

Để cn rảnh, mình coi lại nhé. Tìm đc gì mình sẽ post lên. Ah mà bạn cho ít hình ảnh của hệ thống và động cơ đi. Cụ thể là nó lệch ra sao, ngẫu nhiên hay theo 1 hướng...? Bạn chạy thử file hình dzích dzắc xem thế nào.

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> Mitsu dòng J dùng encoder inc song song, 14-15 dây. Việc đi dây và chất lượng dây encoder rất quan trọng.
> 
> Mình đồ là bác đi dây chưa đúng kỹ thuật, các cặp tín hiệu encoder (ít nhất là tín hiệu A, B) phải đi cặp dây đánh xoắn có bọc giáp, nối đất đúng kỹ thuật. Ngoài ra cần phải đi máng dây tín hiệu riêng, dây động lực riêng, không được buộc chung dây.
> 
> Autotuning không liên quan gì đến việc chạy lệch. Nhưng với mình auto tuning không dùng cho CNC đạt yêu cầu, kể cả đời mới nhất, đều phải chỉnh lại manual mới đạt.
> 
> Thanks.


Em đi nguyên bộ của nó bác ạ, dây encoder và motor của nó luôn nhưng do test ở nhà nên e ko có nối đất đc, em nghĩ ko phải nhiễu vì khi e về Home thì lại ok. :Confused:  còn nguyên nhân nào khác ko hả bác? Thanks bác nhiều

----------


## lambo

> Để cn rảnh, mình coi lại nhé. Tìm đc gì mình sẽ post lên. Ah mà bạn cho ít hình ảnh của hệ thống và động cơ đi. Cụ thể là nó lệch ra sao, ngẫu nhiên hay theo 1 hướng...? Bạn chạy thử file hình dzích dzắc xem thế nào.


Em chạy thử 1 trục với 4 vị trí liên tục( tọa độ tuyệt đối), visme pitch~20mm dài khoảng hơn 3m lúc đầu chạy ok lúc sau bị lệch đều các vị trí về 1 hướng, mỗi lúc lệch 1-2mm có lúc lên tới 3mm nhưng về home lại ok. đcơ của em 131072pulse/rev. hộp số điện em chỉnh 10/1. thanks bác nhiều

----------


## emptyhb

> Em chạy thử 1 trục với 4 vị trí liên tục( tọa độ tuyệt đối), visme pitch~20mm dài khoảng hơn 3m lúc đầu chạy ok lúc sau bị lệch đều các vị trí về 1 hướng, mỗi lúc lệch 1-2mm có lúc lên tới 3mm nhưng về home lại ok. đcơ của em 131072pulse/rev. hộp số điện em chỉnh 10/1. thanks bác nhiều


vitme với số xung của bác lạ thế?

----------

lambo

----------


## Gamo

> Em chạy thử 1 trục với 4 vị trí liên tục( tọa độ tuyệt đối), visme pitch~20mm dài khoảng hơn 3m lúc đầu chạy ok lúc sau bị lệch đều các vị trí về 1 hướng, mỗi lúc lệch 1-2mm có lúc lên tới 3mm nhưng về home lại ok. đcơ của em 131072pulse/rev. hộp số điện em chỉnh 10/1. thanks bác nhiều


Máy của bạn DIY hay là máy làm sẵn? Nếu là máy làm sẵn thường có kèm HOME sensor nên bạn về Home ok là đúng rồi.

Minh chưa dùng loại servo của bạn nên ko biết nhưng thường  servo chạy sau 1 thời gian bị lệch dần có nhiều lý do:
1. Lý do về cơ khí: 
Vít me có bị rơ ko? Khớp nối của bạn có tốt ko? Khi chạy với servo tốc độ nhanh, torque lớn, khớp nối có thể bị trượt một tí, tích tụ dần dần... Hồi đó có 1 ông bạn mua máy CNC TQ về chạy bị sai tè le, thay khớp nối xong là ổn... Vụ cơ khí ko phải là nghề của mình ne6n có thể có nhiều lý do khác nữa, bạn kiểm tra toàn bộ phần cơ khí xem sao?

2. Lý do về điện:
Thường là bị nhiễu tín hiệu encoder hoặc nguồn ko ổn định (giờ thì chắc ít bị chuyện này). Trong trường hợp bạn ko có nối đất được thì tìm cách hạn chế nhiễu bằng cách sử dụng dây xoắn, đi dây ngắn, tránh để dây encoder gần các nguồn gây nhiễu như dây motor, biến tần, máy hàn,.... xem có giải quyết được vấn đề ko?
Ngoài ra thì ban có thể nối giáp của encoder với dây âm của encoder (nối 1 đầu của giáp thôi nhé) (pp này mấy tên về điện hay cãi nhau lắm nhưng có thể giải quyết được vấn đề)

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> vitme với số xung của bác lạ thế?


Encoder của em 17bit bác ạ! vitme thì em đo pitch khoảng nhiêu đó có thể nó hệ inch.

----------


## CKD

Bác nói sai & về home ok.. nhưng chưa xác định được sai thế nào.
1. Sai do tuyến tính, vd như chạy 1m, sai 1mm, 2m sai 2mm thì là do thông số step per cài đặt sai.
2. Sai số ngẫu nhiên ở mỗi lần test thì thường do nhiễu hoặc tín hiệu sai.
3. Về home không sai là căn cứ vào đâu?

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> Máy của bạn DIY hay là máy làm sẵn? Nếu là máy làm sẵn thường có kèm HOME sensor nên bạn về Home ok là đúng rồi.
> 
> Minh chưa dùng loại servo của bạn nên ko biết nhưng thường  servo chạy sau 1 thời gian bị lệch dần có nhiều lý do:
> 1. Lý do về cơ khí: 
> Vít me có bị rơ ko? Khớp nối của bạn có tốt ko? Khi chạy với servo tốc độ nhanh, torque lớn, khớp nối có thể bị trượt một tí, tích tụ dần dần... Hồi đó có 1 ông bạn mua máy CNC TQ về chạy bị sai tè le, thay khớp nối xong là ổn... Vụ cơ khí ko phải là nghề của mình ne6n có thể có nhiều lý do khác nữa, bạn kiểm tra toàn bộ phần cơ khí xem sao?
> 
> 2. Lý do về điện:
> Thường là bị nhiễu tín hiệu encoder hoặc nguồn ko ổn định (giờ thì chắc ít bị chuyện này). Trong trường hợp bạn ko có nối đất được thì tìm cách hạn chế nhiễu bằng cách sử dụng dây xoắn, đi dây ngắn, tránh để dây encoder gần các nguồn gây nhiễu như dây motor, biến tần, máy hàn,.... xem có giải quyết được vấn đề ko?
> Ngoài ra thì ban có thể nối giáp của encoder với dây âm của encoder (nối 1 đầu của giáp thôi nhé) (pp này mấy tên về điện hay cãi nhau lắm nhưng có thể giải quyết được vấn đề)


Máy em DIY bác ạ!
Về cơ khí thì chắc chắn ko bị rồi, vì e đã ktra rất kỹ, khớp nối em cũng có xài chốt hãm
Về điện thì khả năng cao, nhiễu encoder thì ko chắc lắm nhưng để e thử nối đất xem sao. Do em mua nguyên bộ driver+motor+dây nên dây kết nối rất ok chỉ cần nối vỏ driver là đc đúng ko bác. Em auto tuning rất nhiều lần rồi động cơ hãm rất mạnh nhưng chạy vẫn thấy lệch. ko biết có thiếu sót gì trong parameter ko? Cám ơn các bác rất nhiều

----------


## lambo

> Bác nói sai & về home ok.. nhưng chưa xác định được sai thế nào.
> 1. Sai do tuyến tính, vd như chạy 1m, sai 1mm, 2m sai 2mm thì là do thông số step per cài đặt sai.
> 2. Sai số ngẫu nhiên ở mỗi lần test thì thường do nhiễu hoặc tín hiệu sai.
> 3. Về home không sai là căn cứ vào đâu?


1,2. Sai ngẫu nhiên bác ạ vì có những lúc chạy rất lâu mới bị.
3. Em có đánh dấu vị trí ở mỗi bước, sau khi về HOME chạy liên tục thì bị lệch càng lúc càng nhiều --> sau đó về home cho chạy lại thì lại đúng với vị trí đánh dấu, nhưng chạy nhiều lần lại bị lệch tiếp.

----------


## CKD

Mình mô tả lại thế này.
1. Máy bạn có cài đặt Home & auto zero home. Homing khác với go to zero nhé.
2. Sau khi home, chạy test thì phát hiện sai ngẫu nhiên.
3. Khi thấy sai, về home & auto zero rồi lại chạy tiếp. Mới chạy thấy đúng, sau đó lại sai tiếp.

Nếu đúng là thế thì xác định sai ở tín hiệu, encoder hay step/dir gì đó phải loại trừ mới biết được.

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> Mình mô tả lại thế này.
> 1. Máy bạn có cài đặt Home & auto zero home. Homing khác với go to zero nhé.
> 2. Sau khi home, chạy test thì phát hiện sai ngẫu nhiên.
> 3. Khi thấy sai, về home & auto zero rồi lại chạy tiếp. Mới chạy thấy đúng, sau đó lại sai tiếp.
> 
> Nếu đúng là thế thì xác định sai ở tín hiệu, encoder hay step/dir gì đó phải loại trừ mới biết được.


Đúng rồi đó bác em về Home và auto zero, step/dir thì em kiểm tra thì thấy xuất đủ như vậy có thể là encoder hả bác? Motor + encoder em mua mới chắc ko thể bị lỗi.

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng rồi đó bác em về Home và auto zero, step/dir thì em kiểm tra thì thấy xuất đủ như vậy có thể là encoder hả bác? Motor + encoder em mua mới chắc ko thể bị lỗi.


em  nghĩ là noise vào tín hiệu comand, nếu encoder noise thì 1 là báo lỗi, 2 là over shot

----------

lambo

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình đồng ý với Nhatson. Có thể sai là do nhiễu từ bob. Bạn set lại trong mach 3, chọn invert tín hiệu xem sao.

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> Mình đồng ý với Nhatson. Có thể sai là do nhiễu từ bob. Bạn set lại trong mach 3, chọn invert tín hiệu xem sao.


Sorry bác, em quên ko nói với các bác là em sử dụng fx-3u điều khiển, chắc để em giảm tần số xuống, tăng hộp số điện xem sao, em thử nối đất cũng ko cải thiện, em chỉ sợ sai cái parameter nào đó, như droop pulse,..chẳng hạn. Cám ơn các bác

----------


## Gamo

> Máy em DIY bác ạ!
> Về cơ khí thì chắc chắn ko bị rồi, vì e đã ktra rất kỹ, khớp nối em cũng có xài chốt hãm
> Về điện thì khả năng cao, nhiễu encoder thì ko chắc lắm nhưng để e thử nối đất xem sao. Do em mua nguyên bộ driver+motor+dây nên dây kết nối rất ok chỉ cần nối vỏ driver là đc đúng ko bác. Em auto tuning rất nhiều lần rồi động cơ hãm rất mạnh nhưng chạy vẫn thấy lệch. ko biết có thiếu sót gì trong parameter ko? Cám ơn các bác rất nhiều


Nối đất bằng cách nối vảo vỏ driver thì ko có tác dụng gì đâu bác, trừ khi vỏ driver có nối đất.

Bác về home bằng cách nào? Nhấn nút auto home hay là go to zero?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Sorry bác, em quên ko nói với các bác là em sử dụng fx-3u điều khiển, chắc để em giảm tần số xuống, tăng hộp số điện xem sao, em thử nối đất cũng ko cải thiện, em chỉ sợ sai cái parameter nào đó, như droop pulse,..chẳng hạn. Cám ơn các bác


Khoan khoan.. hơi  lùng bùng chỗ này, bạn DIY cnc mà dùng fx3u là sao? dùng trực tiếp IO hay qua modul? phần mềm giao diện là gì?

----------


## CKD

Fx3u là hàng mitshu phải không ạ?...
Vậy mà cứ tưởng........... thằng này standart hình như IO nó không tương thích motion control vì giới hạn tốc độ thì phải.

----------


## tcm

Nếu em nhớ không nhầm thì, Mitsubishi FX3u đầu ra transitor cho phép phát xung tốc độ cao tối đa 100KHz trên 3 kênh y0,y1,y2. Theo em đoán thì các thuật toán của bác không định dạng ô nhớ ở dạng dấu chấm động (float point) nên nó bị hiện tượng cộng dồn sai số do tự động làm tròn khi thực hiện các phép toán nhân chia. Vì vậy khi về home thì các thông số được reset nên nó chạy bác cảm thấy nó chính xác nhưng càng chạy càng sai.

----------

lambo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Đồng ý với bạn, sai lầm này phổ biến với hệ phát xung và đếm tốc độ cao trong plc.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cụ bị sai như thế nào sai số này có ổn định hay ko( vd từ home tới vị trí 1000 sai 1 mm lần sau cũng từ home tới vị trí đó sai số có khác ko) sai số có tuyến tính ko(đi 1000 sai 1 đi 2000 sai 2) cụ có dùng fản hồi vị trí về plc để compare với số xung fát ra ko

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

> Khoan khoan.. hơi  lùng bùng chỗ này, bạn DIY cnc mà dùng fx3u là sao? dùng trực tiếp IO hay qua modul? phần mềm giao diện là gì?


Em dùng Fx-3u điều khiển 2 trục, đơn giản chỉ là dừng tại nhiều tọa độ xác định lập trình trước chứ ko có nội suy nên ko cần giao diện phầm mềm gì, nhưng khi mới test 1 trục đkhiển 70khz là bị lệch rồi.

----------


## lambo

> Nếu em nhớ không nhầm thì, Mitsubishi FX3u đầu ra transitor cho phép phát xung tốc độ cao tối đa 100KHz trên 3 kênh y0,y1,y2. Theo em đoán thì các thuật toán của bác không định dạng ô nhớ ở dạng dấu chấm động (float point) nên nó bị hiện tượng cộng dồn sai số do tự động làm tròn khi thực hiện các phép toán nhân chia. Vì vậy khi về home thì các thông số được reset nên nó chạy bác cảm thấy nó chính xác nhưng càng chạy càng sai.


Em chưa hiểu ý của bác lắm? thuật toán của e ko có gì nhân chia cả chỉ đơn giản là dùng JOG để xác định tọa độ và setup để nhớ tọa độ này thôi bác ạ.

----------


## lambo

> Cụ bị sai như thế nào sai số này có ổn định hay ko( vd từ home tới vị trí 1000 sai 1 mm lần sau cũng từ home tới vị trí đó sai số có khác ko) sai số có tuyến tính ko(đi 1000 sai 1 đi 2000 sai 2) cụ có dùng fản hồi vị trí về plc để compare với số xung fát ra ko


Sai số ko ổn định, ko tuyến tính mà ngẫu nhiên bác ạ. số xung phát ra em ktra liên tục bằng chương trình vẫn thấy đủ xung phát ra, e dùng phần mềm Mr-configurator 2 kiểm tra và tuning đưa settling time và overshoot về thấp hay cao cũng đều bị.

----------


## lambo

> Nối đất bằng cách nối vảo vỏ driver thì ko có tác dụng gì đâu bác, trừ khi vỏ driver có nối đất.
> 
> Bác về home bằng cách nào? Nhấn nút auto home hay là go to zero?


Vỏ driver của Mitsu có chắc có nối đất bác ạ, em về home bằng function của mitsu luôn đồng thời clear tọa độ về zero

----------


## Gamo

> Vỏ driver của Mitsu có chắc có nối đất bác ạ, em về home bằng function của mitsu luôn đồng thời clear tọa độ về zero


Hehe, thế vỏ driver bác nối đất bằng cách gì? Nguồn AC vào nếu có nối đất tối thiểu là 3 sợi (Live, Neutral, Ground), sợi Gnd bác có nối ko hay chỉ cắm vào ổ điện 2 chấu thôi?  :Big Grin: 

Đùa thôi, mình cũng bó tay rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ledngochan

Em cũng gặp vấn đề này từ lâu nhưng chưa có hướng giải quyết. Em Dùng 4 bộ Samsung, tất cả đều đi 10 về 9,999999. Loại trừ nhiễu (vì đã tiếp đất), độ rơ cơ khí (vì đã test với motor riêng). Mong các cao thủ giúp ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng gặp vấn đề này từ lâu nhưng chưa có hướng giải quyết. Em Dùng 4 bộ Samsung, tất cả đều đi 10 về 9,999999. Loại trừ nhiễu (vì đã tiếp đất), độ rơ cơ khí (vì đã test với motor riêng). Mong các cao thủ giúp ạ.


1 phần triệu của xung.... nếu là em thì em ko wan tâm tới nó

----------


## Ledngochan

> 1 phần triệu của xung.... nếu là em thì em ko wan tâm tới nó


Đại khái là thế bác ạ, đi hơn về kém. Chạy file lớn sai đáng kể đó bác.

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn dùng e gear là 1:1 rồi chạy thử nhé. Với servo, dùng egear tỉ số cao thường ko đc khuyến khích. Thông thường mình dùng <4

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## CKD

Vụ này em chưa gặp nên botay.com.
Trước em cũng gặp trường hợp chạy sai do nhiễu (đoán là vậy) tín hiệu encoder, driver không báo lỗi. Khắc phục đủ trò mà không cải thiện được. Vô tình phát hiện khi tiến hành kiểm tra chéo.

Một trường hợp khác bị với bộ ezi-servo. Do tín hiệu input không tương thích. Vụ này thì chưa giải quyết nên không xác định nguyên nhân cụ thể.

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## inhainha

> Em dùng Fx-3u điều khiển 2 trục, đơn giản chỉ là dừng tại nhiều tọa độ xác định lập trình trước chứ ko có nội suy nên ko cần giao diện phầm mềm gì, nhưng khi mới test 1 trục đkhiển 70khz là bị lệch rồi.


Bác thử chạy với tần số thấp hơn, chẳng hạn 10khz xem có bị không

----------

lambo

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Sai số ko ổn định, ko tuyến tính mà ngẫu nhiên bác ạ. số xung phát ra em ktra liên tục bằng chương trình vẫn thấy đủ xung phát ra, e dùng phần mềm Mr-configurator 2 kiểm tra và tuning đưa settling time và overshoot về thấp hay cao cũng đều bị.


Ah wên cho em hỏi là sai thừa hay sai thiếu( chạy dư ra hay vẫn còn thiếu) em đoán là bị thiếu

----------


## lambo

"Bạn dùng e gear là 1:1 rồi chạy thử nhé. Với servo, dùng egear tỉ số cao thường ko đc khuyến khích. Thông thường mình dùng <4

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...#ixzz3qunUv8NQ
"

Để e-gear 1:1 thì quá chậm ko đáp ứng  yêu cầu tốc độ, hiện tại e đang để 10:1, em đang tính tăng lên nữa để giảm cái tần số xung xuống thử xem còn bị ko, bác nói làm em hơi lo. :Big Grin:

----------


## lambo

> Ah wên cho em hỏi là sai thừa hay sai thiếu( chạy dư ra hay vẫn còn thiếu) em đoán là bị thiếu


chính xác bác ạ. bị thiếu

----------


## Ga con

Bác Lambo cung cấp thông tin không chính xác làm em và các bác khác đoán già đoán non.

Con của bác là J2s chứ không phải J. Con J có 1.000ppr (4.000cpr) hoặc chạy loại motor SE thì max 3.000ppr (12.000cpr). J2S standard 17bits.

Do đó em có ít comment thế này:
- Loại này enc ABS nên không có chuyện sai feed back từ enc về, sẽ bị lỗi như anh Nhatson nói. Tập trung vào việc sai xung command.

- Em chưa dùng FX3U mà dùng loại 1S rồi, phát xung max 20kHz không thấy sai. Nhưng theo triệu chứng bác tả loại open collector chạy tốc độ lên đến 75kHz em thấy không yên tâm chút nào (bản thân em chạy bằng mấy cái khác cỡ 50kHz là đã sai tùm lum rồi). Cao cỡ này phải tay kỳ cựu đi dây mới đảm bảo được.

- Trong quá trình chạy thì sai, về home lại không sai => tính toán từng lệnh của PLC bị sai chứ không phải servo sai (có khi em nhầm, không biết bác về home bằng gì, nếu về home bằng seach Z của servo thì nhận định này sai bét, vì chắc chắc kiểu này cũng không làm sao sai được với encoder abs).

- E-gear của dòng J2s này cho phép cao hơn chứ không thấp đâu, 10 lần là bình thường, chỉnh đến 50 lần cũng không sao đâu (không giống như mấy loại độ phân giải enc thấp thì e gear cũng thấp nếu không nó rung). Do đó bác thử tăng e gear lên cao hơn sao cho đơn vị là chẵn (chẳng hạn chỉnh còn 0,01mm/xung), giảm tốc độ phát xung xuống dưới 35kHz để thử xem.

@Ledngochan: loại servo Samsung là enc incremental giao tiếp nối tiếp. Do đó quay lại comment như em nói ở trên, cả về dây enc lẫn quan tâm đến command cũng đều có thể gây sai. Chưa kể chế độ phát xung của mach 3 không ổn (nó phát xung chỉ 1-5uS, nếu BOB không chuẩn hoặc chỉnh không chuẩn thì rất dễ sai), do đó hồi trước em phải làm cái BOB có kéo dài xung ra thêm 1 chút để chạy được mấy cái driver low end (kéo từ 5uS sang đến 10-20uS). 

@ Nam terminatex: có ông nào tự dò từng cái cho điên đầu đâu ku. Cho autotuning xong, thấy không ổn chỗ nào mới phải chỉnh chỗ đó tiếp. Nếu auto tuning ngon thật sự thì chẳng ai cần đụng đến manual tuning. Khi gia công thì chả có cái nào gọi là tải cố định nên tuning với kiểu này gần như chắc chắn sẽ sai với thực tế. Rất nhiều ông feed back với mình tại sao servo ngon thế mà chạy bị lệch hoài, hình tròn chạy 10m/p thành hình elise (trên đây có kha khá rồi, kể cả anh Luyến làm bao nhiêu máy rồi cũng bị).

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, lambo, Ledngochan, Tuanlm

----------


## lambo

> Bác Lambo cung cấp thông tin không chính xác làm em và các bác khác đoán già đoán non.
> 
> Con của bác là J2s chứ không phải J. Con J có 1.000ppr (4.000cpr) hoặc chạy loại motor SE thì max 3.000ppr (12.000cpr). J2S standard 17bits.
> 
> Do đó em có ít comment thế này:
> - Loại này enc ABS nên không có chuyện sai feed back từ enc về, sẽ bị lỗi như anh Nhatson nói. Tập trung vào việc sai xung command.
> 
> - Em chưa dùng FX3U mà dùng loại 1S rồi, phát xung max 20kHz không thấy sai. Nhưng theo triệu chứng bác tả loại open collector chạy tốc độ lên đến 75kHz em thấy không yên tâm chút nào (bản thân em chạy bằng mấy cái khác cỡ 50kHz là đã sai tùm lum rồi). Cao cỡ này phải tay kỳ cựu đi dây mới đảm bảo được.
> 
> ...


Cám ơn bác em cũng đang tính chỉnh lại e-gear lên 30/1 và tần số 10khz thử xem sao. có gì e sẽ phản hồi cho các bác biết.

----------


## CKD

Vụ tuning thì thường mình auto xong test, rồi hiệu chỉnh thông số lại bằng manual.
Không có thiết bị đo đạt thì cho chạy thử đường xiên và đường tròn, nhìn kết quả rồi lại hiệu chỉnh tiếp.
Cơ bản làm motor phải khóa cứng nhất có thể, nhưng không run, dừng lại dứt khoát. Bla bla.
Ngoài ra cái nào tính được thì tính trước để xác định thông số, giúp quá trình tuning bớt mò.

Nghe đâu mấy dòng mới có thể tuning cho 2 chiều riêng biệt, có nhiều filter giúp chạy mượt, khỏe, chính xác hơn. Mà giờ lại thần tượng HBS nên bỏ không mò servo nữa.

Cái này kinh nghiệm, có thể sai  :Wink:

----------


## lambo

Vấn đề của e chắc là bị nhiễu các bác ạ. em giảm tần số xuống 10kHz thì thấy ít bị hơn rất nhiều. E đã nối đất tất cả các thiết bị Driver, biến tần, nguồn,... rồi mà lâu lâu vẫn bị. Còn phương pháp lọc nhiễu nào nữa ko các bác. Cám ơn các bác rất nhiều

----------


## terminaterx300

> @ Nam terminatex: có ông nào tự dò từng cái cho điên đầu đâu ku. Cho autotuning xong, thấy không ổn chỗ nào mới phải chỉnh chỗ đó tiếp. Nếu auto tuning ngon thật sự thì chẳng ai cần đụng đến manual tuning. Khi gia công thì chả có cái nào gọi là tải cố định nên tuning với kiểu này gần như chắc chắn sẽ sai với thực tế. Rất nhiều ông feed back với mình tại sao servo ngon thế mà chạy bị lệch hoài, hình tròn chạy 10m/p thành hình elise (trên đây có kha khá rồi, kể cả anh Luyến làm bao nhiêu máy rồi cũng bị).
> 
> Thanks.


manual có trước nhưng vì auto quá mạnh rồi nên nó thất thế, cái manual hiện giờ ko phải hiệu chỉnh mà là chỉnh lại mức range thông số rồi auto tự canh chỉnh chứ chẳng như kiểu manual tay đâu
bên cạnh đó vì tải ko có định nên mới nó chức năng torque controller cho từng mức trên auto, mình đây bèo bèo toàn dùng position thôi, cũng chỉ đáp ứng mức nào đó chứ chả đảm bảo full range :v chạy nhanh có thể tròn nhưng chậm chưa chắc tròn  :Big Grin: 
còn mình làm hiện giờ toàn chơi ăn gian hoặc biết tải thực tế thế nào mà set thôi. gần như chả bao giờ quá tải đột ngột cả . :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Vấn đề của e chắc là bị nhiễu các bác ạ. em giảm tần số xuống 10kHz thì thấy ít bị hơn rất nhiều. E đã nối đất tất cả các thiết bị Driver, biến tần, nguồn,... rồi mà lâu lâu vẫn bị. Còn phương pháp lọc nhiễu nào nữa ko các bác. Cám ơn các bác rất nhiều


Thử phát xung bằng module chuyên dụng hoặc thử với em plc khác xem

----------

lambo

----------


## Tuanlm

Giảm tần số xuống là giảm tốc độ hệ thống, đương nhiên sai lệch sẽ ít đi, chưa chắc là do nhiễu. Khoảng cách từ PLC đến driver của bạn có xa ko? Để chắc ăn, bạn thiết lập dây nối cho hệ thống là line driver thì sẽ loại bỏ được nguyên nhân do nhiễu.

----------

lambo

----------


## lambo

"thiết lập ....line driver" là sao hả bác? khoảng cách thì vài tấc thôi bác ạ, chưa đc 1m em có nối đất cả dây shield bọc nhiễu cho dây tín hiệu từ PLC--> driver, khi e bỏ dây nối đất ko nối vô nó bị lệch liền bác, sau đó em tắt biến tần và ko nối đất thì chạy khá lâu ko bị. như vậy e chắc là do nhiễu rồi. Chắc e phải thử cách như bác CNC FANUC quá.

----------


## Ga con

Có cả biến tần nữa à. Nếu thế bác cho vào trước nguồn vào biến tần 1 cục lọc nhiễu. Cho vào trước cái driver 1 cái nữa càng tốt (bên trong có tích hợp rồi nhưng kém hiệu quả).

Nhiễu từ motor trả về điện lưới điện gây nhiễu nguồn cho các thiết bị điều khiển. Lắp noise filter trước các thiết bị công suất có thể hạn chế cái này.

Line driver là dạng truyền tín hiệu mình hay gọi là vi sai, nghĩa là 1 dây tín hiệu gồm dây tín hiệu + và dây tín hiệu -, theo chuẩn RS422. Cái này phải kết hợp với đánh xoắn dây theo cặp từng tín hiện mới có hiệu quả, để dây thẳng thì tác dụng kém.

Thanks.

----------

h-d, lambo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Có cả biến tần nữa à. Nếu thế bác cho vào trước nguồn vào biến tần 1 cục lọc nhiễu. Cho vào trước cái driver 1 cái nữa càng tốt (bên trong có tích hợp rồi nhưng kém hiệu quả).
> 
> Nhiễu từ motor trả về điện lưới điện gây nhiễu nguồn cho các thiết bị điều khiển. Lắp noise filter trước các thiết bị công suất có thể hạn chế cái này.
> 
> Line driver là dạng truyền tín hiệu mình hay gọi là vi sai, nghĩa là 1 dây tín hiệu gồm dây tín hiệu + và dây tín hiệu -, theo chuẩn RS422. Cái này phải kết hợp với đánh xoắn dây theo cặp từng tín hiện mới có hiệu quả, để dây thẳng thì tác dụng kém.
> 
> Thanks.


chính xác biến tần là nguồn gây nhiễu số 1, đặc biệt là đời cũ với CS lớn.

trước ráp 1 con toshiba đời cũ, 11kw, bật spindle là servo trục tự nhảy loạn xạ luôn mới kinh chứ  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Nhắc tới biến tần mới nói... vụ này bị dính hoài. Mấy con thương hiệu dữ đời cũ càng bị nặng. Đồ dõm chị na mới thấy vậy mà ổn hơn.
Thường thì trong mạch đã có lọc nhiễu, nhưng manual thường khuyến cáo gắn thêm filter bên ngoài.
Đúng và đủ là phải gắn đầu vào biến tần và cả đầu ra cho motor nữa.

----------

lambo

----------


## thuhanoi

Trong công nghiệp người ta còn dung dây chuyên dung cho động cơ nữa. Dây đó 4 sợi có bọc lưới tiếp đất bên ngoài. Một vấn đề nữa là dây tiếp địa cho máy ---> đóng 1 cây cọc xuống vùng đất ẩm và nối vỏ máy vào đó. --> CHẠY NGON CHO MÀ XEM  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Trong công nghiệp người ta còn dung dây chuyên dung cho động cơ nữa. Dây đó 4 sợi có bọc lưới tiếp đất bên ngoài. Một vấn đề nữa là dây tiếp địa cho máy ---> đóng 1 cây cọc xuống vùng đất ẩm và nối vỏ máy vào đó. --> CHẠY NGON CHO MÀ XEM


dây chuyên dụng đó chỉ là dây tín hiệu thôi, em chưa thấy dây động lực máy nhật nào có shield cả  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Thường thấy dây động lực có 4 lõi, 3 power & 1 ground.
Kỹ thuật nối ground cũng như tiếp địa trong manual đều có nói.

Vấn đề can nhiễn kiểu này không biết chuyên nghiệp có thiết bị đo kiểm, đánh giá rủi ro nào không nhỉ. Chứ xử lý kiểu đoán mò kiểu này cũng căng à. Vì đôi khi nhiễu nó ngẫu nhiên, lâu lâu mới bị một lần, biết đâu mà mò.

----------

lambo

----------


## Tuanlm

Trời ! Có biến tần nữa thì tiêu rồi. Xử lý sóng hài cho nó cũng là vấn đề muôn thuở, sóng sinh ra sẽ có vài hài sóng can nhiễu vào đường tín hiệu. Ví dụ bạn dùng 50khz thì hài sóng tần số 50khz sẽ làm sai lệch tín hiệu điều khiển. Việc các sóng này sinh ra ko liên quan đến phần công suất đầu ra. Tất cả các thiết bị dùng rectifier đều có hiện tượng này. Bạn kiếm bộ lọc nhiễu cho ngon lành dzô rồi tính tiếp. Còn dzụ line driver thì lấy sợi cable mạng là ok rồi.

----------

lambo

----------


## CKD

Vụ nhiễu cũng vô chừng lắm.
Đã từng thử chống nhiễu cho nguồn plasma. Bọc giáp từ đầu tới đích, cách ly nguồn, tín hiệu v.v... nối đất đủ kiểu mà vẫn nhiễu, mức độ thì hạn chế được nhưng vẫn bị.

Tạm kết luận là nhiễu có cả 2: nhiễu điện trường & nhiễu từ trường.
- nhiễu điện trường xử bằng cách lọc cao tần, bọc giáp, nối đất.
- nhiễu từ trường.. phải cho vào hộp sắt.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Standard là có hết. Bên anh xài thì 100% dây dẫn đều có shield nối đất

Tiêu chuẩn có 2 cái tiếp địa luôn, 1 cái điện trở nhỏ bình thường dùng cho control, 1 cái tiếp địa điện trở cao (high resistant earth) cho cao áp và động lực. Cái high R earth phải đấu qua điện trở khoảng 100 - vài kOhm mới xuống đất. 2 cái đất này tiêu chuẩn là không nối chung nhau nhưng thực tế khó làm khác được.

Việc đấu nối đất cho shield trên dây dẫn cũng quan trọng, nhiều ông không rành nên đấu trớt quớt, còn gây nhiễu hơn là không đấu. Đối với dây tín hiệu có bọc giáp, kiểu đấu đúng là chỉ nối đất 1 đầu, đầu còn lại phải để trống, chứ không phải đấu cả 2. Hoặc tốt nhất là theo khoảng cách, từng đoạn khoảng 1m đấu đất chung. Nếu đấu đất cả 2 đầu tạo ground loop, một số trường hợp nhiễu càng nhiễu hơn do dòng chạy qua shield gây nên. Hồi mới vào nghề có ông anh bảo, cái shield nối đất, nếu chạy ok thì để, nhiễu thì tháo ra là hết, mà chả biết giải thích :Wink: .  

Vụ BT 11kW kia không có noise filter anh bày là tiêu rồi. Nhiều người cứ nghĩ cái noise filter lắp cho thiết bị nào là chống nhiễu cho thiết bị đó nhưng thực tế cái này chặn nguồn nhiễu từ thiết bị động lực truyền về lưới là chính. Do đó cái nào gây nhiễu nhiều nhất cần phải lắp chứ không phải cái nào bị nhiễu nhiều nhất cần lắp. Trừ mấy thiết bị cần chính xác sóng sine cao như mấy bộ điều khiển nhiệt dùng Triac/SRC (phase control) không gây nhiễu nhưng bắt buộc phải có harmonic filter.

Cẩn thận người ta dùng cả cái này, giá bằng 1 con biến tần luôn.


Còn mấy cái có hình con khủng long này thì nó công bố là không cần EMC filter vì hàng tích hợp quá gấu rồi, dù đời nó cũ xì.


THanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition, lambo, nhatson, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

@ bác TuấnLM: em đang viết chưa kịp post thì các bác viết rồi  :Wink: . Việc mấy cái rectifier như em nói ở trên, nó là thiết bị nắn theo phase dùng triac/scr nên việc nhiễu phase nguồn điện ảnh hưởng ghê gớm, loại càng nhiều pulse thì càng nhiễu (3 pulse/6 pulse/12 pulse rectifier). Mấy cái này bắt buộc không chỉ lọc EMI mà phải lọc cả hài chẵn (harmonic filter) mới chạy ổn được.

@bác CKD: đối với em làm điện không cao tần (chừng 100kHz trở xuống, trừ mấy cái thạch anh cho MCU là thuộc cao tần) nên các chỗ khác nhiễu radio em xem bằng 0 ạ (có bọc lồng Faraday thì bọc chỗ thạch anh thôi). Cụ quay lại cái em nói bên trên, bọc giáp + nối đất cả 2 đầu là sai nguyên tắc, chưa chắc nó tốt hơn không nối đất đâu ạ.

Mấy hôm nay test cái servo cho Mr Luyến, cái máy tính em dùng USB OSC phát xung, máy tính có nối đất, driver không nối đất, vừa kẹp dây vào chưa phát xung nó chạy loạn lên. Nối đất cái Driver nó cũng chạy loạn. Bực quá tháo nối đất cả máy tính lẫn driver lại chạy ngon lành  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition, lambo, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

> @bác CKD: đối với em làm điện không cao tần (chừng 100kHz trở xuống, trừ mấy cái thạch anh cho MCU là thuộc cao tần) nên các chỗ khác nhiễu radio em xem bằng 0 ạ (có bọc lồng Faraday thì bọc chỗ thạch anh thôi). Cụ quay lại cái em nói bên trên, bọc giáp + nối đất cả 2 đầu là sai nguyên tắc, chưa chắc nó tốt hơn không nối đất đâu ạ.


Cái này em biết bác ạ.
Nhưng có nhiều trường hợp cũng khó lý giải lắm ạ. Một số trường hợp làm theo lý thuyết.. nhưng chẵng có thiết bị đo đạt kiểm tra nên cũng chỉ đoán mò. Nhất là cái vụ nối đất.. thông thường VN mình ít có thiết kế nối đất vào hệ thống điện. Khi có nhu cầu thì thường khoan nền, đóng cái cọc xuống. Điện trở đất thì chẵng biết bi nhiêu...
Trước trong xưởng em, để tiết kiệm nên mỗi cái máy.. em đóng riêng 1 cọc tiếp đất bằng sắt (đúng phải bằng đồng.. mà đắt quá nên chơi sắt). Tiếp đất kiểu này thấy triệt tiêu được dòng rò tỉnh điện, còn có giảm được nhiễu hay không thì cũng chẵng biết.
Việc khác thì đóng cọc mà ngắn ngủn.. thường thấy tiếp đất phải dùng cọc 2-3m (bên điện lực), còn mình thì đôi khi lấy cái đai ốc ngắn có vài tất cắm xuống đất cũng xem như tiếp đất. Nhiều bác còn bảo.. khung máy nằm trên đất là tiếp đất rồi.. cần chi cái cọc.
Còn về việc nối đất PC & hệ thống có liên quan.. thì thường em phải nối chung về một mối hết ạ.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

> dây chuyên dụng đó chỉ là dây tín hiệu thôi, em chưa thấy dây động lực máy nhật nào có shield cả


Máy Germany bác, nó đây nè:

Cách nối đất của nó:

Nó vừa dùng shield vừa long vào trong ống xoắn kim loại, dây tín hiệu ống riêng cách nhau 10cm
Hehe: Lắp lọc ở đây nè:  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CNC FANUC

Vậy mà ko nói sớm là có inverter, có lẽ bị nhiễu đầu ra , cho chạy biến tần rồi đo thử dây shield xem bao nhiêu vdc, coi con motor có bị chạm vỏ ko

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy Germany bác, nó đây nè:
> 
> Cách nối đất của nó:


em có ko rõ máy Đức thế nào, cũng từng đụng máy đức cũng ko có như của bác. còn máy cnc thì em thấy khá nhiều mà chẳng thấy shield kiểu này 
con này chắc 1 là cùi hơn của bác, 2 là chẳng cần nên ko thấy nó shield kiểu bác  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> em có ko rõ máy Đức thế nào, cũng từng đụng máy đức cũng ko có như của bác. còn máy cnc thì em thấy khá nhiều mà chẳng thấy shield kiểu này 
> con này chắc 1 là cùi hơn của bác, 2 là chẳng cần nên ko thấy nó shield kiểu bác


ko sheild đạng dây đan thì nó là shield dạng lá nhôm
nếu có thể, cụ lột keo dây mass bên phải chộp hình soi xem sao

----------


## cuongmay

nhiễu là cái chi chi , nó sinh ra như thế nào , nó tác động lên dây dẫn , mạch điện ra sao mình chẳng tìm thấy ở đâu giảng giải ra cả đành phải tự mình giải thích theo hiện tượng cảm ứng điện từ nhưng nhiều khi biết một mà không biết 2 nên thi thoảng vẫn bị nó hành te tua . nhiều người chẳng biết gì về điện đi dây cẩu thả thì máy hoạt động ok nhưng có người có kiến thức về điện cùng tính cẩn thận nên đi dây gọn gàng đẹp đẽ nhưng phạm phải sai lầm nghiêm trọng như để dây đầu ra cảm ứng về đầu vào hoặc đấu mát không đúng vị trí gây hồi tiếp dòng làm cho máy trở nên nhạy cảm với nhiễu thậm chí máy chạy ok rồi tự nhiên đi mua dây bọc giáp về gắn cho ngon hơn nữa nhưng đấu vỏ không đúng cách dẫn tới cộng hưởng làm tăng tính nhạy cảm của máy đến nỗi hàng xóm mở công tác đèn mà máy mình cũng muốn nhúc nhích theo .

----------


## terminaterx300

> ko sheild đạng dây đan thì nó là shield dạng lá nhôm
> nếu có thể, cụ lột keo dây mass bên phải chộp hình soi xem sao


hem cóa, dây nhìn bự bự vậy thôi chứ cứ như dây daphaco ấy :v có 4 cái lõi thôi àh

máy nhật thì nó đi từng sợ vào chứ ko đi dây bự 4 lõi như cái này  :Wink: 

con này dùng 2 bộ lọc, 1 cái noise filter như anh em ta thường dùng RCL với 1 cái cục choke noise filter nhìn như cái biến thế kia ở đầu vào thui

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Hôm qua xử lý một vụ nhiễu biến tần cũng hi hữu, post lên đây cho các bạn tham khảo.
   Có thằng ku em dựng cái máy 60 x 90 dùng biến tần yaskawa. Nếu spin chưa chạy thì máy chạy ngon lành mượt mà. Nhưng khi khởi động biến tần là nó chạy theo ý nó ������, mặc kệ hai thằng người đang nhăn nhó. Máy thiết kế bài bản, lọc và tiếp đất đầy đủ. Làm đủ mọi cách mà nó vẫn lì cái mặt nhôm ra ������. Giở hết bài ra rồi mà vẫn ko hết bịnh. Bí quá mò tới bộ lọc r-c , ai ngờ mần một phát ăn luôn với r=150ohm và c= 1uf. Éo hiểu luôn ������.

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm qua xử lý một vụ nhiễu biến tần cũng hi hữu, post lên đây cho các bạn tham khảo.
>    Có thằng ku em dựng cái máy 60 x 90 dùng biến tần yaskawa. Nếu spin chưa chạy thì máy chạy ngon lành mượt mà. Nhưng khi khởi động biến tần là nó chạy theo ý nó ������, mặc kệ hai thằng người đang nhăn nhó. Máy thiết kế bài bản, lọc và tiếp đất đầy đủ. Làm đủ mọi cách mà nó vẫn lì cái mặt nhôm ra ������. Giở hết bài ra rồi mà vẫn ko hết bịnh. Bí quá mò tới bộ lọc r-c , ai ngờ mần một phát ăn luôn với r=150ohm và c= 1uf. Éo hiểu luôn ������.


bộ lọc RC cho tbi nào hay toàn tủ điện ợ?

----------


## solero

> Hôm qua xử lý một vụ nhiễu biến tần cũng hi hữu, post lên đây cho các bạn tham khảo.
>    Có thằng ku em dựng cái máy 60 x 90 dùng biến tần yaskawa. Nếu spin chưa chạy thì máy chạy ngon lành mượt mà. Nhưng khi khởi động biến tần là nó chạy theo ý nó ������, mặc kệ hai thằng người đang nhăn nhó. Máy thiết kế bài bản, lọc và tiếp đất đầy đủ. Làm đủ mọi cách mà nó vẫn lì cái mặt nhôm ra ������. Giở hết bài ra rồi mà vẫn ko hết bịnh. Bí quá mò tới bộ lọc r-c , ai ngờ mần một phát ăn luôn với r=150ohm và c= 1uf. Éo hiểu luôn ������.


Cái này theo em hiểu là mỗi một bộ lọc dược thiết kế để lọc một tần số khác nhau chứ không phải là lọc hết tất cả các tần số nhiễu.

Đen cho ku em nhà bác là cái tần số nhiễu đến hệ thống nó lại nằm ngoài cái tần số lọc của bộ lọc nên khi bác lắp thêm RC vào nó lọc thêm đúng tần số đó nữa là ngon.

----------

anlongan, CKD, Gamo, h-d, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> bộ lọc RC cho tbi nào hay toàn tủ điện ợ?


Chỉ cho bob và driver thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Chỉ cho bob và driver thôi.


BOB ah chạy nguồn xung?

----------


## Tuanlm

> BOB ah chạy nguồn xung?


Uhn. Nguồn omron 24v/3a

----------


## CKD

Mình chẵng tin tưởng vào nguồn xung lắm.. vì nhiều lý do, trong đó có lý do đó cũng là nguồn gây nhiễu.

----------


## nhatson

chip ngày càng mạnh và rẻ, làm ứng dụng như chơi lego

----------


## Gamo

Có con chip nào all in one giông tb6560 cho servo hem ta? (Công suất ngoài càng tốt)

----------


## nhatson

có lun
http://www.pmdcorp.com/mc58113/
http://www.pmdcorp.com/advanced-moti...n-control.html
http://www.pmdcorp.com/advanced-moti...n-control.html

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Giải trí cuối tuần trong khi chờ nhôm của bác Luyến



Motor: Linear Servo được bác H-D tặng  :Wink: 
Giải nhiệt nước => chắc em này khoảng 5-10A
Chạy theo mô hình người mù, sinh viên làm biếng vọc thước quang
Voltage: 12V
Curent: 2A
Người ta nói linear servo ko đủ torque nhưng 12V 2A thì tay em giữ ko nổi => kéo mấy bộ sờ pín hạng nhẹ chắc dư sức

----------

inhainha, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

tao thấy mày được 1 cái là làm cho nó chạy rất là giỏi , cái quái gì cũng quay cũng chạy , nhưng dừng chính xác thì chưa bao giờ , thôi thì tao dùng tay đẩy còn ngon hơn HAHAHAHA.

----------


## Gamo

Mày có tin là tao cắt sờ pín của mày hem  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Giải trí cuối tuần trong khi chờ nhôm của bác Luyến
> 
> 
> 
> Motor: Linear Servo được bác H-D tặng 
> Giải nhiệt nước => chắc em này khoảng 5-10A
> Chạy theo mô hình người mù, sinh viên làm biếng vọc thước quang
> Voltage: 12V
> Curent: 2A
> Người ta nói linear servo ko đủ torque nhưng 12V 2A thì tay em giữ ko nổi => kéo mấy bộ sờ pín hạng nhẹ chắc dư sức


tiếng động tốt, ko hisking, trình current control thượng thừa roài

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Có vài hình ảnh là mừng rồi...

----------


## inhainha

> Giải trí cuối tuần trong khi chờ nhôm của bác Luyến
> 
> 
> 
> Motor: Linear Servo được bác H-D tặng 
> Giải nhiệt nước => chắc em này khoảng 5-10A
> Chạy theo mô hình người mù, sinh viên làm biếng vọc thước quang
> Voltage: 12V
> Curent: 2A
> Người ta nói linear servo ko đủ torque nhưng 12V 2A thì tay em giữ ko nổi => kéo mấy bộ sờ pín hạng nhẹ chắc dư sức


Quá đỉnh. Mà linear motor này thật sự có cần thước quang không ?

Đây là hình một máy CNC với XY dùng linear motor ở phòng bên cạnh phòng mình, mình trực tiếp soi mói, rờ mó mà chẳng thấy cái thước quang nào cả?

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình nghĩ "thước quang" chỉ là bộ phận phản hồi tín hiệu, tương tự encoder thôi, nếu có nó là servo lai, còn không có nó là step thường.

----------


## inhainha

> Mình nghĩ "thước quang" chỉ là bộ phận phản hồi tín hiệu, tương tự encoder thôi, nếu có nó là servo lai, còn không có nó là step thường.


Nó được xếp vô servo chứ không phải step bác thuhanoi ơi. 

Ví dụ linear này của yaskawa 

https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku..._access=Public

----------


## nhatson

linear stepper motor



closed loop linear stepper motor

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cái con của bác inhaiha chắc nó đang lái theo kiểu sensorless đấy bác... Mấy con chạy nhanh, ko cần chính xác cao thì khỏi cần encoder luôn

----------


## inhainha

> Hoho, chắc nó đang lái theo kiểu step đấy bác... Mấy con chạy nhanh, ko cần chính xác cao thì khỏi cần encoder luôn


Bác muốn vọc không? Mình có 1 bộ linear của yaskawa, có cả drive. Hiện chưa có time vọc nên vẫn xếp xó. Bác về xài thử rồi chỉ mình nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác cứ đưa mình xem thử. Chỉ sợ làm cháy nó thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

OK. Thứ 2 sẽ lấy cho bác mượn

----------


## GORLAK

E mới gả 2 bộ AC Servo Linear cho bác Gamo hay bác Vũ đấy, bác nào muốn thí nghiệm thì alo bác Vũ nhé.

----------


## Gamo

> Bác muốn vọc không? Mình có 1 bộ linear của yaskawa, có cả drive. Hiện chưa có time vọc nên vẫn xếp xó. Bác về xài thử rồi chỉ mình nha


Em học trò mới vác bộ linear & driver về, để có gì mình làm cho cháy rồi báo bác  :Wink: 

Mà em bác đưa mình thêm cái driver 5 pha Vexta để làm gì vậy bác?

----------


## GORLAK

E đang dựng con máy router cùi cùi làm vài món linh tinh, xài vitme 14 bước 4 thấy chậm quá, step kéo chắc chết nên e tính đổi qua xài servo cho nhanh, các bác nào đã dựng máy chạy AC servo rồi cho e xin tí kinh nghiệm đi ạ.

----------


## inhainha

> Em học trò mới vác bộ linear & driver về, để có gì mình làm cho cháy rồi báo bác 
> 
> Mà em bác đưa mình thêm cái driver 5 pha Vexta để làm gì vậy bác?


À, mình nhờ bác dò chân điều khiển giúp mình đó mà  :Big Grin: . Loại drive đó hình như sử dụng cho con step đời uph đó bác.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Con máy CNC gỗ của em dùng AC servo nhưng vừa rồi sản phẩm bị mất bước, em thắc mắc là tại sao bộ động cơ SV có hồi tiếp mà sao vẫn mất bước (giả sử cơ khí và dây điện ok hết). Hoặc nếu có phản hồi thì nó có phản hồi về card NC dc ko? Để mỗi lần mất bước lằ NC nó stop để em biết mà chỉnh.

----------


## CKD

Vụ này chỉ có thể phán đoán là.. tín hiệu từ card NC tới servo bị lỗi thôi.

AC servo không báo lỗi về card NC thì nó cũng tự dừng nếu nó lỗi. Còn vụ... nó bị lỗi mà chẵng dừng luôn thì cũng chẵng biết vì chưa gặp vậy bao giờ.

----------


## solero

AC Servo hầu như không bị lỗi kiểu mất bước. Step lai em đã gặp lỗi mât bước nhưng driver không báo.

Theo phỏng đoán thì máy bác chủ thuộc dạng vòng kín loại 1 (Close loop type 1) vậy bác chủ xem lại Controler (Cấu hình, BOB, dây nối...)

----------

Đinh Chí Thành, nhatson

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Đúng là CNC của e thuộc type 1, giờ muốn qua type 2 thì thông thường máy CNC gỗ họ nối thế nào?

----------


## CKD

Kaka. NC thì làm gì có closed loop mà đấu bác.
Vụ motor closed loop mà chạy sai là do tín hiệu đầu vào không tương thích, nó hiểu lệnh sai đó cụ. Vụ này thì gặp rồi.

----------

Đinh Chí Thành

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Mình giảm gia tốc xuống và test lại đoạn code bị mất bước thì nó ko còn mất bước.

----------


## hieutncc

em hóng chut....

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ti.com/tool/tidm-servodrive
kit develop pmsm servo của ti

----------


## nhatson

gởi cụ gamo

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, haignition, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hix... có lý à nha... để kiếm mấy bộ Mitsu dòng B về độ lại  :Wink:

----------


## Tuanlm

> gởi cụ gamo


Chán sì tép rồi hả ku?

----------


## nhatson

cho cụ gamo tham khảo, ỗng hay đổ thừa lười làm phần công suát
cũng thik ac servo vẩn âm thầm mua bo kit thử, nhưng coi giá động cơ mới ngán  :Smile:

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Các bác cho mình hỏi là loại servo nào điều khiển đc bằng biến tần vậy ạ? vì nhu cầu mình chỉ cần điều khiển servo quay nhanh chậm và dừng giống như 1 motor ( motor thì hơi to với lại do pát gài nên tìm hiểu về servo)
 Mình tra tìm mãi mà chưa thấy . Mình cám ơn.

----------


## MINHAT

Bạn nên tìm biến tần yakawa v1000 nó có dãy rộng nên điều khiển được nhiều loại servo nhé

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## solero

Toshiba VF-S11 cũng hay có bán cũ hỗ trợ PMSM

----------


## CBNN

> gởi cụ gamo


em nghĩ driver chạy chế độ phase AB  chạy được như vầy mà ko cần độ gì đâu .

----------


## Gamo

Trong phim họ gỡ bỏ phần controller, chỉ giữ lại phần công suất. Nó là AC Servo thì phase AB gì  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CBNN

Dạ servo đời mới giờ chạy dc nhiều chế độ xung trong đó có tín hiệu lệch pha 90 độ như tín hiệu phase AB của encoder . vậy nên nó có thể chạy trực tiếp tín hiệu ra từ encoder . vậy chỉ cần câu tín hiệu từ đuôi encoder từ con servo ra cấp thẳng vào driver là nó chạy thôi ah . độ chế làm j cho nhức đầu bác gà ơi !

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ servo đời mới giờ chạy dc nhiều chế độ xung trong đó có tín hiệu lệch pha 90 độ như tín hiệu phase AB của encoder . vậy nên nó có thể chạy trực tiếp tín hiệu ra từ encoder . vậy chỉ cần câu tín hiệu từ đuôi encoder từ con servo ra cấp thẳng vào driver là nó chạy thôi ah . độ chế làm j cho nhức đầu bác gà ơi !


hình như cụ ko xem clip, motor sanyo drive thì yaskawa... người ta lấy phần công suất của yaskawa bỏ controller đi để dkhiển con servo motor sanyo , gần như là làm 1 con ac servo drive tận dụng phần cs của servo drive yaskawa
vụ này cụ tuanlm rành nà

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui chú CBNN, cái này là do lão CKD đào tạo chú rồi  :Wink:  Nhớ để ý giùm anh mấy cái nguồn nhé, hohohoho...

Lão NS đang chê anh làm biếng. Ý lão là nếu làm biếng thì đi kiếm cái driver, bỏ phần controller đi, dùng lại phần công suất thì khỏi phải chế, chỉ cần chế controller theo ý thui.

----------


## CBNN

hihi em coi cai clip mà chẳng biết nó làm gì . tường bác Gamo cần dk gióng khúc cuối clip.

----------


## Nam CNC

bỏ thằng Gamo qua 1 bên đê , nó mà làm được cái gì , toàn chém gió , có cố lắm được cái mô hình chạy chập cheng , mấy con spindle tao bán cho mày mà không lên máy nổi thì tao thực hiện quyền thu hồi nha mày .

----------


## solero

Gamo là thánh chém gió, thánh dự án treo ở đây ai chả biết ha ha. Có bao giờ show được cái gì đâu ta?

----------


## Gamo

Tau quýnh mày chết giờ. Mấy con spindle đang xài mà cứ dụ bán lại là sao? Máy mày yếu quá, chạy mấy con đóa phí  :Wink: 

Tóm CKD á, con Jaeger của hắn chưa xài. Còn ko để tau giới thiệu người bán cho  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> bỏ thằng Gamo qua 1 bên đê , nó mà làm được cái gì , toàn chém gió , có cố lắm được cái mô hình chạy chập cheng , mấy con spindle tao bán cho mày mà không lên máy nổi thì tao thực hiện quyền thu hồi nha mày .





> Gamo là thánh chém gió, thánh dự án treo ở đây ai chả biết ha ha. Có bao giờ show được cái gì đâu ta?





> Tau quýnh mày chết giờ. Mấy con spindle đang xài mà cứ dụ bán lại là sao? Máy mày yếu quá, chạy mấy con đóa phí 
> 
> Tóm CKD á, con Jaeger của hắn chưa xài. Còn ko để tau giới thiệu người bán cho


Cụ Gamo, cái nick admin lần trước em đưa cụ còn giữ không ? lấy ra bem 2 cha kia chít đê, cái tội nói xấu cán bộ, chít  :Smile:

----------


## ghoang

> Hix... có lý à nha... để kiếm mấy bộ Mitsu dòng B về độ lại


Mitsu phần đk và cs chung 1 board độ cũng khoai lắm :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ Gamo, cái nick admin lần trước em đưa cụ còn giữ không ? lấy ra bem 2 cha kia chít đê, cái tội nói xấu cán bộ, chít


Phải bem hết 2 đứa anh ợ!!! Bí mật quốc gia mà cứ bô bô ra...  :Wink: 




> Mitsu phần đk và cs chung 1 board độ cũng khoai lắm


May phước... sáng nay mình tính hốt vài bộ về rồi mà may là bãi đã hết Mitsu... 200k/bộ công suất 400w thì rẻ chán

----------


## solero

> Cụ Gamo, cái nick admin lần trước em đưa cụ còn giữ không ? lấy ra bem 2 cha kia chít đê, cái tội nói xấu cán bộ, chít


Ếch với chả nhái. Em có cả Kg ních ếch nhá, đừng có hù dọa. 

Lão gà mờ chỉ giỏi chém gió với hỏi sảng thoai, không biết làm được món gì mà giấu như mèo giấu ... mứt.

----------


## Gamo

Đùa, có mấy lão sư phụ tao chém gió còn lợi hại hơn. May mà dạo này hắn liệt dương nên lặn mất rồi

----------


## CBNN

lần đầu em làm chuyện ấy...max speed luôn ...nhưng anh mach3 ko đáp ứng nổi , em nó chỉ có 100w , tay ko giữ dc .

----------


## IRF945

gắn cái khớp bự bự vào xem nó rên rỉ :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> lần đầu em làm chuyện ấy...max speed luôn ...nhưng anh mach3 ko đáp ứng nổi , em nó chỉ có 100w , tay ko giữ dc .


panasonic đó ah?

----------


## CBNN

chắc nó đó bác .

----------


## otacon

> Giải trí cuối tuần trong khi chờ nhôm của bác Luyến
> 
> 
> Motor: Linear Servo được bác H-D tặng 
> Giải nhiệt nước => chắc em này khoảng 5-10A
> Chạy theo mô hình người mù, sinh viên làm biếng vọc thước quang
> Voltage: 12V
> Curent: 2A
> Người ta nói linear servo ko đủ torque nhưng 12V 2A thì tay em giữ ko nổi => kéo mấy bộ sờ pín hạng nhẹ chắc dư sức


Cho e được phép đào mộ cái topic này các bác ơi,đúng là cũ người nhưng mới ta,e có làm cái trục vitme combo giống như thế này và cũng cho chạy tới chạy lui nhưng được 1 lúc là nó tiến dần về 1 phía cho tới lúc kéo đứt sợi dây đai răng luôn các bác ạh,Servo mình dùng là Panasonic MSDA 100W, cứ tưởng chỉ có chạy tới lui ntn nó không khó ai ngờ nó lại khó không tưởng! Thảo nào mà bây h người ta dùng phương pháp dùng tín hiệu Data qua mạng hoặc Bus chuyên dụng.

----------


## nhatson

lôi topic lên, diy motor

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

50A IPM INTELLIGENT POWER MODULE FOR VFD AND AC SERVO USING STK5F4U3E2D-E IC SCHEMATIC PCB LAYOUT



http://www.twovolt.com/2017/09/21/50...ic-pcb-layout/

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ko thấy bán chỗ nào

----------


## nhatson

> Ko thấy bán chỗ nào


mua đồ mẽo đi

----------


## Gamo

Hix... Có thằng nào bán mà ko tốn $50 tiền shipping và handling fee ko?

----------


## nhatson

aliexpress

----------


## Gamo

Ông search giùm thử đi....

----------


## nhatson

> Ông search giùm thử đi....


mà mua chi khồ ta, kiếm mấy con servo drive, tháo ra lấy cs xài, nam mập chắc đầy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ôi, Nam mập iu vấu  :Wink:

----------


## pikaz1

học mua này nọ miết nghèo luôn

----------


## thequang2194

Nhìn mấy cái ảnh của thấy oke quá ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## baongoc3197

Chào các anh, em có cái động cơ PMSM này mà không tra ra thông số của nó. Các anh có thể tìm giúp em được không ạ. Em đọc encoder của nó mãi mà không đọc được, không biết encoder là loại gì. Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## CKD

Bạn kết nối thế nào? và mạch đọc của bạn thế nào?

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## vufree

Các cụ giúp Em hỏi con Driver này chạy mạng hay chạy xung chiêu ạ???

----------


## CKD

Ái chà, Sigma V luôn nhe  :Big Grin: 
Mà SGDV chạy Mechatrolink  :Big Grin:

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## vufree

> Ái chà, Sigma V luôn nhe 
> Mà SGDV chạy Mechatrolink


Mechatrolink là sao Bác??? có chạy được xung chiều không ạh???

----------


## baongoc3197

> Bạn kết nối thế nào? và mạch đọc của bạn thế nào?


mình dùng IC SN75175 để đọc tín hiệu vi sai ở kênh A ra single-end rồi dùng ngắt của STM32F407 để đọc xung, thì thấy biến đếm xung trên STM32 nó cứ tăng liên tục trong khi đó động cơ không quay.

----------


## nhatson

> mình dùng IC SN75175 để đọc tín hiệu vi sai ở kênh A ra single-end rồi dùng ngắt của STM32F407 để đọc xung, thì thấy biến đếm xung trên STM32 nó cứ tăng liên tục trong khi đó động cơ không quay.


lấy osc kiểm tra tín hiện vào ngắt MCU xem nó ra răng

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## CKD

> Mechatrolink là sao Bác??? có chạy được xung chiều không ạh???


Hình như nó là "mạng" á bác.
Chạy pulse/dir được nếu bác chế được cái mạch chuyển cho nó  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> mình dùng IC SN75175 để đọc tín hiệu vi sai ở kênh A ra single-end rồi dùng ngắt của STM32F407 để đọc xung, thì thấy biến đếm xung trên STM32 nó cứ tăng liên tục trong khi đó động cơ không quay.


Sigma I enc nó là ABZ vi sai thì phải. Nên nếu đọc sai thì chắc sai đâu đó phần đọc rồi. Bạn nên dùng OSC để test thử tín hiệu sau 75175.

Test nhanh có thể thử với trò link dưới, không thì mua cái ARM OSC rát rẻ, dùng kiểm tra tín hiệu tần số thấp ok.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...en-cuu-tai-gia

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> Sigma I enc nó là ABZ vi sai thì phải. Nên nếu đọc sai thì chắc sai đâu đó phần đọc rồi. Bạn nên dùng OSC để test thử tín hiệu sau 75175.
> 
> Test nhanh có thể thử với trò link dưới, không thì mua cái ARM OSC rát rẻ, dùng kiểm tra tín hiệu tần số thấp ok.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...en-cuu-tai-gia


Em cấp 5v cho enc rồi lấy OSC đo trực tiếp kênh A của enc nhưng khi quay hay không quay thì nó chỉ trả về điện áp 4v như vậy thôi

----------


## CKD

> Em cấp 5v cho enc rồi lấy OSC đo trực tiếp kênh A của enc nhưng khi quay hay không quay thì nó chỉ trả về điện áp 4v như vậy thôi


Có thể enc lỗi, nếu có motor khác bạn thử để loại trừ xem sao.
Mà nếu đầu ra vi sai thì cũng có thể kẹp OSC đo A+ & A- thử  :Big Grin:

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> Có thể enc lỗi, nếu có motor khác bạn thử để loại trừ xem sao.
> Mà nếu đầu ra vi sai thì cũng có thể kẹp OSC đo A+ & A- thử


Em đã làm thử và nó ra như vậy

----------


## baongoc3197

> lấy osc kiểm tra tín hiện vào ngắt MCU xem nó ra răng


Em đo 2 đầu A+ và A- thì nó ra như vậy.

----------


## CKD

Chịu phép rồi. Sigma I thì có dùng nhưng dùng nguyên bộ nên cũng không quan tâm nhiều nó truyền cái gì trên các kênh enc.
Sigma I có 3 kênh ABC khác với ABZ à.

Lý thuyết là vi sai thì vẫn đo được vèo vèo. Nhưng bạn không đo được thì mình cũng chẵng rỏ  :Big Grin: 
Hiện không có thiết bị nên cũng chẵng thể thử xem nó thế nào được.

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## CKD

Có cặp OSC vào đo thử
- theo tài liệu là enc ABC.
- đo A+ Gnd hay A+A- gì đều Ok hết.
- áp ra A+A- theo lý thuyết là +-4.5V, tức áp đỉnh là 9V

Ảnh dưới là C+ Gnd



Ảnh dưới là A+ B+ với Gnd


Nhìn thì thấy có vẻ AB lệch 90 độ  :Big Grin:

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> Có cặp OSC vào đo thử
> - theo tài liệu là enc ABC.
> - đo A+ Gnd hay A+A- gì đều Ok hết.
> - áp ra A+A- theo lý thuyết là +-4.5V, tức áp đỉnh là 9V
> 
> Ảnh dưới là C+ Gnd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


làm cả chiều nay vẫn ko đo được. Nối như anh chỉ vẫn không có gì thay đổi hết. 
Động cơ này em lấy trong con Robot cũ của Yaskawa không biết là encoder nó có khác gì động cơ mua ở ngoài ko nữa?
cảm ơn anh đã giúp.

----------


## baongoc3197

Cho em hỏi ở TpHCM có chỗ nào bán động cơ AC Servo 3 pha cũ còn hoạt động bình thường không ạ. Tầm 100w ạ. Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

> Cho em hỏi ở TpHCM có chỗ nào bán động cơ AC Servo 3 pha cũ còn hoạt động bình thường không ạ. Tầm 100w ạ. Em xin cảm ơn


có iu cầu gì đặc biệt ko? de em check , 50 100w chác em có cất giấu. em ko bán nhưng có dự án gì hay ho thì em tặng

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## Ga con

> làm cả chiều nay vẫn ko đo được. Nối như anh chỉ vẫn không có gì thay đổi hết. 
> Động cơ này em lấy trong con Robot cũ của Yaskawa không biết là encoder nó có khác gì động cơ mua ở ngoài ko nữa?
> cảm ơn anh đã giúp.


Bác chỉ đọc 1 kênh bảo sao nó không sai.
Việc đọc vị trí của encoder incremental cần giải thuật cho hợp lý. Chỉ đọc 1 kênh hoặc đọc cả 2 kênh với giải thuật chưa đúng thì motor chỉ đứng tại chỗ nhúc nhích xung đếm được cũng tăng lên ào ào.

Thanks.

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> có iu cầu gì đặc biệt ko? de em check , 50 100w chác em có cất giấu. em ko bán nhưng có dự án gì hay ho thì em tặng


Em đang làm đồ án ở trường có yêu cầu làm Driver điều khiển AC Servo 3 pha(PMSM), nên em đang cần mua 50 hay 100W cũng đc ạ. Cảm ơn anh đã giúp. :Smile:

----------


## baongoc3197

> Bác chỉ đọc 1 kênh bảo sao nó không sai.
> Việc đọc vị trí của encoder incremental cần giải thuật cho hợp lý. Chỉ đọc 1 kênh hoặc đọc cả 2 kênh với giải thuật chưa đúng thì motor chỉ đứng tại chỗ nhúc nhích xung đếm được cũng tăng lên ào ào.
> 
> Thanks.


Anh có thể hướng dẫn em giải thuật để đọc encoder được không? Em tưởng là chỉ cần dùng ngắt để đọc xung thôi nên không biết là cần có giải thuật. :Confused:

----------


## nhatson

> Anh có thể hướng dẫn em giải thuật để đọc encoder được không? Em tưởng là chỉ cần dùng ngắt để đọc xung thôi nên không biết là cần có giải thuật.


smt32 có module QEI , nối 2 phase ab là đọc được thôi
hd trong môi trường công nghiệp cần chính xác, ổn định thì thêm mấy thứ nữa

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> smt32 có module QEI , nối 2 phase ab là đọc được thôi
> hd trong môi trường công nghiệp cần chính xác, ổn định thì thêm mấy thứ nữa


Anh có động cơ AC Servo 3 pha(PMSM) 50 hay 100W không a? em đang cần mua để làm đồ án ạ. em cảm ơn anh.

----------


## nhatson

> Anh có động cơ AC Servo 3 pha(PMSM) 50 hay 100W không a? em đang cần mua để làm đồ án ạ. em cảm ơn anh.


có 1 con sanyo 100w, nhưng encoder serial, dùng được thì tặng thoai

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> có 1 con sanyo 100w, nhưng encoder serial, dùng được thì tặng thoai


Dạ Serial cũng được a. anh để em con đó đi ạ. Em cảm ơn anh. :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

bạn ở dâu trên dất nước hình chữ S nhẩy?

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## baongoc3197

> bạn ở dâu trên dất nước hình chữ S nhẩy?


Em ở quận 10, TpHCM

----------


## nhatson

> Em ở quận 10, TpHCM


add zalo mình, mai mốt mình có ra nhật tảo nhắn bạn ra lấy 
0947985068 nhat son

b.r

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## CKD

Cắm cái Saleae Logic chị na vào phân tích kênh C cũng không ra cái gì luôn  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

mở encoder ra thử xem nó có tín hiuệ uvw ko, em nghĩ nó phải có rối mới mã hóa truyền di qua C

----------


## CKD

Không rỏ.
Enc nó là cái này, bên dưới có thêm IC. Cơ mà ngoài con 26C31 và tx 12M ra thì mấy con còn lại không biết.

----------


## Ga con

Yaskawa sigma 1 nó xài 1 con dạng GAL/PAL gì đó, mã MB675435 để dịch ra kênh C. 
Mà con đó thì em cũng bó tay. Chip lập trình này hỏi cụ Nhatson đọc thử được không.


Thanks

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Yaskawa sigma 1 nó xài 1 con dạng GAL/PAL gì đó, mã MB675435 để dịch ra kênh C. 
> Mà con đó thì em cũng bó tay. Chip lập trình này hỏi cụ Nhatson đọc thử được không.



Kaka!
Thấy có théc méc, tiện tay, tiện có sẵn đồ nên buồn buồn cặp vào đo thử xem nó ra cái gì không  :Big Grin: 
Chứ bình thường dùng cả bộ nên cũng chẵng quan tâm nó là gì. Mấy cụ DIYer thì chỉ cần AB là tạm ổn rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Kaka!
> Thấy có théc méc, tiện tay, tiện có sẵn đồ nên buồn buồn cặp vào đo thử xem nó ra cái gì không 
> Chứ bình thường dùng cả bộ nên cũng chẵng quan tâm nó là gì. Mấy cụ DIYer thì chỉ cần AB là tạm ổn rồi.


ko có uvw thì mở điện phải orign 1 phat 1như step

----------


## hanasimitai

xanh da trời: A
xanh da trời/đen: /A
vàng: B
vàng/đen: /B
xanh lá cây: Z
xanh lá cây/đen: /Z
đen: 0V
đỏ: +5V
cam: FG
loại này không có tín hiệu UVW
Có thế thôi mà cũng không biết.

----------


## nhatson

> Kaka!
> Thấy có théc méc, tiện tay, tiện có sẵn đồ nên buồn buồn cặp vào đo thử xem nó ra cái gì không 
> Chứ bình thường dùng cả bộ nên cũng chẵng quan tâm nó là gì. Mấy cụ DIYer thì chỉ cần AB là tạm ổn rồi.


lấy osc ra chít mấy chân con ic yaskawa xem tín hiệu thế nào ah

----------


## Ga con

Tín hiệu đó bó tay cụ Nhatson ơi.

Dạng như độ rộng xung mà cũng không phải độ rộng xung, tần số nó bằng với xung ab, ab nhúc nhích C mới ra theo, đứng yên thì C =0 luôn. Trên mạch có điểm câu ra đủ zuvw luôn, nhưng trở kháng cao, đo osc không tải thì xung vuông 0-5v nhưng kéo tải thì sụt thê thảm (tải 470ohm-1kohm tín hiệu còn cỡ hơn 1v à). Ai cần thì móc dây qua con đệm khác rồi xài thôi.

@hentai: bác giỏi quá đi.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> xanh da trời: A
> xanh da trời/đen: /A
> vàng: B
> vàng/đen: /B
> xanh lá cây: Z
> xanh lá cây/đen: /Z
> đen: 0V
> đỏ: +5V
> cam: FG
> ...


Như cái ở trên làm gì có Z mà chém.
Kế đó là quan tâm xem cái C nó là cái gì trong này.

Không biết gì thì thôi đi nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Tín hiệu đó bó tay cụ Nhatson ơi.
> 
> Dạng như độ rộng xung mà cũng không phải độ rộng xung, tần số nó bằng với xung ab, ab nhúc nhích C mới ra theo, đứng yên thì C =0 luôn. Trên mạch có điểm câu ra đủ zuvw luôn, nhưng trở kháng cao, đo osc không tải thì xung vuông 0-5v nhưng kéo tải thì sụt thê thảm (tải 470ohm-1kohm tín hiệu còn cỡ hơn 1v à). Ai cần thì móc dây qua con đệm khác rồi xài thôi.
> 
> @hentai: bác giỏi quá đi.
> 
> Thanks.


móc ra cho lành , buffer con 26ls31 nữa là đủ bộ

----------


## CKD

> móc ra cho lành , buffer con 26ls31 nữa là đủ bộ


Cuối cùng là móc ra làm gì nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Cuối cùng là móc ra làm gì nhỉ


detec phase cho servo drive da năng, ko có thì khởi động nó phải lắc cốt lấy vị trí ban đầu

----------


## CKD

Tiện thì show luôn con enc này



Lại thấy out ra ABC nữa nè.
Đệm 26LS31

----------


## nhatson

> Tiện thì show luôn con enc này
> 
> 
> 
> Lại thấy out ra ABC nữa nè.
> Đệm 26LS31


thấy uvw roài kìa hehe

----------


## CKD

Cái này mã enc là E685000D0E1 SANYO DENKI

----------


## hanasimitai

> Cái này mã enc là E685000D0E1 SANYO DENKI


Dang nói cái yaskawa sao lôi sanyo ra hả thím.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Như cái ở trên làm gì có Z mà chém.
> Kế đó là quan tâm xem cái C nó là cái gì trong này.
> 
> Không biết gì thì thôi đi nhé


Thím bị ngáo à. C tương đương với Z. Đang nói cái hình trên chứ cái hình nào toàn bộ dây theo màu dây ây. Yaskawa ấy

----------


## nhatson

như cụ gà nói, C nó tèm lem hết ( trace màu xanh dương là C, vàng đỏ là a b)

##################################################



##################################################  ##



##################################################  ##

----------


## CKD

> Dang nói cái yaskawa sao lôi sanyo ra hả thím.


Có nói rỏ mà, chủ đề nói AC séc dô chứ có giới hạn của thằng nào đâu nè.
Ai nói cái màu gì đâu, màu trong manual nó có nói rồi, chỉ đang bàn cái C thôi mà.

Như con Yas C=Z hehe.
Biết thì nói nhe, chứ ngáo ngáo thì miễn à.

----------


## Ga con

> Lại thấy out ra ABC nữa nè.
> Đệm 26LS31


Sanyo thì C hay I đều là Z đó a. Chỉ có thằng Yas là khác người thôi.

Thanks

----------


## CKD

> Sanyo thì C hay I đều là Z đó a. Chỉ có thằng Yas là khác người thôi.


Yes! nó dùng chức năng tìm home của servo để về góc thay dao  :Big Grin: 
Chắc vì C=I=Z ở một số con nên cụ nào đó mới thấy con Yas có C nhảy vào chém gió. Quả là quá tài mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## baongoc3197

em đang điều khiển PMSM 3 pha, em cấp 50VDC đến 100VDC vào Cầu IGBT, dùng SVPWM nhưng động cơ vẫn không chạy, động cơ nó chỉ lắc thôi chứ không quay. Có anh nào biết vì sao không ạ

----------


## nhatson

> em đang điều khiển PMSM 3 pha, em cấp 50VDC đến 100VDC vào Cầu IGBT, dùng SVPWM nhưng động cơ vẫn không chạy, động cơ nó chỉ lắc thôi chứ không quay. Có anh nào biết vì sao không ạ


động cơ đồng bộ cấp vô đúng pháe nó mới quay được

dễ nhất mua bộ này về là quay

----------


## nhatson

trường bách khoa thì có mấy bộ TI mà ta, lấy ra mà nghịch

----------


## baongoc3197

Các anh cho em hỏi là nên dùng IC hay cảm biến nào để đo dòng pha của động cơ ạ. Em dùng con ACS712 để đo dòng pha mà thấy nhiễu lớn quá, cho qua bộ lọc rồi mà vẫn còn nhiễu.

----------


## nhatson

> Các anh cho em hỏi là nên dùng IC hay cảm biến nào để đo dòng pha của động cơ ạ. Em dùng con ACS712 để đo dòng pha mà thấy nhiễu lớn quá, cho qua bộ lọc rồi mà vẫn còn nhiễu.


1 nếu dùng nguồn cách ly thì dung low side shunt + opamp khuếch đại  + offset
2 nếu điện lưới thì shunt high side + opto linean
3 dùng hall sensor loại tốt hơn as712

b.r

----------

baongoc3197

----------


## loiloc569

có ai dùng loại này chưa xin giúp với

----------


## nhatson

> có ai dùng loại này chưa xin giúp với


hàng thông thường của china, cắm điện chạy được
1 chú china chém vs em là best of china brand là inovance IS500

em cũng đang nghi ngờ vì còn những tên tuổi như estun, veichi , eura drive

----------


## baongoc3197

Mọi người cho em hỏi con diode và điện trở trong hình có tác dụng gì vậy ạ?

----------


## Breeze

Chào các bác, em đang mò mẫn diy đồ. Đang vướng chỗ đấu encoder của driver teco
thông tin bộ của em: driver teco tstk30c, moto 13102a NHA-1, encoder IVR 381.
em mò mẫn đấu thử thẳng encoder vào vi diều khiển (chân PA, PB, GND) vào TX, RX, GND của VDK-> ok, nhưng thi thoảng bị die encoder  nên ko dám nữa.
đấu qua servo driver: em thử mấy cách sau đều không được:
- đấu PA, PB vào TX, RX còn PA-, PB - đấu vào GND của VDK -> ko nhận.
- mò mẫn thấy nó bảo output là linedriver. Em thử dùng SN75175 để đấu nối:
PA, PA- vào 1,2 còn 3 sn75175 đấu vào Tx của vkd
PB, PB- vào 6,7 còn 5 (sn75175) đấu vào Rx
16 và 4 đấu chân +5v VDK
8 đấu GND của VDK
Kết quả vẫn ko nhận encoder còn SN75175 nóng ran.

Cầm con servo sang nhà ông bạn đấu thử với driver nhà ông bạn xem có phải lỗi driver không (TSDA30B, ông bạn em dùng cùng moto, encoder là sumtak IVR 380, đấu PA, PB và chân encoder GND vào VDK vẫn dùng bình thường) => kết quả đấu nối vẫn tương tự driver của em => chỉ còn khác ở encoder (trong khi đấu thẳng encoder vẫn ok).
Các bác cho em hỏi con driver của em đấu encoder oit bằng cách nào ạ. Hix tháng nay tìm ko ra nản quá !

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Các bạn cho mình hỏi, mình có bộ mr-j2s-100B, led lúc hiển thị lúc không là sao các bạn

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Trời! Hôm nay thì cắm nguồn để khoảng 5 giây thì nó lên cà báo lỗi 15, có bạn nào gặp lỗi này chưa

----------


## Ngoclong_09

Các bác giải thích giúp cho e mấy thông số này với ạ. E mới tìm hiểu nên chưa rõ ạ

----------


## Gamo

Các cao thủ lặn đâu hết rồi?

----------


## solero

> Các cao thủ lặn đâu hết rồi?


Cao thủ Gà Mờ còn bó tay thì còn cao thủ nào dám ho he?

----------


## CKD

> Các cao thủ lặn đâu hết rồi?


Để trà lời vài dòng thì cũng chẵng ích gì. Còn trả lời cho bạn đọc hiểu thì em chẵng đủ trình  :Big Grin: 
Em config servo tới mấy param này thì 1 là cho nó auto, 2 là đoán mò rồi gia giảm dần.

----------

MinhTranDai

----------


## Ngoclong_09

Là thế này ạ. E có 2 con servor cùng làm 1 công việc nhưng cứ chạy 1 thời gian thì bị lệch, con lệch ít con lệch nhiều. E kiểm tra trong driver thì có sự khác biệt các thông số như trên.

----------

